# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Η Nova παρουσιάζει την τηλεοπτική πλατφόρμα EON TV

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η Nova εγκαινιάζει σήμερα μια νέα εποχή στην τηλεόραση παρουσιάζοντας την EON. Η νέα, καινοτόμα πλατφόρμα συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης προσφέρει έναν σύγχρονο τρόπο θέασης, με αποκλειστικό premium κινηματογραφικό και αθλητικό περιεχόμενο, και όλα τα ελεύθερα κανάλια στο βασικό πρόγραμμα με μόλις 10€. Επιπλέον, διαθέτει συνδυαστικό πρόγραμμα  που περιλαμβάνει όλες τις υπηρεσίες της EON, με γρήγορες ταχύτητες FIBER internet, σταθερή τηλεφωνία και premium τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο μόνο με 30 €. 

Με την πλατφόρμα EON, η Nova συστήνει ξανά την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα, μετατρέποντάς την σε μια απλή και καλοσχεδιασμένη εμπειρία, που επιτρέπει στους θεατές να βλέπουν με ευκολία  όλο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο οπουδήποτε, οποτεδήποτε, και σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο. Με λειτουργικό σύστημα Android TV, η ΕΟΝ είναι εύχρηστη διαθέτοντας το ίδιο interface και ομαλή πλοήγηση σε όλες τις συσκευές, είτε πρόκειται για TV box, εφαρμογή Smart TV, browser, smartphone ή tablet. Επιπλέον, η EON παρουσιάζει πρωτοποριακά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και πληθώρα λειτουργιών όπως: 7-day catch-up διαθέσιμο στα περισσότερα κανάλια, θέαση σε πολλαπλές συσκευές, φωνητική αναζήτηση, προσωποποίηση, περιβάλλον ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για παιδιά και ειδικό παιδικό τηλεχειριστήριο, λειτουργίες γονικού ελέγχου. Το κομψό κουτί της EON συνοδεύεται από ένα καλαίσθητο τηλεχειριστήριο που έχει βραβευτεί με το διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο Red Dot Design award. 

Η ΕΟΝ ξεχωρίζει εξίσου για την τεχνολογία αιχμής και για το πλούσιο, πλήρες και πολυποίκιλο περιεχόμενο, που είναι καλύτερο από ποτέ. 

Ο κ. Παναγιώτης Γεωργιόπουλος, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Nova, δήλωσε ότι «Η ΕΟΝ είναι η πιο δημοφιλής τηλεοπτική πλατφόρμα στη Νοτιο-Ανατολική Ευρώπη. Με την EON η Nova ξανασυστήνει την τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα και αλλάζει το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο στη χώρα, συνδυάζοντας πρωτοποριακή τεχνολογία με συναρπαστικό αποκλειστικό premium περιεχόμενο, σε προσιτή τιμή χωρίς ψιλά γράμματα. Σήμερα, προσφέρουμε μια νέα εμπειρία τηλεόρασης, προσιτή σε όλους. Προσφέροντας παράλληλα ταχύτατο fiber internet και σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Με την EON, το premium περιεχόμενο γίνεται προσιτό σε όλους.» 

Η Nova έχει εξασφαλίσει αποκλειστικές συνεργασίες με τα 4 μεγαλύτερα στούντιο του Χόλυγουντ, UNIVERSAL, SONY PICTURES, MGM, WARNER BROS, περισσότερα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη πλατφόρμα στην Ελλάδα, έτσι οι πιο πρόσφατες ταινίες είναι διαθέσιμες τώρα, είτε live ή on demand. Με μια βιβλιοθήκη Video On Demand με περισσότερους από 2.300 τίτλους, μια τεράστια συλλογή με πάνω από 300 πρεμιέρες ταινιών ετησίως και έναν κατάλογο με 500 και πλέον πρόσφατα και δημοφιλή blockbuster, διαθέσιμα οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, οπουδήποτε, για όλους, η EON δημιουργεί έναν κόσμο με νέες δυνατότητες για τους Έλληνες τηλεθεατές. 

Επίσης, τα κανάλια της Nova Media φέρνουν πλούσιο αθλητικό περιεχόμενο με 9 αποκλειστικά αθλητικά κανάλια Nova, με περισσότερους από 3.000 live αγώνες σε πάνω από 40 κορυφαίες διοργανώσεις και τουρνουά ποδοσφαίρου, μπάσκετ, τένις, γκολφ, βόλεϊ, ποδηλασίας και πολλά άλλα, για να απολαμβάνει ο τηλεθεατής τις καλύτερες ομάδες και αθλητές από όλο τον κόσμο. Στο ποδόσφαιρο η Nova βρίσκεται στην κορυφή, αφού φέρνει αποκλειστικά στα αθλητικά κανάλια της την ελληνική Super League, τη La Liga, την Bundesliga, τη Ligue 1 και όλους τους αγώνες της Premier League από τον ερχόμενο Αύγουστο και για τις επόμενες 6 σεζόν. Επιπλέον, όλα τα εντός έδρας παιχνίδια Ολυμπιακού, ΠΑΟΚ, Άρη, Αστέρα Τρίπολης, Ατρόμητου και ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα για τη Super League θα είναι μόνο στα αθλητικά κανάλια της Nova. 

Η κυρία Κική Σιλβεστριάδου, Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος της Nova Media, δήλωσε ότι «Αυτή θα είναι η καλύτερη τηλεοπτική σεζόν στα κανάλια της Nova, με την επόμενη σεζόν να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη και πιο πλούσια. Με αποκλειστικές συνεργασίες που περιλαμβάνουν τα μεγαλύτερα κινηματογραφικά blockbusters, αλλά και το καλύτερο αθλητικό θέαμα με την προσθήκη της Premier League από τον Αύγουστο του 2022 και για τις επόμενες 6 σεζόν. Με τόση μεγάλη ποικιλία αποκλειστικού περιεχομένου, κάθε εβδομάδα στη Nova θα είναι γεμάτη δυνατό πρόγραμμα με τις καλύτερες προτάσεις των κινηματογραφικών studios και live αθλητικό θέαμα από τις κορυφαίες διοργανώσεις». 

Με μια επιλογή για τον καθέναν ξεχωριστά στην οικογένεια, η Nova διαθέτει τα περισσότερα και πλουσιότερα παιδικά κανάλια, περισσότερα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη πλατφόρμα στην Ελλάδα, χωρίς διαφημίσεις, και με προηγμένες δυνατότητες γονικού ελέγχου. 

Η πλατφόρμα EON διατίθεται σε απλά, κατανοητά προγράμματα, διευκολύνοντας τους πελάτες να επιλέξουν  αυτό που ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις ανάγκες τους, τα ενδιαφέροντα τους και τα χρήματα που θέλουν να διαθέσουν. Ξεκινώντας με ένα βασικό πρόγραμμα στα 10€ που περιλαμβάνει όλες τις δυνατότητες και το πλούσιο περιεχόμενο της ΕΟΝ, στο οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνεται κινηματογραφικό και αθλητικό περιεχόμενο, η Nova καθιστά την ποιοτική συνδρομητική τηλεόραση προσιτή σε όλους. Επιπλέον, τα προγράμματα EON περιλαμβάνουν το EON+ με premium περιεχόμενο και σούπερ γρήγορο FIBER internet με μόνο 30€. Όσο για τους λάτρεις των σπορ, υπάρχουν δύο διαθέσιμα προγράμματα: το EON+ στα 23€ και EON+ Fiber 100 στα 43€. Παράλληλα, όλοι οι συνδρομητές τηλεόρασης της Nova μπορούν ήδη να αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούν το EON από τώρα, καθώς περιλαμβάνεται στα προγράμματα τους μέσω της εφαρμογής EON app ή μέσω της ιστοσελίδας eon.tv. 

Video παρουσίασης νέας πλατφόρμας EON:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMGofsVL0GU 


*Αναλυτικά προγράμματα και υπηρεσίες εδώ.*

----------


## sdikr

Καλή μείωση στην τιμή,   θέλει λίγο παραπάνω,  και πρόγραμμα μόνο για Αθλητικά με μια λογική τιμή
Πάντως Nova Full pack  χωρις +play κλπ  για κάτω απο 40 ευρώ είναι θαύμα!

----------


## Zus

Όμορφο το σήμα. Ενδιαφέρον οι προσφορές.

----------


## kanenas3

Μιλάμε για κανονική οπτική ίνα ή για VDSL;;

----------


## ds12

Το adsl καταργήθηκε; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω στην σελίδα τους.

----------


## manospcistas

> Το adsl καταργήθηκε; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω στην σελίδα τους.


 :ROFL:

----------


## Zus

> 


 :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Μιλάμε για κανονική οπτική ίνα ή για VDSL;;


VDSL ασφαλώς.

----------


## spyridop

Μιλάμε φυσικά για FTTC (fiber to the cabinet) υπηρεσίες, όπου είναι διαθέσιμες.
VDSL από αστικό κέντρο δεν είναι καν συμβατό με τις νέες υπηρεσίες 
Και από Ιανουάριο 2022 θα διατίθεται και FTTH

----------


## YAziDis

Εταιρία αστείο. Μόλις μπαίνεις στο My Account σε ενημερώνει πως το Nova Go έχει γίνει EON TV. Όταν πας να κανείς τη διαδικασία σύνδεσης της εφαρμογής eon tv σε android tv, σε προτρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις τη συσκευή μέσα από το my account.
Κανείς τις διαδικασίες και λέει πως έχεις υπερβεί τις συσκευές. Επικοινωνείς μαζί τους και σου απαντούν αυτό:

----------


## ThReSh

> Και από Ιανουάριο 2022 θα διατίθεται και FTTH


Λόγω Wind ή θα αρχίσει επιτέλους να παρέχει FTTH από το δίκτυο των 3 πριν ολοκληρωθεί το merge?

----------


## spyridop

> Λόγω Wind ή θα αρχίσει επιτέλους να παρέχει FTTH από το δίκτυο των 3 πριν ολοκληρωθεί το merge?


Το δεύτερο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το δεύτερο.


Άρα να υποθέσω ότι θα αρχίσει να δίνει και 200αρα, είτε μέσω FTTH είτε μέσω FTTC?

----------


## spyridop

> Άρα να υποθέσω ότι θα αρχίσει να δίνει και 200αρα, είτε μέσω FTTH είτε μέσω FTTC?


Ναι, από το νέο έτος.

----------


## sotos65

> 


Lorem ipsum βρε, το λέει καθαρά...  :Laughing:

----------


## spiz

> Εταιρία αστείο. Μόλις μπαίνεις στο My Account σε ενημερώνει πως το Nova Go έχει γίνει EON TV. Όταν πας να κανείς τη διαδικασία σύνδεσης της εφαρμογής eon tv σε android tv, σε προτρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις τη συσκευή μέσα από το my account.
> Κανείς τις διαδικασίες και λέει πως έχεις υπερβεί τις συσκευές. Επικοινωνείς μαζί τους και σου απαντούν αυτό:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231748


Πρόκειται λένε για bug, το οποίο θα διορθωθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## YAziDis

> Πρόκειται λένε για bug, το οποίο θα διορθωθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες.


Τι να σου πω.. εγώ πάντως αυτήν την απάντηση πήρα. Αν ισχύει είναι το λιγότερο αστείο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι, από το νέο έτος.


Κι η τελευταία ερώτηση πάει στο αν θα αναβαθμίσουν τα 302Gbps με εξωτερικό επιτέλους.  :Razz: 

Thnx

----------


## spyridop

> Κι η τελευταία ερώτηση πάει στο αν θα αναβαθμίσουν τα 302Gbps με εξωτερικό επιτέλους. 
> 
> Thnx


Για αυτό το θέμα δεν έχω ενημέρωση δυστυχώς 
…

----------


## BlueChris

> Κι η τελευταία ερώτηση πάει στο αν θα αναβαθμίσουν τα 302Gbps με εξωτερικό επιτέλους. 
> 
> Thnx


Με τόσο καλό QoS που έχουν, μια χαρά φτάνει.

----------


## Iris07

Δηλαδή το βασικό πακέτο στα 10 ευρώ είναι κάτι ανάλογο του Cinema Pack της Cosmote που το έχει τώρα στα 13,65..

Χμμ.. οκ καλό..

Απ' ότι βλέπω η Vodafone έχει μείνει πίσω σε κανάλια..

----------


## swind

ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΑΑΑΑΑ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ Η ΕΞΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ WIND

----------


## ThReSh

> Για αυτό το θέμα δεν έχω ενημέρωση δυστυχώς 
> …


Thnx και πάλι.  :Smile:

----------


## K1m0n

> Lorem ipsum βρε, το λέει καθαρά...


Το χαριτωμένο θάναι όταν θα τους πάρουν τηλέφωνο και θα ζητήσουν τη νέα υπηρεσία lorem ipsum.

----------


## jap

Μια χαρά είναι, συγχαρητήρια στη Nova.

Και τώρα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτές τις τιμές σαν πάτημα για διαπραγμάτευση όσοι έχουμε κανονικούς providers.


*Spoiler:*




			Αυτό με τις πλαστελίνες ήταν πολύ αληθινό για να ξεχαστεί  :Razz:

----------


## chrislamp

Οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητες του νοβα και νοβα go θα τους παραδωθει το tv box ή θα μεινουμε με το παλιο;

----------


## x_undefined

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231746


Κάποιος βιαζόταν πολύ να βγάλει live τη σελίδα.

----------


## Zus

> Κάποιος βιαζόταν πολύ να βγάλει live τη σελίδα.


Πατώντας View all channels επιστρέφει σελίδα true  :Laughing:

----------


## NexTiN

Με ψήνει το πακέτο των 10€ μιας και απο αθλητικά μου φτάνουν τα Eurosport. VDSL δεν έχουμε εδώ, αλλά και να είχαμε δεν έπαιζε να πάω σε "Triple Play" στην Nova. Από ταχύτητα σε ADSL είμαι ΟΚ (22Mbit). Το μόνο που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αυτό: "Σε περίπτωση μη τεχνικής διαθεσιμότητας του EON Smart Box, παρέχεται δορυφορικός εξοπλισμός." Τι σενάριο είναι αυτό?? Μήπως το "IPTV" το δίνουν μόνο σε "Triple Play" πελάτες τους?? Και αν δεν θέλω να ξαναβάλω πιάτο??

----------


## miltaros

Για να δουμε και στους παλιους συνδρομητες με nova cinema + 3play τι θα μας κανουν. Παντως πολυ καλη τιμη.

----------


## ariadgr

Από το site λείπει ο αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος για κλήσεις περαν του ενσωματωμένου χρόνου (κινητά, διεθνή κλπ) καθως και για εφάπαξ τέλη κλπ

----------


## Kostinos

Δεν λένε αυτο, αυτο που λένε είναι ότι άν η σύνδεση του διαδικτύου σου είναι κακή σε επαναφέρει σε δορυφορικό...

----------


## Zus

Κακώς πάντως που δεν βλέπω προσφορά για κάτω από 50άρα + Nova Full Pack.

Τι να την κάνουν την 50άρα στο πατρικό?

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

Τα απεριόριστα κινητά είναι με 3€ επιπλέον στο πακέτο.
Τα novaCinema κανάλια δεν υπάρχουν στη πλατφόρμα ΕΟΝ. Υπάρχει το on deamand με πάνω από 2300 ταινίες για να δεις.
Για αρχή η υπηρεσία δεν διατίθεται στα νησιά.
Όποιος θέλει σκέτη nova μπορεί να την αποκτήσει με 10 ή με 23 ευρώ. Αν έχει 50 mbps ή 100 μπορεί να πάρει το box αλλιώς θα πάρει δορυφορικό δέκτη (όπως και όσοι είναι σε νησιά). Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έχουν πρόσβαση στην νέα εφαρμογή ΕΟΝ για κινητά μιας και το nova go πάει για κατάργηση.
Οι παλιοί πελάτες ήδη από σήμερα έχουν πρόσβαση στην εφαρμογή ΕΟΝ για κινητά. Εμένα γνωστός μου το έκανε και έπαιξε, εγώ δεν έκατσα να το κάνω ακόμα.

----------


## Iris07

Αφού η 50άρα τους έχει όσο η 24άρα των άλλων..  :Cool: 

- Πάει η Nova ADSL..  :Cool: 

Ρωτάνε την United.. το ADSL θα το αφήσουμε.. ?
Και τους λέει η United.. Τι είναι αυτό ???  :Laughing: 

Θα σου δίνουν τώρα 50άρα από το A/K.. 
και ότι πιάσεις!  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> Αφού η 50άρα τους έχει όσο η 24 των άλλων.. 
> 
> - Πάει η Nova ADSL.. 
> 
> Ρωτάνε την United.. το ADSL θα το αφήσουμε.. ?
> Και τους λέει η United.. Τι είναι αυτό ???


Και όσοι έχουν ήδη ADSL?

----------


## Iris07

Το πρόσθεσα πιο πάνω..  :Razz: 

αλλά εντάξει νομίζω βιάστηκαν λίγο να αλλάξουν τις σελίδες τους,
και θα γίνουν προσθήκες..  :Thinking:

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> Κακώς πάντως που δεν βλέπω προσφορά για κάτω από 50άρα + Nova Full Pack.
> 
> Τι να την κάνουν την 50άρα στο πατρικό?


Το full pack είναι στα 43 με 100αρι ίντερνετ. Με 24 στα 40 νομίζω και μόνο μέσω δορυφόρου. Εγώ για 3 ευρώ και με τις δυνατότητες του box με κλειστά μάτια θα το έβαζα.

----------


## Iris07

Θα περάσω από το κατάστημα τους εδώ που έχουμε.. να δω τι γίνεται..

Μπας και το κλείσανε και αυτό ?  :Cool:

----------


## ariadgr

> Τα novaCinema κανάλια δεν υπάρχουν στη πλατφόρμα ΕΟΝ.


Τότε το site γιατί τα αναφέρει κανονικα;  :What..?: 




> Για αρχή η υπηρεσία δεν διατίθεται στα νησιά.


Τι την ενδιαφέρει την υπηρεσία αν είσαι σε νησί ή στερεά ελλάδα; Μέσω internet δεν παρέχεται; Που ξέρει αν η σύνδεση στην οποία το box λειτουργεί είναι σε νησί ή στεριά;  :What..?: 
Ο κάτοικος στερεάς ελλάδας αν πάρει το tablet και πάει στο νησί δεν θα παίζει;  :Thinking:

----------


## Zus

> Το πρόσθεσα πιο πάνω.. 
> 
> αλλά εντάξει νομίζω βιάστηκαν λίγο να αλλάξουν τις σελίδες τους,
> και θα γίνουν προσθήκες..


Θα επιστρέψω δηλαδή Αθήνα τον Νοέμβρη και θα πιάνω όσο πάει μέχρι τα 50?  :Thinking:

----------


## STAVROS7

Οι δοκιμές οι καλές θα πρέπει να γίνουν το Σάββατο 23 του μήνα στις 20:30 στο Αστέρας Τρίπολης - Παναθηναϊκός.
Εκεί θα φανούν όλα! Πόσες συσκευές παίζουν τον αγώνα και πόσες ταυτόχρονα!
Στο Site το λέει ξεκάθαρα πως ΔΕΝ θα είναι διαθέσιμοι όλοι οι ποδοσφαιρικοί αγώνες στις συσκευές! Οι περισσότεροι λέει, ΟΧΙ όλοι! Για ποιά Super League χτυπάει η καμπάνα???  :ROFL: 
Κάντε υπομονή! Λέτε να είναι μαλάκες που το ανακοίνωσαν Τρίτη και όχι ΣΚ? Όποιοι τσιμπήσουν, τσίμπησαν! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! 
Έρχεται τρελό Βlock στα Novasports τα ΣΚ!

----------


## Kostinos

> Αφού η 50άρα τους έχει όσο η 24άρα των άλλων.. 
> 
> - Πάει η Nova ADSL.. 
> 
> Ρωτάνε την United.. το ADSL θα το αφήσουμε.. ?
> Και τους λέει η United.. Τι είναι αυτό ??? 
> 
> Θα σου δίνουν τώρα 50άρα από το A/K.. 
> και ότι πιάσεις!


Μα το 4k θέλει τουλάχιστον μια adsl σύνδεση(22-25mbps), αλλιώς γιατί να το βάλεις σου λέει...

----------


## chrislamp

> Θα επιστρέψω δηλαδή Αθήνα τον Νοέμβρη και θα πιάνω όσο πάει μέχρι τα 50?


Μακαρι. Θα ηθελα να μεταβω σε 50αρα αλλα δεν θελω να χασω το κανονικο τηλεφωνο

----------


## Kostinos

> Τότε το site γιατί τα αναφέρει κανονικα; 
> 
> 
> Τι την ενδιαφέρει την υπηρεσία αν είσαι σε νησί ή στερεά ελλάδα; Μέσω internet δεν παρέχεται; Που ξέρει αν η σύνδεση στην οποία το box λειτουργεί είναι σε νησί ή στεριά; 
> Ο κάτοικος στερεάς ελλάδας αν πάρει το tablet και πάει στο νησί δεν θα παίζει;


Ζητάει αριθμό βρόγχου...
Συν μπορεί να μην έχει υποδομές για τα νησιά;

----------


## ariadgr

> Ζητάει αριθμό βρόγχου...
> Συν μπορεί να μην έχει υποδομές για τα νησιά;


Aν το βάλεις σε γραμμή Cosmote/Vodafone/Wind σε νησί τι υποδομές να μην έχει;
Το πρόγραμμα με τα 10 ευρώ ζητάει αριθμό βρόχου; Δε νομίζω.

----------


## Iris07

> Το full pack είναι στα 43 με 100αρι ίντερνετ. Με 24 στα 40 νομίζω και μόνο μέσω δορυφόρου. Εγώ για 3 ευρώ και με τις δυνατότητες του box με κλειστά μάτια θα το έβαζα.


*ΕΟΝ Fiber 100 στα 33 ευρώ με 3 μήνες δωρεάν..*
Καλή φάση!

https://www.nova.gr/programmata/eon-...ka-programmata

Με τον OTE θες 48 για κάτι παρόμοιο..

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> Τότε το site γιατί τα αναφέρει κανονικα; 
> 
> 
> Τι την ενδιαφέρει την υπηρεσία αν είσαι σε νησί ή στερεά ελλάδα; Μέσω internet δεν παρέχεται; Που ξέρει αν η σύνδεση στην οποία το box λειτουργεί είναι σε νησί ή στεριά;



Τα novacinema κανάλια συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν. Δικό μου λάθος αυτό που ανέφερα πριν. 

Στα νησιά μου είπαν ότι θα το δίνουν απ τη νέα χρονιά. Βέβαια σε πολλά νησιά παίζουν 50άρια και 100αρια αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί επέλεξαν να το δίνουν μόνο μέσω δορυφόρου σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## Zus

> *ΕΟΝ Fiber 100 στα 33 ευρώ με 3 μήνες δωρεάν..*
> Καλή φάση!
> 
> https://www.nova.gr/programmata/eon-...ka-programmata
> 
> Με τον OTE θες 48 για κάτι παρόμοιο..


Ευχάριστα τα πρώτα μηνύματα.

Περιμένω και πακέτα με κινητό μέσα να γίνει μία καλή σούμα. Να βάλω και στους δυο γονείς αριθμούς Nova-Wind να είναι όλα μαζεμένα.

Σταθερο - Ιντερνετ - Τηλεόραση + 2 κινητά. Να ησυχάσω  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μακαρι. Θα ηθελα να μεταβω σε 50αρα αλλα δεν θελω να χασω το κανονικο τηλεφωνο


Μακάρι μπας και ξεκολήσω από τα 6.2Mbps (σχεδόν) κέντρο Αθήνας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## UltraB

> *ΕΟΝ Fiber 100 στα 33 ευρώ με 3 μήνες δωρεάν..*
> Καλή φάση!
> 
> https://www.nova.gr/programmata/eon-...ka-programmata
> 
> Με τον OTE θες 48 για κάτι παρόμοιο..


Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα και εγώ μόλις το είπα. 

Προς το παρόν είμαστε ΟΤΕ (Double Play 24XL) και λέγαμε όταν έληγε το συμβόλαιο και ενεργοποιούταν με το καλό η καμπίνα να μεταβαίναμε σε Wind 100αρα αλλά το παραπάνω πακέτο είναι πολύ δέλεαρ. Μια υπηρεσία παραπάνω στα ίδια χρήματα περίπου ή και φθηνότερα! Not bad, not bad at all!

----------


## Kostinos

> Aν το βάλεις σε γραμμή Cosmote/Vodafone/Wind σε νησί τι υποδομές να μην έχει;
> Το πρόγραμμα με τα 10 ευρώ ζητάει αριθμό βρόχου; Δε νομίζω.


Κι όμως...

----------


## ariadgr

> Κι όμως...


To πρόγραμμα που είναι μόνο τηλεόραση μέσω internet οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, ξανά, ζητάει αριθμό βρόχου;
Να τον κάνει τι;
Αν εγω έχω internet μέσω 4G που θα τον βρει τον αριθμό βρόχου;
Που τα γράφει αυτά; Που τα διαβάζετε;

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> To πρόγραμμα που είναι μόνο τηλεόραση μέσω internet οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, ξανά, ζητάει αριθμό βρόχου;
> Να τον κάνει τι;
> Αν εγω έχω internet μέσω 4G που θα τον βρει τον αριθμό βρόχου;
> Που τα γράφει αυτά; Που τα διαβάζετε;


Δεν τον ζητάει γιατί δεν έχει τι να τον κάνει.  :Wink:  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

Άσχετο αλλά στην παρουσίαση ειπώθηκε ότι και η Premier league θα είναι για 6 χρόνια στη NOVA από τη νέα σεζόν. Το ακούγαμε καιρό αλλά σήμερα ακούστηκε νομίζω πρώτη φορά σε επίσημη εκδήλωση της εταιρείας.

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα το δορυφορικό με ενδιαφέρει λόγο ποιότητας εικόνας αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί κάποιος να το πάρει σίγουρα με αυτά τα προγράμματα που βλέπω.

----------


## Iris07

_Σε περίπτωση μη τεχνικής διαθεσιμότητας του EON Smart Box, παρέχεται δορυφορικός εξοπλισμός. 
Ισχύει για 24μηνη παραμονή στην υπηρεσία._

Για να το λένε θα ισχύει, αλλά προφανώς ακόμη δεν έχουν οργανωθεί καλά..

Το ζήτημα θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα μιας και έχω κεραία στις 13 τώρα..
και είμαστε ακόμη με το παλιό-ADSL..

----------


## manospcistas

*Spoiler:*





Επιπλέον, στις περιπτώσεις κατασκευής νέας σταθερής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής είναι απαραίτητο βάσει της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας να έχουμε διαθέσιμα δικαιολογητικά από τα οποία να προκύπτει η νομιμότητα του κτιρίου στο οποίο παρέχουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας. Στην παρακάτω ενότητα αναφέρονται τα επιπλέον δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται ανά περίπτωση. 

Δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται βάσει διαδικασίας «Ελέγχου Νομιμότητας Κτηρίου»

Αν κατά τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας ιδιόκτητου δικτύου διαπιστώσουμε πως:

 1. Tο Αστικό σας Κέντρο είναι ένα από τα παρακάτω:



τότε θα χρειαστεί να μας προσκομίσετε:

αντίγραφο προσφάτως επικυρωμένης οικοδομικής άδειας (μέσα στην τελευταία τετραετία) με τελική θεώρηση από την αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία
ή εναλλακτικά:

Βεβαίωση του ΤΕΕ με την οποία πιστοποιείται η ένταξη του εν λόγω οικήματος στις διατάξεις του Ν. 4014/2011, από την οποία να προκύπτει η πλήρης εξόφληση (εφάπαξ) ή η καταβολή, τουλάχιστον, της 1ης δόσης του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, και δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη του αυθαιρέτου για κτίσματα που έχουν ανεγερθεί μέχρι την 31.1.1983, συνοδευόμενη από σχετική δήλωση μηχανικού και αποδεικτικό καταβολής του σχετικού προστίμου (αναστολή κατεδάφισης αυθαιρέτων βάσει του Ν. 1337/1983),
ή

Άλλη αντίστοιχη δήλωση ή σχετικό δικαιολογητικό από το οποίο να προκύπτει ότι το συγκεκριμένο αυθαίρεο έχει δηλωθεί κατά τις διατάξεις του Α.Ν. 410/1968 ή του Ν. 720/1977 «περί εξαιρέσεως από της κατεδαφίσεως αυθαιρέτων ή άλλου σχετικού νομοθετήματος. 
Εάν το Αστικό σας Κέντρο δεν ανήκει στα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να μας προσκομίσετε:

πρόσφατο λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ (τελευταίου χρόνου).
Χρήσιμες Πληροφορίες 

Αν μετακομίζετε σε άλλο οίκημα (αγορά ή ενοικίαση) μας καλύπτει λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ του προηγούμενου κατόχου του οικήματος (ή και αλλού διαμερίσματος της ίδιας πολυκατοικίας).
Αν ΔΕΝ λαμβάνετε λογαριασμό από την ΔΕΗ αλλά από κάποιο άλλο πάροχο ενέργειας, δεχόμαστε ως δικαιολογητικό αυτόν τον λογαριασμό
Δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο έγγραφο που να αποδεικνύει την σχέση σας με το οίκημα στο οποίο διαμένετε (π.χ. διαφορετική επωνυμία στην άδεια οικοδομής)
Αν διαμένετε σε κτήριο εργατικής κατοικίας και δεν έχετε άδεια οικοδομής, μπορείτε να προσκομίσετε κάποιο έγγραφο που να πιστοποιεί ότι το οίκημα αποτελεί εργατική κατοικία και τον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.
Στην περίπτωση που προσκομίσετε βεβαίωση ΤΕΕ για νομιμοποίηση αυθαιρέτου πρέπει να είναι εμφανές ότι έχει καταβληθεί τουλάχιστον η α’ δόση του ειδικού προστίμου.

https://www.nova.gr/eksipiretisi-pel...thshs-syndeshs




Αυτό πάλι τι είναι; Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω  :Bless:

----------


## tsioutotrelo

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι δοκιμές οι καλές θα πρέπει να γίνουν το Σάββατο 23 του μήνα στις 20:30 στο Αστέρας Τρίπολης - Παναθηναϊκός.
> Εκεί θα φανούν όλα! Πόσες συσκευές παίζουν τον αγώνα και πόσες ταυτόχρονα!
> Στο Site το λέει ξεκάθαρα πως ΔΕΝ θα είναι διαθέσιμοι όλοι οι ποδοσφαιρικοί αγώνες στις συσκευές! Οι περισσότεροι λέει, ΟΧΙ όλοι! Για ποιά Super League χτυπάει η καμπάνα??? 
> Κάντε υπομονή! Λέτε να είναι μαλάκες που το ανακοίνωσαν Τρίτη και όχι ΣΚ? Όποιοι τσιμπήσουν, τσίμπησαν! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! 
> Έρχεται τρελό Βlock στα Novasports τα ΣΚ!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231752



Μα η ΝΟΒΑ δεν έχει όλα τα παιχνίδια της super league… η Cosmote έχει περισσότερες ομάδες πλέον…

----------


## Iris07

*Τι φέρνει η νέα Nova στη συνδρομητική τηλεόραση*

_... σε αντίθεση με την μέχρι τώρα πρακτική δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν ατομικές διαπραγματεύσεις και ειδικές προσφορές με υψηλή "αρχική τιμή”.  
... για πολλά χρόνια "ο κλάδος έχει κάνει αυτό που λέμε προσωποποιημένη τιμολόγηση, κάτι το οποίο εμείς θέλουμε να το κόψουμε. Αυτό κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσει και εμείς το σταματάμε σήμερα”._ 

https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...tiki-tileorasi

Έτσι.. πληρώνεις ότι βλέπεις στον κατάλογο..  :Razz: 
Να σταματήσουν να αισθάνονται κορόιδα οι παλιοί πελάτες..  :Cool:

----------


## vaskor

> *ΕΟΝ Fiber 100 στα 33 ευρώ με 3 μήνες δωρεάν..*
> Καλή φάση!
> 
> https://www.nova.gr/programmata/eon-...ka-programmata
> 
> Με τον OTE θες 48 για κάτι παρόμοιο..


Ποιότητα δικτύου όμως θα είναι ίδια με ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Iris07

Εφόσων είναι σε δίκτυο του OTE, πάνω κάτω ναι θα έλεγα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις!  :Cool: 

(Καμιά φορά ο OTE κρατάει τα καλά ζεύγη χαλκού για τους πελάτες του, όπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα..  :Razz: )

Βέβαια σε περιπτώσεις βλαβών μην περιμένεις τους ίδιους χρόνους απόκρισης.. 
Για FTTC αυτά..

----------


## Zus

> *Τι φέρνει η νέα Nova στη συνδρομητική τηλεόραση*
> 
> _... σε αντίθεση με την μέχρι τώρα πρακτική δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν ατομικές διαπραγματεύσεις και ειδικές προσφορές με υψηλή "αρχική τιμή”.  
> ... για πολλά χρόνια "ο κλάδος έχει κάνει αυτό που λέμε προσωποποιημένη τιμολόγηση, κάτι το οποίο εμείς θέλουμε να το κόψουμε. Αυτό κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσει και εμείς το σταματάμε σήμερα”._ 
> 
> https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...tiki-tileorasi
> 
> Έτσι.. πληρώνεις ότι βλέπεις στον κατάλογο.. 
> Να σταματήσουν να αισθάνονται κορόιδα οι παλιοί πελάτες..


Μακάρι να δούμε αλλαγές και στην κινητή, τους βλέπω δυνατούς. Να ξεκολλήσουμε από τον πάτο που επιμένουν κάποιες παρέες να μας κρατάνε.

----------


## ChriZ

Γιατί η Φόρθνετ σε άλλη παρέα είναι;

----------


## Zus

> Γιατί η Φόρθνετ σε άλλη παρέα είναι;


Στην κινητή δεν υπήρχε. Σε σταθερή συν ίντερνετ ναι, ήταν σε άλλη παρέα. Έχω σώσει πολλά χρήματα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Και ποιος ξέρει που θα είχαν τις τιμές οι απίθανοι, αν δεν τις τραβούσε κάτω η φορθνετ.

----------


## Kerato

Μπήκα στην καινούρια υπηρεσία μέσω browser με τους κωδικούς του novago (ως συνδρομητής full pack δορυφορικού).
Σαφώς αναβαθμισμένη η εμπειρία σε σχέση με το novago, αλλά συγκριτικά με την cosmoteottv η ποιότητα εικόνας της Nova είναι ένα κλικ κάτω.
Στις επιλογές ποιότητας έχει τις παρακάτω επιλογές.



Εννοείται έχω επιλέξει το "υψηλή ποιότητα" αλλά φαίνεται το bitrate δεν αρκεί για να δώσει εικόνα κρύσταλλο σαν της cosmote. Της cosmote είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 6Mbps bitrate.
Πάντως σε σχέση με το παλιό novago είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε βολευόμαστε και με τα 12 Mbps ADSL που έχουμε εδώ.. ?  :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

> Εννοείται έχω επιλέξει το "υψηλή ποιότητα" αλλά φαίνεται το bitrate δεν αρκεί για να δώσει εικόνα κρύσταλλο σαν της cosmote. Της cosmote είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 6Mbps bitrate.
> Πάντως σε σχέση με το παλιό novago είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.


Μέχρι το τέλος της 10ετίας ελπίζω να έχει κάνα 4Κ κανάλι...

----------


## Kerato

> Οπότε βολευόμαστε και με τα 12 Mbps ADSL που έχουμε εδώ.. ?


Άνετα. :Laughing:

----------


## rexdimos

πάντως αν το eon+ με 23 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το site τους εχει τα πάντα απο αθλητικα και ταινίες οπως βλέπω καταργω και το δορυφορικό το οποίο στο full pack το πληρώνω κοντά 38 ευρώ αλλά είναι ετσι? η κάποιο λάκκο έχει ?

----------


## Kerato

Δες πρώτα την ποιότητα εικόνας και μετά σκέψου την αλλαγή.
Ούτε 720p δεν είναι.

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> πάντως αν το eon+ με 23 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το site τους εχει τα πάντα απο αθλητικα και ταινίες οπως βλέπω καταργω και το δορυφορικό το οποίο στο full pack το πληρώνω κοντά 38 ευρώ αλλά είναι ετσι? η κάποιο λάκκο έχει ?


Αν έχεις μόνο nova με 38 ευρώ και εχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου λογικά θα μπορείς να πας σε αυτή την τιμή και να κρατήσεις το δορυφορικό.

----------


## Antones Michopoulos

Καλή η προσφορούλα τους, i will consider it

----------


## xdoc

> Μπήκα στην καινούρια υπηρεσία μέσω browser με τους κωδικούς του novago (ως συνδρομητής full pack δορυφορικού).
> Σαφώς αναβαθμισμένη η εμπειρία σε σχέση με το novago, αλλά συγκριτικά με την cosmoteottv η ποιότητα εικόνας της Nova είναι ένα κλικ κάτω.
> Στις επιλογές ποιότητας έχει τις παρακάτω επιλογές.
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείται έχω επιλέξει το "υψηλή ποιότητα" αλλά φαίνεται το bitrate δεν αρκεί για να δώσει εικόνα κρύσταλλο σαν της cosmote. Της cosmote είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 6Mbps bitrate.
> Πάντως σε σχέση με το παλιό novago είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.


για δωσε τα βήματα πως μπηκες απο browser ?

----------


## Kerato

Μπήκα στο eon.tv από τον browser (chrome έχω) πατάς login δεξιά.
Διαλέξεις ελληνικά και στο κάτω dropdown menu επιλέγεις NOVA.
Username/password έβαλα αυτά που είχα στο novago και μπήκε.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Καλές τιμές. Έχουν πέσει και τα 2Play (για όσους δεν θέλουν TV) και πλέον βάζεις 100άρα με 26€! Αν και τα Απεριόριστα προς κινητά καταργήθηκαν πλέον (για όσους τα χρειάζονταν)...

https://nova.gr/programmata/internet-tilephonia

----------


## sdikr

> Καλές τιμές. Έχουν πέσει και τα 2Play (για όσους δεν θέλουν TV) και πλέον βάζεις 100άρα με 26€! Αν και τα Απεριόριστα προς κινητά καταργήθηκαν πλέον (για όσους τα χρειάζονταν)...
> 
> https://nova.gr/programmata/internet-tilephonia


Και πριν έβαζες,  απλά όπως είπε οι τιμές καταλόγου ήταν ακριβές  (οι τιμές που παίρνουν και κάνουν τις συγκρίσεις στο εξωτερικό)

----------


## Rage

Οποτε μαλλον ειναι θεμα χρονου η καταργηση της wind vision / Eνεργοποιηση σε android box εχει κανει κανεις? σε κατευθυνει στο self care portal με κωδικο ενεργοποιησης αν και δεν βλεπω ακομα ενεργοποιηση στο site.

----------


## chrislamp

> Μπήκα στο eon.tv από τον browser (chrome έχω) πατάς login δεξιά.
> Διαλέξεις ελληνικά και στο κάτω dropdown menu επιλέγεις NOVA.
> Username/password έβαλα αυτά που είχα στο novago και μπήκε.


εμενα γτ δεν μου δουλευει; βαζω τους κωδικους που ειχα στο nova go και τπτ. 'λαθος κωδικος/username'. Και το κουμπι 'βοηθεια' και το 'εγγραφη τωρα' δεν δουλευει.

Το βρηκα τελικα. Ηθελε το πιν και οχι τον κωδικο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλές τιμές. Έχουν πέσει και τα 2Play (για όσους δεν θέλουν TV) και πλέον βάζεις 100άρα με 26€! Αν και τα Απεριόριστα προς κινητά καταργήθηκαν πλέον (για όσους τα χρειάζονταν)...
> 
> https://nova.gr/programmata/internet-tilephonia


Έβγαλαν τα απεριόριστα κινητά.

----------


## ds12

> Καλές τιμές. Έχουν πέσει και τα 2Play (για όσους δεν θέλουν TV) και πλέον βάζεις 100άρα με 26€! Αν και τα Απεριόριστα προς κινητά καταργήθηκαν πλέον (για όσους τα χρειάζονταν)...
> 
> https://nova.gr/programmata/internet-tilephonia


Κάποιος σε προηγούμενη σελίδα είπε ότι με 3 ευρώ επιπλέον μπορείς να βάλεις απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά. Αν και η τιμή ανεβαίνει στα 29 και πάλι δεν είναι πάρα πολύ ακριβό το πακέτο σε σχέση με τον άλλον παρόχων.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάποιος σε προηγούμενη σελίδα είπε ότι με 3 ευρώ επιπλέον μπορείς να βάλεις απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά. Αν και η τιμή ανεβαίνει στα 29 και πάλι δεν είναι πάρα πολύ ακριβό το πακέτο σε σχέση με τον άλλον παρόχων.


Οι περισσότεροι θα εκτιμήσουν την δυνατότητα να δίνεις 24.91 (υπολογίζοντας τον 1 μηνα δώρο) για 100αρα, παρά με το στανιό απεριόριστα προς κινητά.

----------


## Zus

Νομίζω αυτό με τα τρία ευρώ ίσχυε και πριν.

----------


## ds12

Πριν το nova2play+ είχε απεριόριστα σταθερά χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση. Για τα άλλα πακέτα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Zus

> Πριν το nova2play+ είχε απεριόριστα σταθερά χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση. Για τα άλλα πακέτα δεν ξέρω.


Στα 29.90?

----------


## ds12

Όχι στα 23 ευρώ το 2play+ ίντερνετ 24 γραμμή και σταθερό. Έχει απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.

----------


## Zus

> Όχι στα 23 ευρώ το 2play+ ίντερνετ 24 γραμμή και σταθερό. Έχει απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.


Ναι αλλά εδώ μιλάει για 100αρα.

Anyway αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως και πριν, νομίζω, ότι όσοι δεν είχαν απεριόριστα κινητά με αύξηση τρία ευρώ τα τσιμπούσαν.

----------


## ds12

Ναι έχεις δίκιο για 100αρα είναι πολύ καλή τιμή και την τηλεφωνία πια δεν την χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί, οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το viber. Αλλά αν είναι να έχω πιο γρήγορο ίντερνετ σε καλή τιμή ας αφαιρέσουν τα απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπήκα στην καινούρια υπηρεσία μέσω browser με τους κωδικούς του novago (ως συνδρομητής full pack δορυφορικού).
> Σαφώς αναβαθμισμένη η εμπειρία σε σχέση με το novago, αλλά συγκριτικά με την cosmoteottv η ποιότητα εικόνας της Nova είναι ένα κλικ κάτω.
> Στις επιλογές ποιότητας έχει τις παρακάτω επιλογές.
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείται έχω επιλέξει το "υψηλή ποιότητα" αλλά φαίνεται το bitrate δεν αρκεί για να δώσει εικόνα κρύσταλλο σαν της cosmote. Της cosmote είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 6Mbps bitrate.
> Πάντως σε σχέση με το παλιό novago είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.





> Δες πρώτα την ποιότητα εικόνας και μετά σκέψου την αλλαγή.
> Ούτε 720p δεν είναι.





> πάντως αν το eon+ με 23 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το site τους εχει τα πάντα απο αθλητικα και ταινίες οπως βλέπω καταργω και το δορυφορικό το οποίο στο full pack το πληρώνω κοντά 38 ευρώ αλλά είναι ετσι? η κάποιο λάκκο έχει ?


Η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι το κριτήριο. Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη TV 55+ τότε είναι λίγο χάλι... σε σχέση με το δορυφορικό. Σε αθλήματα το πρόβλημα είναι μεγαλύτερο λόγο γρήγορης κίνησης.

----------


## YAziDis

> Η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι το κριτήριο. Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη TV 55+ τότε είναι λίγο χάλι... σε σχέση με το δορυφορικό. Σε αθλήματα το πρόβλημα είναι μεγαλύτερο λόγο γρήγορης κίνησης.


Νιώθω πως επίτηδες το έκαναν. Αφού δε σου δίνουν προς το παρόν τη δυνατότητα μα τους κωδικούς να παίξει σε smart TVs, ίσως να δίνουν καλύτερη εικόνα αν αγοράσεις τη συνδρομή που είναι καθαρά eon.

----------


## PetrosK

Για δυνατούς λύτες:

Πρόγραμμα Nova3play(+) Sports, δηλαδή 50ραVDSL+fullsportpack+απεριόριστα σταθερά/κινητά (εντός Ελλάδας), με κάπου 47€/μήνα, η διετία λήγει τον Νοέμβρη που μας έρχεται.

Οκ, να ανανεώσω...όμως:

1) Η καμπίνα που εξυπηρετεί την πολυκατοικία (πατρικό), είναι μια από τις ελάχιστες που δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν προ 4ετίας στη Ν. Σμύρνη, με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνουν από Α/Κ με ένα άθλιο 24-27 (τις πολύ καλές μέρες) και διάφορα προβλήματα/προβληματάκια.
2) Ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει μετακομίσει εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο χωριό (Αχαΐα), μαζί με τους δικούς μου. Η καλύτερη εφικτή σύνδεση στο χωριό, είναι κάτι adslοειδές, κάπου στα 4-5, ίσως και λιγότερο. Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει γραμμή εκεί (έχει μετατραπεί προ αμνημονεύτων σε Cosmote@home), αλλά είμαι σε αναζήτηση λύσης για επαναφορά της.

Να ζητήσω διακοπή του 3Ρ στη Νέα Σμύρνη, μετατροπή του σε 50ρα+απεριόριστα στο βασικό πακέτο (τα ίδια με τώρα θα πιάνει προφανώς) και να ελπίζω ότι αν ζητήσω φορητότητα προς Nova θα φτιάξω αντίστοιχο πακέτο όπου θα πάρουν πάλι δορυφορικό εξοπλισμό (κι ότι πιάνουν από internet, εννοείται)?

----------


## sdikr

Συνεχίζω και βλέπω τις τιμές στο tvplus για την ΕΟΝ στα 16,90 τον μήνα χωρίς δέσμευση   για εως 6 συσκευές και εως 2 ταυτόχρονα.
Θέλει ακόμα για να φτάσει στην σωστή τιμή

----------


## Rage

> Η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι το κριτήριο. Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη TV 55+ τότε είναι λίγο χάλι... σε σχέση με το δορυφορικό. Σε αθλήματα το πρόβλημα είναι μεγαλύτερο λόγο γρήγορης κίνησης.


Όπως ακριβώς τα γράφεις η γρήγορη κίνηση που σε πονάνε τα μάτια σε μεγάλη οθόνη με υψηλή ανάλυση είναι λόγος να πετάξω το μποξακι από το παράθυρο....

----------


## BlueChris

> Όπως ακριβώς τα γράφεις η γρήγορη κίνηση που σε πονάνε τα μάτια σε μεγάλη οθόνη με υψηλή ανάλυση είναι λόγος να πετάξω το μποξακι από το παράθυρο....


Είναι μια χαρά σε ταινίες του Αγγελόπουλου  :ROFL: 

Χωρίς πλάκα, λόγο του ότι έχω 65άρα τους έχω δοκιμάσει όλους... ε καταλήγω με το δορυφορικό πάντα με το δορυφορικό του ΟΤΕ να είναι μακράν καλύτερο. 
(υπήρξε εποχή που έπιανα το εγγλέζικο και έβλεπα f1 σε 4Κ μέχρι που μετακίνησαν το δορυφόρο οι κερατάδες οι Άγγλοι και θες 3+ μέτρα πιάτο για Ελλάδα. Εκεί στο SkyUK να δείτε εικόνα και σε ταινίες και σε αθλητικά  :Sad:  )

----------


## YAziDis

> Είναι μια χαρά σε ταινίες του Αγγελόπουλου 
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα, λόγο του ότι έχω 65άρα τους έχω δοκιμάσει όλους... ε καταλήγω με το δορυφορικό πάντα με το δορυφορικό του ΟΤΕ να είναι μακράν καλύτερο. 
> (υπήρξε εποχή που έπιανα το εγγλέζικο και έβλεπα f1 σε 4Κ μέχρι που μετακίνησαν το δορυφόρο οι κερατάδες οι Άγγλοι και θες 3+ μέτρα πιάτο για Ελλάδα. Εκεί στο SkyUK να δείτε εικόνα και σε ταινίες και σε αθλητικά  )


Γενικά σε αυτό το τεχνολογικό θέμα είμαστε πολύ πίσω. Έχουν βγει εδώ και τόσα χρόνια οι 4Κ, και στην ελληνική αγορά επίσημα υπάρχει μόνο το Cosmote Sports 4K κανάλι, και αυτό μόνο μέσω του ΟΤΤ πακέτου του, όπου και το κανάλι με τη σειρά του άντε να δείχνει το πολύ 2-3 αθλητικά δρώμενα την εβδομάδα.
Φτάσαμε στο σημείο όπου άρχισαν να έρχονται οι 8Κ, και εμείς ακόμη έχουμε μείνει στα 1080p με χαμηλά bitrate, είτε σε ελέυθερα, είτε σε ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

----------


## Rage

> Είναι μια χαρά σε ταινίες του Αγγελόπουλου 
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα, λόγο του ότι έχω 65άρα τους έχω δοκιμάσει όλους... ε καταλήγω με το δορυφορικό πάντα με το δορυφορικό του ΟΤΕ να είναι μακράν καλύτερο. 
> (υπήρξε εποχή που έπιανα το εγγλέζικο και έβλεπα f1 σε 4Κ μέχρι που μετακίνησαν το δορυφόρο οι κερατάδες οι Άγγλοι και θες 3+ μέτρα πιάτο για Ελλάδα. Εκεί στο SkyUK να δείτε εικόνα και σε ταινίες και σε αθλητικά  )


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε σύγκριση δορυφορική με καλωδιακή  και στις 2 πλατφόρμες δεν έχει σύγκριση η εικόνα μακράν καλύτερη του δορυφόρου και από θέμα ανάλυσης αλλά και από θέμα χρονοκαθυστερησης όπου πρώτα ακούς το γκολ από το γείτονα και εσύ είσαι σε αναμονή.....και επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με την ποιότητα των ξένων μπουκέτων θέλουν πολύ δουλειά ακόμα εδώ.

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Μεγάλη απάτη, εγώ που έχω nova go extra και έβαλα το eontv,στο κινητό μου το πήρε ενώ στο tv box μου λέει ότι έχω υπερβεί τις συσκευές.

----------


## leo06

Το box που δίνουν είναι Android? Παίρνει άλλες εφαρμογές ,πχ Netflix?

----------


## rexdimos

δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε άλλους κατέβασα την εφαρμογή στο κινητό δουλεύει με τους κωδικούς μου 
έχω nova full pack δορυφορικο 
την βρίσκω και για την smart tv μου την εγκαθιστώ μπαίνω βγάζει ένα κωδικό ενεργοποίησης τον βαζω στο my account όπως λέει και μου βγάζει ότι έχω υπερβεί τις συσκευές !!! 
Το κορυφαίο παίρνω στην εξυπηρέτηση ρωτάω και η απάντηση ήταν ότι το ein δουλεύει μόνο για τηλέφωνο ή υπολογιστή και όχι για smart tv 
τώρα τι να πω ; ή δεν ξέρουν τι γράφουν ή ακόμα είναι για τα μπάζα η υπηρεσία

----------


## gvard

> Το κορυφαίο παίρνω στην εξυπηρέτηση ρωτάω και η απάντηση ήταν ότι το ein δουλεύει μόνο για τηλέφωνο ή υπολογιστή και όχι για smart tv 
> τώρα τι να πω ; ή δεν ξέρουν τι γράφουν ή ακόμα είναι για τα μπάζα η υπηρεσία


Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι γράφουν. Αυτή τη στιγμή εσύ έχεις δορυφορικό οπότε δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV. Η λογική τους είναι πως αν κάνεις νέα σύμβαση *θα καταργηθεί* το δορυφορικό και θα βλέπεις από το TV box τους, από μία Smart TV (extra) και από τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο έχεις δορυφορικό δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV, καθώς η υποχρέωση τους με το NovaGO ήταν να παίζει σε smartphone/tablet/laptop και όχι σε TVs/desktop.

Τώρα ένας συνφορουμίτης ανέφερε πιο πάνω πως αυτό είναι τεχνικό λάθος και θα λυθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες. Πραγματικά το εύχομαι καθώς δεν θέλω να σταματήσω το δορυφορικό.

*UPDATE:* Αν έχεις δορυφορικό, *δεν* έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το NovaGO extra και το ενεργοποιήσεις (με χρέωση ~2.30/μήνα) τότε θα μπορείς να το βάλεις σε Smart TV. Αν το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο ή δωρεάν, μπα...

----------


## rexdimos

το έξτρα δεν το έχω ενεργοποιημένο δεν μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ 
όσο για την απάντηση τους ήταν ότι δεν παίζει σε smart tv 
όχι ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσω το έξτρα 
ούτε ότι επειδή είχα novago δεν παίζει 
και στο site δεν λέει κάπου ότι όσοι είχαν novago δεν θα μπορούν να το έχουν 
Επίσης ο οτε το έχει ενεργοποιήσει και για τηλεόραση και για φορητή και για δορυφορικό

----------


## gvard

Εγώ σου λέω πως αυτή τη στιγμή για να παίξει σε Smart TV υπάρχει αυτό το παραθυράκι. Δεν τα έγραψα για να πάω κόντρα με αυτά που σου είπαν, απλά σου εξήγησα τι σου είπαν και τι παίζει με τους πελάτες με δορυφορικό.

----------


## rexdimos

ναι το κατάλαβα γιατί το έγραψες απλά δεν το λένε αυτό είπα 
όχι ότι θα το έκανα 
και επισημαίνω την διαφορά με τον οτε 
η απάντηση στην εξυπηρέτηση επίσης 
ήταν ότι δεν παίζει σε μεγάλη οθόνη όχι ότι χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις επιπλέον

----------


## alany

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν στο box της eon μπορείς να κατεβάσεις netflix, cosmotetv, windvision, vodafone tv ή είναι κλειδωμένο;

----------


## gvard

> η απάντηση στην εξυπηρέτηση επίσης 
> ήταν ότι δεν παίζει σε μεγάλη οθόνη όχι ότι χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις επιπλέον


Ναι, είναι παραθυράκι για να δεις άμεσα. Αν είναι λάθος θα το κλείσουν. Όπως και να έχει, η πολιτική αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πως δεν έχουμε Smart γιατί πρέπει να κάνουμε νέα σύμβαση όπου καταργείται το δορυφορικό. Εύχομαι να είναι κάτι προσωρινό όπως είπε κάποιος πιο πάνω και να δώσουν και Smart.

----------


## YAziDis

Οποίος το δοκίμασε από υπολογιστή, κάνει ένα κόπο αν μπορεί να συνδέσει με ένα hdmi με την τηλεόραση να μας πει αν παίζει ή αν το κόβει;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι γράφουν. Αυτή τη στιγμή εσύ έχεις δορυφορικό οπότε δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV. Η λογική τους είναι πως αν κάνεις νέα σύμβαση *θα καταργηθεί* το δορυφορικό και θα βλέπεις από το TV box τους, από μία Smart TV (extra) και από τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο έχεις δορυφορικό δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV, καθώς η υποχρέωση τους με το NovaGO ήταν να παίζει σε smartphone/tablet/laptop και όχι σε TVs/desktop.
> 
> Τώρα ένας συνφορουμίτης ανέφερε πιο πάνω πως αυτό είναι τεχνικό λάθος και θα λυθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες. Πραγματικά το εύχομαι καθώς δεν θέλω να σταματήσω το δορυφορικό.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Αν έχεις δορυφορικό, *δεν* έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το NovaGO extra και το ενεργοποιήσεις (με χρέωση ~2.30/μήνα) τότε θα μπορείς να το βάλεις σε Smart TV. Αν το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο ή δωρεάν, μπα...


Λοιπόν δεν άντεξα. Το δοκίμασα και εγώ (δεν είχα ενεργοποιημένο το nova go extra) και ενεργοποίησα την extra συσκευή και συνδέθηκε κανονικά σε xiaomi mi box.
Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο zapping και η εικόνα είναι μια χαρά. Δε μπορώ να δω αν είναι 720p ή 1080p, πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα 575p.

----------


## MrGiga

> Οποίος το δοκίμασε από υπολογιστή, κάνει ένα κόπο αν μπορεί να συνδέσει με ένα hdmi με την τηλεόραση να μας πει αν παίζει ή αν το κόβει;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν δεν άντεξα. Το δοκίμασα και εγώ (δεν είχα ενεργοποιημένο το nova go extra) και ενεργοποίησα την extra συσκευή και συνδέθηκε κανονικά σε xiaomi mi box.
> Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο zapping και η εικόνα είναι μια χαρά. Δε μπορώ να δω αν είναι 720p ή 1080p, πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα 575p.



HD της πλάκας

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Να ρωτήσω παιδιά,αυτοί που έχουν ήδη ενεργοποιημένο το nova go extra θα χρεώνονται με τα 10 ευρώ;

----------


## spyridop

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν στο box της eon μπορείς να κατεβάσεις netflix, cosmotetv, windvision, vodafone tv ή είναι κλειδωμένο;


ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις.

----------


## BlueChris

> HD της πλάκας


Νταξ δεν είναι κακό, μην υπερβάλλουμε, μια χαρά βλέπεις, απλά θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ καλύτερο ή τουλάχιστον δυναμικό ανάλογα με τη γραμμή του χρήστη.

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

Σε smart tv η υπηρεσία παίζει κανονικά είτε έχεις δορυφορικό είτε το EON box. Προφανώς επειδή η υπηρεσία είναι νέα έχει παιδικές ασθένειες μέχρι να λειτουργήσει πλήρως. Εγώ σήμερα πάντως την εφαρμογή την κατέβασα για κινητό και μπήκα απευθείας με τους κωδικούς του nova go.

----------


## pankostas

> Σε smart tv η υπηρεσία παίζει κανονικά είτε έχεις δορυφορικό είτε το EON box. Προφανώς επειδή η υπηρεσία είναι νέα έχει παιδικές ασθένειες μέχρι να λειτουργήσει πλήρως. Εγώ σήμερα πάντως την εφαρμογή την κατέβασα για κινητό και μπήκα απευθείας με τους κωδικούς του nova go.


Η εφαρμογή όμως δεν είναι καινούργια οπότε αποκλείεται να έχει παιδικές ασθένειες. Είναι καθαρά τι περιορισμούς έχει βάλει η Νόβα. Και ανάλογα τις αντιδράσεις ίσως κινηθεί μελλοντικά.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι γράφουν. Αυτή τη στιγμή εσύ έχεις δορυφορικό οπότε δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV. Η λογική τους είναι πως αν κάνεις νέα σύμβαση *θα καταργηθεί* το δορυφορικό και θα βλέπεις από το TV box τους, από μία Smart TV (extra) και από τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο έχεις δορυφορικό δεν δικαιούσαι Smart TV, καθώς η υποχρέωση τους με το NovaGO ήταν να παίζει σε smartphone/tablet/laptop και όχι σε TVs/desktop.
> 
> Τώρα ένας συνφορουμίτης ανέφερε πιο πάνω πως αυτό είναι τεχνικό λάθος και θα λυθεί τις επόμενες ημέρες. Πραγματικά το εύχομαι καθώς δεν θέλω να σταματήσω το δορυφορικό.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Αν έχεις δορυφορικό, *δεν* έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το NovaGO extra και το ενεργοποιήσεις (με χρέωση ~2.30/μήνα) τότε θα μπορείς να το βάλεις σε Smart TV. Αν το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο ή δωρεάν, μπα...


Φίλε σε Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Κι εγώ έσκασα να προσπαθώ γιατί δε παίζει στην σμαρτ τιβι και παίζει σε αιφον / iMac. 
Πάντως αν με νοβαγκο έξτρα με 2,30€ παίζει σε σμαρτ τιβι τα δίνω εν ανάγκη. Αρκεί να παίζει τα αθλητικά και να μη μας κόβει όμως.

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπα! Ανοίγοντας από αιφον με μεταφορά εικόνας (cast) παίζει κανονικά στο mi box στην τηλεόραση!!

----------


## gvard

> Σε smart tv η υπηρεσία παίζει κανονικά είτε έχεις δορυφορικό είτε το EON box. Προφανώς επειδή η υπηρεσία είναι νέα έχει παιδικές ασθένειες μέχρι να λειτουργήσει πλήρως. Εγώ σήμερα πάντως την εφαρμογή την κατέβασα για κινητό και μπήκα απευθείας με τους κωδικούς του nova go.


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι και να το ανοίξουν, θα είναι πολύ φάουλ αν προσπαθούν να κόψουν τις δορυφορικές συνδρομές με αυτό τον τρόπο. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει στο κάτω-κάτω το box τους, η εφαρμογή στην smart tv είναι το ίδιο πράγμα όσον αφορά το τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## MrGiga

> Νταξ δεν είναι κακό, μην υπερβάλλουμε, μια χαρά βλέπεις, απλά θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ καλύτερο ή τουλάχιστον δυναμικό ανάλογα με τη γραμμή του χρήστη.


Απορίας άξιο πώς κατάφεραν να έχει χειρότερη εικόνα από το δορυφορικό. Στο cosmote ott η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερη. Νομίζω πολύ κακό ξεκίνημα η eon

----------


## BlueChris

> Απορίας άξιο πώς κατάφεραν να έχει χειρότερη εικόνα από το δορυφορικό. Στο cosmote ott η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερη. Νομίζω πολύ κακό ξεκίνημα η eon


Τι εννοείς? 4mbit δίνουν, ακόμα και 8 να το πάνε πάλι το δορυφορικό θα είναι καλύτερο με τα 15+ mbit

----------


## sdikr

> Τι εννοείς? 4mbit δίνουν, ακόμα και 8 να το πάνε πάλι το δορυφορικό θα είναι καλύτερο με τα 15+ mbit


Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις συμπίεση δορυφορικού με αυτή του Box

----------


## Didimos_GR

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν στο box της eon μπορείς να κατεβάσεις netflix, cosmotetv, windvision, vodafone tv ή είναι κλειδωμένο;


NetFlix όχι , δεν το εμφανίζει στο PlayStore

Υπάρχουν όμως τα Cosmote TV, VODAFONE TV, Cinobo, ERTflix !

----------


## Iris07

*Όπως διάβαζα δεν σου δίνουν το Box εάν δεν έχεις τουλάχιστον VDSL 50άρα..*

- Εντάξει, χωράει συζήτηση αυτό.. π.χ 50άρα VDSL από A/K ?? , Internet από κινητή ??  :Cool: 

*Επίσης δύσκολα σου δίνουν το δορυφορικό εάν στην περιοχή σου έχει VDSL..*

- Και εδώ χωράει λίγο συζήτηση.. π.χ εάν η Nova δεν δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή σου..

(Φαίνεται πως θέλουν να καταργήσουν πλέον τα δορυφορικά στο μέλλον..)

----------


## adiS

> *Όπως διάβαζα δεν σου δίνουν το Box εάν δεν έχεις τουλάχιστον VDSL 50άρα..*
> 
> - Εντάξει, χωράει συζήτηση αυτό.. π.χ 50άρα VDSL από A/K ?? , Internet από κινητή ?? 
> 
> *Επίσης δύσκολα σου δίνουν το δορυφορικό εάν στην πειριοχή σου έχει VDSL..*
> 
> - Και εδώ χωράει λίγο συζήτηση.. π.χ εάν η Nova δεν δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή σου..


δεν νομίζω ότι θα το πάνε τι ταχύτητα πιάνεις.

Αν αυτά που διάβασες ισχύουν τότε όποιος έχει 50άρα θα παίρνει το box. Είτε πιάνει 30 είτε 50.

Μετά αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα βλέπουν τι θα κάνουν μεμονωμένα.

----------


## Prince Of Persia

> Να ρωτήσω παιδιά, αυτοί που έχουν ήδη ενεργοποιημένο το nova go extra θα χρεώνονται με τα 10 ευρώ;


Καλημέρα, κανείς να μου απαντήσει σε αυτό που ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει παιδιά;

----------


## Iris07

@ adiS

Όχι απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν το λένε από άποψη ταχύτητας που πιάνεις..
αλλά απλά από άποψη σύνδεσης VDSL!  :Cool: 

π.χ. Ίσως κοιτάνε τι υπάρχει στην περιοχή που μένει ο καθένας..
Ίσως ακόμη διάβασα ότι η συσκευή τους κάνει κάποιον έλεγχο στην γραμμή που έχεις.. (?)   :Thinking: 

*Βασικά όλα αυτά είναι τυπικά πιστεύω από την "γραμμή" που έχει δώσει η εταιρία στους πωλητές της..*
και όπως διαβάζω γίνεται ψιλομπάχαλο ακόμη στις συνομιλίες που γίνονται με τους εκπροσώπους,
με διάφορες περιπτώσεις που έχει ο καθένας..

----------


## adiS

θα κάνει κανά μήνα να ξεδιαλύνει λίγο η κατάσταση με το τι ισχύει ακριβώς και να γνωρίζουν πάνω κάτω όλοι οι εκπρόσωποι.

Εγώ έχω από γονείς το full pack plus και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα πως μπαίνεις στο eon.tv με κωδικούς Nova. Κάποιος έγραψε ποιο πίσω για pin αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποιο Pin.

Είμαι περίεργος γιατί τον Ιανουάριο τελειώνει και το συμβόλαιο τους να δω τι θα κάνουν σε υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Εκτός και αν ισχύει η φιξ τιμή για όλους που ανέφεραν.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Καλημέρα, κανείς να μου απαντήσει σε αυτό που ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει παιδιά;


oxi δε χρεωνεσαι κατι εξτρα για φορητες συσκευες. Απλα θελει να πας στις επιλογες του ΕΟΝ απο το myaccount ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ - ΕΟΝ και να επιλεξεις ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥ. Βαλε ξανα τον ιδιο (κουφο αλλα ετσι ειναι) και τοτε θα ισχυει ο ιδιος κωδικος του novago και στο ΕΟΝ.

Για σμαρτ τιβι - οπως ειπωθηκε παραπανω - επειδη εχουμε το δορυφορικο, θεωρειται μαλλον εξτρα συσκευη το ΕΟΝ και θελει novagoextra

----------


## Chrisk6

> Σε smart tv η υπηρεσία παίζει κανονικά είτε έχεις δορυφορικό είτε το EON box. Προφανώς επειδή η υπηρεσία είναι νέα έχει παιδικές ασθένειες μέχρι να λειτουργήσει πλήρως. Εγώ σήμερα πάντως την εφαρμογή την κατέβασα για κινητό και μπήκα απευθείας με τους κωδικούς του nova go.


Σε smart tv την εχεις δει να παιζει?
Στο κινητο με cast γινεται στην τηλεοραση. 
Aλλα μεσω τηλεορασης δεν τρεχει η εφαρμογη.
(Κατοχος δορυφορικου)

----------


## kostaspav

> Δελτίο Τύπου: 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231742Η Nova εγκαινιάζει σήμερα μια νέα εποχή στην τηλεόραση παρουσιάζοντας την EON. Η νέα, καινοτόμα πλατφόρμα συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης προσφέρει έναν σύγχρονο τρόπο θέασης, με αποκλειστικό premium κινηματογραφικό και αθλητικό περιεχόμενο, και όλα τα ελεύθερα κανάλια στο βασικό πρόγραμμα με μόλις 10€. Επιπλέον, διαθέτει συνδυαστικό πρόγραμμα  που περιλαμβάνει όλες τις υπηρεσίες της EON, με γρήγορες ταχύτητες FIBER internet, σταθερή τηλεφωνία και premium τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο μόνο με 30 €. 
> 
> Με την πλατφόρμα EON, η Nova συστήνει ξανά την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα, μετατρέποντάς την σε μια απλή και καλοσχεδιασμένη εμπειρία, που επιτρέπει στους θεατές να βλέπουν με ευκολία  όλο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο οπουδήποτε, οποτεδήποτε, και σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο. Με λειτουργικό σύστημα Android TV, η ΕΟΝ είναι εύχρηστη διαθέτοντας το ίδιο interface και ομαλή πλοήγηση σε όλες τις συσκευές, είτε πρόκειται για TV box, εφαρμογή Smart TV, browser, smartphone ή tablet. Επιπλέον, η EON παρουσιάζει πρωτοποριακά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και πληθώρα λειτουργιών όπως: 7-day catch-up διαθέσιμο στα περισσότερα κανάλια, θέαση σε πολλαπλές συσκευές, φωνητική αναζήτηση, προσωποποίηση, περιβάλλον ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για παιδιά και ειδικό παιδικό τηλεχειριστήριο, λειτουργίες γονικού ελέγχου. Το κομψό κουτί της EON συνοδεύεται από ένα καλαίσθητο τηλεχειριστήριο που έχει βραβευτεί με το διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο Red Dot Design award. 
> 
> Η ΕΟΝ ξεχωρίζει εξίσου για την τεχνολογία αιχμής και για το πλούσιο, πλήρες και πολυποίκιλο περιεχόμενο, που είναι καλύτερο από ποτέ. 
> 
> Ο κ. Παναγιώτης Γεωργιόπουλος, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Nova, δήλωσε ότι «Η ΕΟΝ είναι η πιο δημοφιλής τηλεοπτική πλατφόρμα στη Νοτιο-Ανατολική Ευρώπη. Με την EON η Nova ξανασυστήνει την τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα και αλλάζει το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο στη χώρα, συνδυάζοντας πρωτοποριακή τεχνολογία με συναρπαστικό αποκλειστικό premium περιεχόμενο, σε προσιτή τιμή χωρίς ψιλά γράμματα. Σήμερα, προσφέρουμε μια νέα εμπειρία τηλεόρασης, προσιτή σε όλους. Προσφέροντας παράλληλα ταχύτατο fiber internet και σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Με την EON, το premium περιεχόμενο γίνεται προσιτό σε όλους.» 
> 
> ...


Η cosmote tv έχει το full pack στα 25 euro να μην προσπαθούν λοιπόν κάποιο εδώ να εκθειάσουν την nova ,όπως κάνουν συνήθως, γιατί έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό και φυσικά καθαρά μονόπλευρο .

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> Καλημέρα, κανείς να μου απαντήσει σε αυτό που ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει παιδιά;


τι εννοείς δεν κατάλαβα??

----------


## Iris07

Εάν είναι ένα πράγμα που δεν ξέρουν εκεί στην Cosmote.. είναι η στογγυλοποίηση!  :Razz: 

Ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος βγάζει αυτές τις τιμές!!  :Laughing: 

Entry Pack - 8,19
Cinema Pack - 13,65
Sports Pack - 22,73
Full Pack - 25,45

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

> θα κάνει κανά μήνα να ξεδιαλύνει λίγο η κατάσταση με το τι ισχύει ακριβώς και να γνωρίζουν πάνω κάτω όλοι οι εκπρόσωποι.
> 
> Εγώ έχω από γονείς το full pack plus και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα πως μπαίνεις στο eon.tv με κωδικούς Nova. Κάποιος έγραψε ποιο πίσω για pin αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποιο Pin.
> 
> Είμαι περίεργος γιατί τον Ιανουάριο τελειώνει και το συμβόλαιο τους να δω τι θα κάνουν σε υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Εκτός και αν ισχύει η φιξ τιμή για όλους που ανέφεραν.


Να κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή Nova my account και απο εκεί θα μπορείς να το ενεργοποιήσεις αν δεν το έχεις κανει εως σημερα. Οταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο θα μπορούν να πανε στα νεα πακέτα με μετατροπή της υπηρεσίας τους χωρίς να έχουν κάποιο τέλος υποβάθμισης

----------


## Iris07

> Η cosmote tv έχει το full pack στα 25 euro να μην προσπαθούν λοιπόν κάποιο εδώ να εκθειάσουν την nova ,όπως κάνουν συνήθως, γιατί έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό και φυσικά καθαρά μονόπλευρο .


Τα 25 με τα 23 όντως δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο..

Τα 57 με τα 43 για 100 Fiber Full Pack όμως είναι!  :Cool:

----------


## adiS

> Να κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή Nova my account και απο εκεί θα μπορείς να το ενεργοποιήσεις αν δεν το έχεις κανει εως σημερα. Οταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο θα μπορούν να πανε στα νεα πακέτα με μετατροπή της υπηρεσίας τους χωρίς να έχουν κάποιο τέλος υποβάθμισης


ευχαριστώ πολύ   :Smile: 


πρώτες εντυπώσεις μπήκα στα κανάλια cinema1, travel και discovery, η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι χάλια. Λες και το έχουν τραβήξει από κάμερα.

Σύνδεση Cosmote vdsl 24/2.5

----------


## gvard

> Εάν είναι ένα πράγμα που δεν ξέρουν εκεί στην Cosmote.. είναι η στογγυλοποίηση! 
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος βγάζει αυτές τις τιμές!! 
> 
> Entry Pack - 8,19
> Cinema Pack - 13,65
> Sports Pack - 22,73
> Full Pack - 25,45


Οι τιμές είναι στρογγυλές χωρίς το τέλος συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης 10% που έχει παγώσει προσωρινά. Όταν επανέλθει θα είναι:
Entry Pack: 9.00
Cinema Pack: 15.00
Sports Pack: 25.00
Full Pack: 28.00

----------


## Zus

> ευχαριστώ πολύ  
> 
> 
> πρώτες εντυπώσεις μπήκα στα κανάλια cinema1, travel και discovery, η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι χάλια. Λες και το έχουν τραβήξει από κάμερα.
> 
> Σύνδεση Cosmote vdsl 24/2.5


HD δε το λες με την καμία.

----------


## stefanos1999

Η επιπρόσθετη επιλογή eon extra με τα 3€ πόσες και ποιες (μεγάλη οθονη ή/και φορητη συσκευή) επιπλέον συσκευές θέασης προσθέτει;

----------


## Kostinos

> Εάν είναι ένα πράγμα που δεν ξέρουν εκεί στην Cosmote.. είναι η στογγυλοποίηση! 
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος βγάζει αυτές τις τιμές!! 
> 
> Entry Pack - 8,19
> Cinema Pack - 13,65
> Sports Pack - 22,73
> Full Pack - 25,45


+10% βάλε κι θα σου βγάλει τις τιμές που πρέπει... Έτσι υπολογίζεται ο φόρος...

----------


## spyridop

> Η επιπρόσθετη επιλογή eon extra με τα 3€ πόσες και ποιες (μεγάλη οθονη ή/και φορητη συσκευή) επιπλέον συσκευές θέασης προσθέτει;


Η επιλογή ΕΟΝ Εxtra (+3€) αφορά μία επιπλέον *φορητή* συσκευή (4 καταχωρημένες, 2 βλέπουν ταυτόχρονα). Με την επιλογή ΕΟΝ Multiroom μπορεί να έχει κάποιος 2ο EON Smart Box για θέαση σε 2η TV με +5€

----------


## stefanos1999

> Η επιλογή ΕΟΝ Εxtra (+3€) αφορά μία επιπλέον *φορητή* συσκευή (4 καταχωρημένες, 2 βλέπουν ταυτόχρονα). Με την επιλογή ΕΟΝ Multiroom μπορεί να έχει κάποιος 2ο EON Smart Box για θέαση σε 2η TV με +5€


κατανοητό αλλά τώρα μπερδεύτηκα στο χωρίς το eon extra, εκεί πόσες φορητές επιτρέπονται, 3 καταχωρημένες αλλά θέαση σε μια;


*η οθονη του PC μέσω HDMI (όχι λάπτοπ) τι θεωρείται, φορητή ή μεγάλη οθονη;

----------


## spyridop

> κατανοητό αλλά τώρα μπερδεύτηκα στο χωρίς το eon extra, εκεί πόσες φορητές επιτρέπονται, 3 καταχωρημένες αλλά θέαση σε μια;
> 
> 
> *η οθονη του PC μέσω HDMI (όχι λάπτοπ) τι θεωρείται, φορητή ή μεγάλη οθονη;


Ναι, σωστά, 3 καταχωρημένες, παίζει μία.
Για την σύνδεση από λαπτοπ σε οθόνη μέσω HDMI αν δεν το κόβει όπως το novago (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα) προφανώς θεωρείται φορητή συσκευή

----------


## stefanos1999

παλιά το novago δεν έπαιζε ούτε σε PC (όχι λάπτοπ)

----------


## DVDLover75

> παλιά το novago δεν έπαιζε ούτε σε PC (όχι λάπτοπ)


+1

Το είχα πάρει και εγώ δοκιμαστικά όταν είχε βγει, αλλά όντως δεν έπαιζε με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στο PC και τελικά δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανά. Έτσι και αλλιώς έχω άλλες πήγες για ταινίες και δεν χρειάζομαι συνδρομητικές πλατφόρμες αφού ούτε αθλητικά βλέπω.

Έπειτα για μένα αυτές οι πλατφόρμες αξίζουν κυρίως για live μεταδόσεις αθλητικών και άντε για καμιά σειρά (που είτε από αυτές βλέπω)

Τελευταία φορά που είχα συνδρομή σε τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ήταν το 1999 στο Filmnet (πρώην Νονα), αλλά το έκοψα γιατί έβαζε καμιά 10 καλές ταινίες και μετά όλο τις ίδιες και τις ίδιες επαναλήψεις και είχε αρχίσει να βάζει και κάποιες σειρές της εποχής. Δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε.

----------


## Kerato

Πάντως τώρα παίζει κανονικά σε PC αλλά θεωρείται φορητή συσκευή και όχι μεγάλη οθόνη.
Γι αυτό και δίνει bitrate μέχρι 4Mbps και κακή εικόνα.

----------


## DVDLover75

> Πάντως τώρα παίζει κανονικά σε PC αλλά θεωρείται φορητή συσκευή και όχι μεγάλη οθόνη.
> Γι αυτό και δίνει bitrate μέχρι 4Mbps και κακή εικόνα.


Kατάλαβα, αλλά εμένα η ανάλυση δε με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο, αρκεί να μην έχει εμφανή πιξελιάσματα!

----------


## BlueChris

> Kατάλαβα, αλλά εμένα η ανάλυση δε με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο, αρκεί να μην έχει εμφανή πιξελιάσματα!


Όχι μία χαρά είναι μην τρελαθουμε. Εγώ είμαι ψυχακιας με την ποιότητα και μην με μετράτε, το 99% των ανθρώπων δεν έχουν θέμα.

----------


## DVDLover75

> Όχι μία χαρά είναι μην τρελαθουμε. Εγώ είμαι ψυχακιας με την ποιότητα και μην με μετράτε, το 99% των ανθρώπων δεν έχουν θέμα.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Edit: Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα, πιο πάνω έγραψα ότι δεν έπαιζε σε PC το Novago, ενώ ενοούσα το Novaflix... Novago δεν είχα ποτέ...

----------


## akaloith

παιδιααααααααααααααα
-τα ελληνικα καναλια παιζουν μεσω κεραιας ή ειναι streaming?
-κανουν catch up?
-ποια ΔΕΝ κανουν catch up?

----------


## gvard

> παιδιααααααααααααααα
> -τα ελληνικα καναλια παιζουν μεσω κεραιας ή ειναι streaming?
> -κανουν catch up?
> -ποια ΔΕΝ κανουν catch up?


Εγώ δοκίμασα τον Alpha και κάνει catch-up κανονικά (σε εκπομπή 24 ωρών, δεν πήγα πιο πίσω). Η ποιότητα πιο χαμηλή.

----------


## akaloith

οποτε δε χρησιμοποιει κεραια οπως η wind vision
πρεπει να το προγραμματισεις να γραψει κατι ή πας αβερτα ως 7 μερες πριν;

----------


## sakels

Όχι όλα ειναι μέσω stream και catch up 7 μερες

----------


## Chrisk6

Πήρε κάποιος τον δέκτη να μας πει καμία εντύπωση?
Σε συνομιλία με το support μου είπανε πως με τον δέκτη (όχι το δορυφορικό) θα μπορείς να βλέπεις σε όλες τις συσκευές που θα δηλώσεις (smart tv/mobile/tablet/pc) ταυτόχρονα και χωρίς περιορισμούς. 
Η διαχείριση θέασης λέει καταργήθηκε ήδη κ αυτό θα φάνει από το σκ. 
(Ήδη το είδα σήμερα με την ευρωλιγδα). 
Οπότε αν κάποιος θέλει να μπει η εφαρμογή στην τηλεόραση όπως του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να γυρίσει σε δέκτη ΕΟΝ. 
Αν συνεχίσει κάποιος με δορυφορική δεν θα μπορεί να το εγκαταστήσει σε τηλεόραση παράμονο σε κινητά/tablet/pc. 

Αν δεν κάνουν καμία ματσακονια κ βάλουν περιορισμό στη θέαση ο δέκτης δεν είναι κακη λύση. 
Βέβαια να παίζει κ FHD. Οτιδήποτε λιγότερο είναι ξεφτίλα. 
Έχουμε 4Κ τηλεοράσεις πλέον...

----------


## kjohn2006

Καλησπερα φιλε .Τι εννοεις η ποιοτητα πιο χαμηλη?

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ δοκίμασα τον Alpha και κάνει catch-up κανονικά (σε εκπομπή 24 ωρών, δεν πήγα πιο πίσω). Η ποιότητα πιο χαμηλή.


Καλησπερα φιλε μου.Τι εννοεις πιο χαμηλη ποιοτητα .Δεν ειναι FHD?

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπερα φιλε .Τι εννοεις η ποιοτητα πιο χαμηλη?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καλησπερα φιλε μου.Τι εννοεις πιο χαμηλη ποιοτητα .Δεν ειναι FHD?


Γενικά το συγκρίναμε με δορυφορικό ή μπορείς να βάλεις και το netflix στην εξίσωση. Από ότι κατάλαβα όποιος το έχει δει πάει μέχρι 4mbit αλλά οι ποιότητα είναι αποδεκτή χωρίς σπασίματα και pixel οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ioadim

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει περιορισμός ανά πόσες ημέρες μπορούμε να αλλάζουμε συσκευή?
Ισχύει πάλι το "30 ημέρες"?

----------


## Chrisk6

> Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει περιορισμός ανά πόσες ημέρες μπορούμε να αλλάζουμε συσκευή?
> Ισχύει πάλι το "30 ημέρες"?


Ναι το λεει μεσα στο myaccount.

----------


## vazelo

> Ναι το λεει μεσα στο myaccount.


Δεν εχουμε ουτε στο ΕΟΝ δικαιωμα ατελως για παραλληλη χρηση tablet/κινητου πχ ε?

----------


## rexdimos

ναι για το κινητό σιγουρα οχι για smart επικοινώνησα ακομα και τωρα μαζι τους μονο παραθυράκι οτι ανέφερε φίλος παραπάνω

----------


## stefanos1999

τα έχω μπερδέψει με τις μεγάλες οθόνες και τις φορητές συσκευές.
Μεγάλη οθόνη θεωρείται η tv και τα tv box και φορητές όλα τα υπόλοιπα (κινητό,tablet, laptop, PC) ?

----------


## BlueChris

> τα έχω μπερδέψει με τις μεγάλες οθόνες και τις φορητές συσκευές.
> Μεγάλη οθόνη θεωρείται η tv και τα tv box και φορητές όλα τα υπόλοιπα (κινητό,tablet, laptop, PC) ?


Όλα αυτά είναι παπάτζες που κάνουν. Ποιος μπορεί με τέτοια τερτιπια να σταματήσει το casting σας μεγάλη οθόνη?

----------


## Chrisk6

> Όλα αυτά είναι παπάτζες που κάνουν. Ποιος μπορεί με τέτοια τερτιπια να σταματήσει το casting σας μεγάλη οθόνη?


Το cast δεν έχει την εικόνα που θα θέλαμε.

----------


## BlueChris

> Το cast δεν έχει την εικόνα που θα θέλαμε.


Α Σορρυ, δεν έχω κάνει cast από αυτή την εφαρμογή αλλά γενικά προς τη μια tv μου που είχε Chromecast embedded (Sony zd9) η εικόνα ήταν τέλεια.

----------


## Chrisk6

> Α Σορρυ, δεν έχω κάνει cast από αυτή την εφαρμογή αλλά γενικά προς τη μια tv μου που είχε Chromecast embedded (Sony zd9) η εικόνα ήταν τέλεια.


Εγω εχω την XH9505.  Με το cast ειναι απλα αποδεκτο.
Σαν να στριμαρεις απο στο δικτυο στην πιο καλη αναλυση. 
Δεν ειναι επιπεδου εφαρμογης του ΟΤΕ ομως.

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγω εχω την XH9505.  Με το cast ειναι απλα αποδεκτο.
> Σαν να στριμαρεις απο στο δικτυο στην πιο καλη αναλυση. 
> Δεν ειναι επιπεδου εφαρμογης του ΟΤΕ ομως.


Ο ΟΤΕ είναι μακράν καλύτερος σε τέτοια θέματα αλλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει το cast δουλεύει ως εξής, με τη συσκευή σου πχ το κινητό, λες cast στη τάδε τηλεόραση και η τηλεόραση στριμαρει απευθείας από την πηγή και το κινητό απλά είναι τηλεκοντρόλ μετά οπότε δεν χάνεις κάτι.
Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Kostinos

Καλή εικόνα δεν τη λές κι άσχημη , δεν είναι τέλεια αλλά καλή αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι έχει καλή εικόνα με όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερο bitrate στα αρνητικά ότι δέν γεμίζει το κίνητο με notch mi note 10 lite Xiaomi κι φένεται ένα χοντρό μαύρη γραμμή...

----------


## akaloith

ειμαι wind vision και θελω nova eon
θα γινουν ενα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## stefanos1999

τα πακέτα που έβγαλε το eon tv δείχνουν  αυτόνομη πορεία, πχ δεν υπάρχει πλέον πακέτο με σκέτο αθλητικά (sports pack) στη nova. Όλα δείχνουν ότι, ακόμα τουλάχιστον, θα τρέξουν παράλληλα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ειμαι wind vision και θελω nova eon
> θα γινουν ενα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Μάλλον θα πάρει καιρό ακόμα η ενοποίηση WIND και Nova σε 1 εταιρεία. Ακόμα κανείς δεν ξέρει τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν.

----------


## Iris07

*Τα μυστικά της πλατφόρμας EON που λάνσαρε η Nova*

...
_Όλοι οι παλιοί συνδρομητές μπορούν να μπουν στη νέα πλατφόρμα έχοντας διορία 40 ημερών για να το πράξουν, αν το επιθυμούν._
...

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...re-h-nova.html

----------


## miltaros

Εγω επικοινωνησα εχθες μαζι τους και εφαγα πακετο λεγοντας οτι δεν γινεται να βαλω eon tv ουτε υπαρχει καποια αλλη προσφορα και να περιμενω που μου ληγει το συμβολαιο τον μαρτιο μηπως γινει τοτε κατι. Εχω το nova cinema + 50mbps.

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι μου το δινουν αρκει να μη τους φυγω . Σε 12 mbps γραμμή ?   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MrGiga

Η ποιότητα συνεχίζει να είναι SD...HD δεν είναι σε καμία περιπτωση. Επίσης πετάει συχνά server error. Στην εξυπηρέτηση δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Ο καθένας λέει και κάτι διαφορετικό

----------


## Swishh

> Μπήκα στην καινούρια υπηρεσία μέσω browser με τους κωδικούς του novago (ως συνδρομητής full pack δορυφορικού).
> Σαφώς αναβαθμισμένη η εμπειρία σε σχέση με το novago, αλλά συγκριτικά με την cosmoteottv η ποιότητα εικόνας της Nova είναι ένα κλικ κάτω.
> Στις επιλογές ποιότητας έχει τις παρακάτω επιλογές.
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείται έχω επιλέξει το "υψηλή ποιότητα" αλλά φαίνεται το bitrate δεν αρκεί για να δώσει εικόνα κρύσταλλο σαν της cosmote. Της cosmote είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 6Mbps bitrate.
> Πάντως σε σχέση με το παλιό novago είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.


Της cosmote είναι 6mbps. Φαίνεται αν από PC πατήσεις alt+w.

----------


## Archon

Το shortcut πού το βρηκες? Καλο. Εχεις αντιστοιχο για eon? Γιατι το παταω αλλα δεν κανει κατι. Ψαχνω να βρω αν ειναι οντως 4 ή παραπανω αν και απο το xtreme download manager μου βγαζει 5 streams στα *HD*--> 

Γιατι στα *SD* βγαζει 7 streams -->

----------


## Swishh

> Το shortcut πού το βρηκες? Καλο. Εχεις αντιστοιχο για eon? Γιατι το παταω αλλα δεν κανει κατι. Ψαχνω να βρω αν ειναι οντως 4 ή παραπανω αν και απο το xtreme download manager μου βγαζει 5 streams -->


Ένα βράδυ πήγα να κλείσω την σελίδα με ctrl+w και κατά λάθος πάτησα alt+w, Nova δεν έχω άρα δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω

----------


## pankostas

> Το shortcut πού το βρηκες? Καλο. Εχεις αντιστοιχο για eon? Γιατι το παταω αλλα δεν κανει κατι. Ψαχνω να βρω αν ειναι οντως 4 ή παραπανω αν και απο το xtreme download manager μου βγαζει 5 streams στα *HD*--> 
> 
> Γιατι στα *SD* βγαζει 7 streams -->


Σύμφωνα με τις φώτο 7mb/s είναι και όχι 4!

----------


## dimyok

Γιατι λενε οτι δε το δινουν σε dsl ; Δεν εχουν πακετα η σπρώχνουν αλλου ;

----------


## BlueChris

> Σύμφωνα με τις φώτο 7mb/s είναι και όχι 4!


7mb/s είναι 63mbit που αν ισχύει είναι τρελή ποιότητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, εχω μπερδευτει λιγο, δεν παιζει σε οτι γραμμη και να εχουμε πρεπει να εχουμε της nova?

----------


## Iris07

Πάιζει και σε άλλους παρόχους..
αλλά δεν ξέρω σε Inalan ..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πάιζει και σε άλλους παρόχους..
> αλλά δεν ξέρω σε Inalan ..


ο φιλος απο πανω λεει οτι δεν δινουν σε ADSL ομως! πως γινεται αυτο θα σε ρωτανε τι γραμμη εχεις?
και γιατι λενε μερικοι οτι δεν παιζει σε τηλεοραση δεν καταλαβα, εννοουν σε smart? γιατι tv box δινουν.
αν δεν παιζει σε inalan θα το φτιαξουν να παιζει και με cosmote tv καποτε ειχαν θεμα και το εφτιαξαν.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, διάβασα σε διάφορα μέρη ότι δεν σου δίνουν πακέτο με ADSL..
μόνο με VDSL 50 και πάνω..

Θα σε ρωτάνε ή πιθανόν κοιτάνε κάτι..
π.χ λογαριασμό σου..

Το ζήτημα είναι εάν όντως δεν παίζει με ADSL ή απλά δεν δίνουν..

----------


## Nikiforos

α καλα.....δλδ εγω αμα βαλω εδω στο εξοχικο δεν θα μπορω να εχω? ανεκδοτο ειναι....
Φανταζομαι με adsl θα προτεινουν δορυφορικη λυση, δεν πιστευω να την καταργησαν και αυτην ε?
Βασικα την θελω για εναν μοναδικο λογο, για τα καναλια wild nat GEO και Animal planet που δεν τα εχει το cosmote tv μεσω ιντερνετ, το δευτερο δεν υπάρχει καν.

----------


## gvard

> 7mb/s είναι 63mbit που αν ισχύει είναι τρελή ποιότητα.


Είχα την εντύπωση πως είναι 7Mbit (~800KB/s), που είναι η τυπική συμπίεση σε HD στο Netflix.

----------


## Iris07

> Φανταζομαι με adsl θα προτεινουν δορυφορικη λυση, δεν πιστευω να την καταργησαν και αυτην ε?


Βασικά όπως διάβασα θέλουν να καταργήσουν κάποια στιγμή τα δορυφορικά..
Αν και είπανε ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές θα δίνουν..

Και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σκέφτονται για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες Nova όταν λήγει το συμβόλαιο..

Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς είναι αυτή η διορία που είπανε, 40 μέρες..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post7144591

----------


## spiz

> Ναι, διάβασα σε διάφορα μέρη ότι δεν σου δίνουν πακέτο με ADSL..
> μόνο με VDSL 50 και πάνω..
> 
> Θα σε ρωτάνε ή πιθανόν κοιτάνε κάτι..
> π.χ λογαριασμό σου..
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι εάν όντως δεν παίζει με ADSL ή απλά δεν δίνουν..


Εάν ζητήσεις φορητότητα της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής σου, κοιτάνε τη διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή σου βάση του αριθμού / διεύθυνσης. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι μπορεί να μην έχεις NOVA τηλεφωνία και να έχεις άλλο πάροχο. Τους ενδιαφέρει στη περιοχή σου η NOVA να δίνει από 50 και πάνω.

Εάν ζητήσεις το σκέτο πακέτο EON+ (αυτό των 23 Ευρώ) τότε ζητάνε τον αριθμό παροχής του ηλεκτρικού σου ρεύματος. Και πάλι τσεκάρουν την περιοχή σου για τον ίδιο λόγο....  :What..?:

----------


## ds12

> Βασικά όπως διάβασα θέλουν να καταργήσουν κάποια στιγμή τα δορυφορικά..
> Αν και είπανε ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές θα δίνουν..
> 
> Και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σκέφτονται για τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες Nova όταν λήγει το συμβόλαιο..
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς είναι αυτή η διορία που είπανε, 40 μέρες..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post7144591


Μήπως δίνουν διορία 40 ημέρες για να μεταβείς από το NovaGo στην EON;

----------


## Archon

> Σύμφωνα με τις φώτο 7mb/s είναι και όχι 4!


Ειναι printscreen απο μενα, απο ενα προγραμμα που το ειχα βαλει για να κατεβαζω τις ταινιες απο το ertflix (τωρα πια δεν παιζει) και μου βγαζει αυτα τα bitrates. Απλα επειδη ολοι γραφουν οτι ειναι 4 και εμενα μου δειχνει 7. Μπορει το 7 να ειναι "στα χαρτια" γιατι η εικονα ειναι οντως χαλια. Ειναι σαν κακο downscaled 1080 ή κακο upscaled 720. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι και progressive το σημα ή το παιρνουν οπως στα δορυφορικα που ειναι interlaced. Και δεν ξερω αν λογω αυτου, η εικονα φαινεται να κανει σπασιματα και να εχει κολληματα (ενω παιζει ομαλα) αλλα παρουσιαζει ghosting πιθανον γιατι ειναι στα 25fps και οχι 50 που ειναι το ευρωπαϊκο προτυπο (καλα δεν μιλαμε καν για 60).





> 7mb/s είναι 63mbit που αν ισχύει είναι τρελή ποιότητα.


Τα 63 πώς βγαινουν? 7*9 οπου το 9 ειναι τί? Και γιατι γινεται αυτη η μετατροπη? Ειναι 7 Mbps / 8 (bit per byte) = 875kBps

----------


## ThReSh

> 7mb/s είναι 63mbit που αν ισχύει είναι τρελή ποιότητα.


Με μικρό γράμμα το Μb = Μbit, για να είναι Μbyte πρέπει να είναι κεφαλαίο, ΜΒ/s.  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

Ναι δίκιο έχετε με το μικρό γράμμα. Επίσης είναι χ 8 σωστά όχι επί 9 που έκανα.

----------


## YAziDis

Η μέγιστη ανάλυση που δίνει είναι στα 7mbps. Στις ρυθμίσεις έχει στο video encoding ABR και CBR, όπου είναι default το πρώτο, και είναι στο Auto. Εκεί η επόμενη επιλογή είναι στα 4mbps.
Τώρα, αν αλλάξεις encoding σε CBR, τότε σου δίνει επιλογή για 7mbps.

Σε ξένα φόρουμ, νομίζω από Βοσνία μεριά, λένε πως ακόμα και στο Auto του ABR να το αφήσεις, πως αν το σηκώνει η γραμμή σου πηγαίνει και εκεί στα 7mbps. Ομολογώ όταν το άλλαξα και το έβαλα και εγώ εκεί, δεν είδα διαφορά.

----------


## stefanos1999

το σίγουρο για 7mbps είναι cbr;

----------


## spiz

> αν δεν παιζει σε inalan θα το φτιαξουν να παιζει και με cosmote tv καποτε ειχαν θεμα και το εφτιαξαν.


Μια χαρά παίζει και σε Inalan  :One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

> το σίγουρο για 7mbps είναι cbr;


Ναι, όταν μπεις CBR μετά λέει μέγιστο 7mbps.

Πάντως τώρα που έβλεπα αγώνες, είναι η λούτσα με τη βούρτσα η streaming υπηρεσία της Cosmote με το ΕΟΝ. Πραγματικά όταν μεταφέρεται η μπάλα, τα καρέ παίρνουν φωτιά…

----------


## stefanos1999

> Ναι, όταν μπεις CBR μετά λέει μέγιστο 7mbps.  Πάντως τώρα που έβλεπα αγώνες, είναι η λούτσα με τη βούρτσα η streaming υπηρεσία της Cosmote με το ΕΟΝ. Πραγματικά όταν μεταφέρεται η μπάλα, τα καρέ παίρνουν φωτιά…


 το cbr ομως ειναι χειροτερο απ το αλλο, abr

----------


## BlueChris

> το cbr ομως ειναι χειροτερο απ το αλλο, abr


Τo variable δοκιμάστε, πρέπει να είναι πιο καλό λογικά.

----------


## Kostinos

> Τo variable δοκιμάστε, πρέπει να είναι πιο καλό λογικά.


!!!
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5960890

----------


## stefanos1999

> Τo variable δοκιμάστε, πρέπει να είναι πιο καλό λογικά.


δεν βλεπω να έχει ή κατι χάνω

----------


## YAziDis

> το cbr ομως ειναι χειροτερο απ το αλλο, abr


Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω από encoding και πιο είναι καλύτερο απ το άλλο. Εγώ απλά το άφησα στο CBR λόγω του ότι είδα πως έδινε επιλογή για 7mbps, και στην αρχή έλεγα μπας και δούμε καλύτερη εικόνα σε σχέση με το ABR που έγραφε AUTO και η αμέσως επόμενη αλλαγή να είναι 4mbps. Αν ισχύει βέβαια αυτό που διάβασα με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτησή για το eon tv (από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια στα Βαλκάνια) στο ABR Auto λένε πως γυρίζει στα 7mbps

- - - Updated - - -




> Τo variable δοκιμάστε, πρέπει να είναι πιο καλό λογικά.


Μόνο ABR και CBR δίνει ως επιλογες

----------


## sdikr

Επειδή είχα γράψει πιο πίσω για την nettvplus  Που έχει την συνδρομή στα 16,90  τον μήνα χωρίς συμβόλαιο

Τουλάχιστον στο trial δεν εχει όλα τα κανάλια,  έχει πχ nova sports prime, nova sports 2  το open  ενα με παιδικά και κάποια ξένα κανάλια,  δεν έχει τα υπόλοιπα nova sports, Ούτε nova cinema, national κλπ.

----------


## Kerato

> Μόνο ABR και CBR δίνει ως επιλογες


Αυτές τις επιλογές στις δίνει μέσω smarttv? Γιατί σε PC μέσω chrome δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τέτοιες επιλογές.
Μόνο επιλογή bitrate (αυτόματα, 4Mbps και τα υπόλοιπα πιο χαμηλά).

----------


## BlueChris

> Μόνο ABR και CBR δίνει ως επιλογες


Λογικά το ABR και VBR είναι καλύτερο από το CBR και πιο καλό για το δίκτυο αλλά τι κάνει η vodafone δεν ξέρω.
Κάποιος με 100αρα και σοβαρό router με live traffic θα μας λύσει την απορία, αν και δύσκολα γιατί τα variable σε μια απλή σκηνή θα δείχνουν λιγότερο traffic. Πρέπει να γίνει η δοκιμή σε σκηνή με πολύ κίνηση όπως μια μάχη σε ταινία ή κάποιο γρήγορο σπορ.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_bitrate

----------


## YAziDis

> Αυτές τις επιλογές στις δίνει μέσω smarttv? Γιατί σε PC μέσω chrome δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τέτοιες επιλογές.
> Μόνο επιλογή bitrate (αυτόματα, 4Mbps και τα υπόλοιπα πιο χαμηλά).


Σε mi box, όποτε μιλάω για το app σε android tv

----------


## zaras27

Μπαχαλο μου φαίνεται 

Ο πατέρας μου εχει Nova με 3play και εγω βλέπω στο διπλανό σπίτι μέσω Go .
Βαζω ΕΟΝ στο στικακι Xiaomi και μου εμφανίζει έναν κωδικό να καταχωρίσω σε ένα secure κατι που μπαινω και δεν κανει τιποτα .
Το βαζω στο υπολογιστή και από κει μόνο μέσω cast βλέπω ...

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αυτές τις επιλογές στις δίνει μέσω smarttv? Γιατί σε PC μέσω chrome δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τέτοιες επιλογές.
> Μόνο επιλογή bitrate (αυτόματα, 4Mbps και τα υπόλοιπα πιο χαμηλά).


το 7mbps ισχύει για μεγάλη οθόνη (android tv), για μικρή (που θεωρούνται τα PC, laptop, tablet και κινητό) έως 4mbps.
Αυτό έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπερα, με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να παω απο cosmote tv (εχω το βασικο πακετο με δωρο μερικους μηνες τα cinema).
Βασικα θελω τα καναλια animal planet και nat geo wild. Για κανεναν αλλον λογο, σιγουρα της Cote ειναι κλασεις ανωτερες οι υπηρεσιες οπως φαινεται.
Και το ζητουμενο ειναι να παιζει και σε adsl, γιατι αν βαλω εδω που εχω ιναλαν στο εξοχικο με adsl τι? εκει δεν θα μπορω να δω δλδ?
Εχω καποιες αποριες μαλλον πρεπει να τους ρωτησω για να καταλαβω τι παιζει.

----------


## kostaspav

> Όμορφο το σήμα. Ενδιαφέρον οι προσφορές.


" Ενδιαφέρον οι προσφορές " Μάθε πρώτα Ελληνικά και μετά να σχολιάζεις.

----------


## BlueChris

> " Ενδιαφέρον οι προσφορές " Μάθε πρώτα Ελληνικά και μετά να σχολιάζεις.


Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ καλά Ελληνικά.. τι λάθος έκανε για να μάθω και εγώ.

----------


## ThReSh

Λογικά οι προσφορές είναι ενδιαφέρουσες.  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

> Λογικά οι προσφορές είναι ενδιαφέρουσες.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

ποιο ενδιαφερον ειναι τα σχολια που διαβαζω στην εφαρμογη του android app....για γελια ή κλαματα?

- - - Updated - - -

Λεει δωρεαν ενα μηνα, μπορω να βαλω να το δοκιμασω δλδ και αν δεν μου κανει πχ αν εχει προβληματα οπως διαβαζω να διακοψω ΧΩΡΙΣ καμια χρεωση ή δεσμευση ?

----------


## stefanos1999

πάντως μεγάλη αβάντα έκανε στη wind (λογικό) που δεν έβγαλε σκέτο sports pack (όπως είχε έως τώρα), πολλοί που θα θέλουν μόνο αθλητικά θα πηγαίνουν πλέον προς τα κει.

----------


## jkoukos

> Λεει δωρεαν ενα μηνα, μπορω να βαλω να το δοκιμασω δλδ και αν δεν μου κανει πχ αν εχει προβληματα οπως διαβαζω να διακοψω ΧΩΡΙΣ καμια χρεωση ή δεσμευση ?


Σου απάντησα στην ίδια ερώτηση που έκανες στο άλλο θέμα. Δεν δίνει δωρεάν ένα μήνα για δοκιμή, αλλά αν γίνεις συνδρομητής δεν πληρώνεις το πάγιο ενός μήνα, όπως κατά καιρούς κάνουν κάποιες εταιρείες διαφόρων υπηρεσιών για να πιάσουν νέους πελάτες. Μάλιστα το αναφέρει ("_Ο δωρεάν μήνας αφορά το πάγιο του 1ου μήνα της βασικής υπηρεσίας_") .

----------


## Zus

> " Ενδιαφέρον οι προσφορές " Μάθε πρώτα Ελληνικά και μετά να σχολιάζεις.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## spiz

> πάντως μεγάλη αβάντα έκανε στη wind (λογικό) που δεν έβγαλε σκέτο sports pack (όπως είχε έως τώρα), πολλοί που θα θέλουν μόνο αθλητικά θα πηγαίνουν πλέον προς τα κει.


Σε λίγο καιρό από τα καταστήματα της WIND θα διαθέτουν μόνο τα πακέτα της NOVA και το αντίστροφο. Όλα αυτά μέχρι να εγκριθεί και ολοκληρωθεί η συγχώνευση. Τότε θα διατίθενται μόνο τα πακέτα της Nova.

----------


## YAziDis

Εντωμεταξύ υπάρχει πουθενά στη σελίδα τους τιμοκατάλογος ή να δίνουν και τα δορυφορικά πακέτα; Γιατί μόνο το EON βλέπω πλέον, όπου αν συνεχίσουν με αυτή την κατάσταση της εικόνας, για εμένα είναι πολύ πισωγύρισμα..

----------


## BlueChris

> Εντωμεταξύ υπάρχει πουθενά στη σελίδα τους τιμοκατάλογος ή να δίνουν και τα δορυφορικά πακέτα; Γιατί μόνο το EON βλέπω πλέον, όπου αν συνεχίσουν με αυτή την κατάσταση της εικόνας, για εμένα είναι πολύ πισωγύρισμα..


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω εγώ πάνε να φουνταρουν το δορυφορικό γιατί κοστίζει.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Σε λίγο καιρό από τα καταστήματα της WIND θα διαθέτουν μόνο τα πακέτα της NOVA και το αντίστροφο. Όλα αυτά μέχρι να εγκριθεί και ολοκληρωθεί η συγχώνευση. Τότε θα διατίθενται μόνο τα πακέτα της Nova.


εως την εγκριση  4play πακετα (σταθερη/ιντερνετ/tv/κινητή) θα διαθετει η nova? διοτι η wind ήδη εχει καποια (με το απλο χωρις αθλητικα wind vision ομως)

----------


## spiz

> εως την εγκριση  4play πακετα (σταθερη/ιντερνετ/tv/κινητή) θα διαθετει η nova? διοτι η wind ήδη εχει καποια (με το απλο χωρις αθλητικα wind vision ομως)


Αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω ειπώθηκε σε κατάστημα NOVA. Αυτοί θα διαθέτουν πακέτα κινητής της Wind. Και η Wind πακέτα EON. Προφανώς το Vision θα πάει για κατάργηση. Αυτό κατάλαβα. Μένει να το δούμε...

----------


## c3250

Εχω το Triple Play+ Full, Ξερει κανεις αν παρουμε το ΕΟΝ μπορουμε να δουμε εκτος Ελλαδας? Ρωταω Γιατι O Γιος μου Μενει Αγγλια ?

----------


## spyridop

> Εχω το Triple Play+ Full, Ξερει κανεις αν παρουμε το ΕΟΝ μπορουμε να δουμε εκτος Ελλαδας? Ρωταω Γιατι O Γιος μου Μενει Αγγλια ?


Στην Αγγλία πλέον όχι, γιατί δεν ανήκει στην Ε.Ε.

----------


## c3250

> Στην Αγγλία πλέον όχι, γιατί δεν ανήκει στην Ε.Ε.


 Δηλαδη Μονο στην Ε.Ε Μπορει? Αν βαλουμε VPN ?Γινετε?

----------


## BlueChris

> Δηλαδη Μονο στην Ε.Ε Μπορει? Αν βαλουμε VPN ?Γινετε?


Κανονικά πρέπει. Εγώ βλέπω Netflix αμερικανικό έτσι από το 14.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω ειπώθηκε σε κατάστημα NOVA. Αυτοί θα διαθέτουν πακέτα κινητής της Wind. Και η Wind πακέτα EON. Προφανώς το Vision θα πάει για κατάργηση. Αυτό κατάλαβα. Μένει να το δούμε...


πριν την έγκριση μου φαίνεται πάντως περίεργο να πωλουν τα novashop συνδέσεις κινητής με το λογότυπο πχ wind. Εκτός κι αν κάνουν κάνα μασκαρεμα.

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλησπερα, με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να παω απο cosmote tv (εχω το βασικο πακετο με δωρο μερικους μηνες τα cinema).
> Βασικα θελω τα καναλια animal planet και nat geo wild. Για κανεναν αλλον λογο, σιγουρα της Cote ειναι κλασεις ανωτερες οι υπηρεσιες οπως φαινεται.
> Και το ζητουμενο ειναι να παιζει και σε adsl, γιατι αν βαλω εδω που εχω ιναλαν στο εξοχικο με adsl τι? εκει δεν θα μπορω να δω δλδ?
> Εχω καποιες αποριες μαλλον πρεπει να τους ρωτησω για να καταλαβω τι παιζει.


Είχε για το εξωχικο τζάμπα μέσω δορυφόρου αλλά από τι βλέπω το κόψανε το δορυφορικό...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εντωμεταξύ υπάρχει πουθενά στη σελίδα τους τιμοκατάλογος ή να δίνουν και τα δορυφορικά πακέτα; Γιατί μόνο το EON βλέπω πλέον, όπου αν συνεχίσουν με αυτή την κατάσταση της εικόνας, για εμένα είναι πολύ πισωγύρισμα..


καλημερα, λενε μονο για μερικες περιπτωσεις μαλλον οταν δεν υπαρχει καλο ιντερνετ θα το δινουν.
Τωρα πως θα το κρινουν αυτο αν ο πελατης ζητησει δορυφορικη δεν ξερω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είχε για το εξωχικο τζάμπα μέσω δορυφόρου αλλά από τι βλέπω το κόψανε το δορυφορικό...


Οπως απαντησα στον φιλο απο πανω, καλημερα!

----------


## YAziDis

Οι τιμές όμως άραγε θα είναι ίδιες με το eon ή θα έχουν διαφορετικό τιμοκατάλογο;

----------


## reapip

> Οι τιμές όμως άραγε θα είναι ίδιες με το eon ή θα έχουν διαφορετικό τιμοκατάλογο;


Οι τιμες αλλαζουν μονο αναμεσα στα adsl πακετα και τα 50/100 mbps.
Εαν δεν υπασρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιντερνετ σε 50αρ η 100αρι δινετε δορυφορικη υπηρεσια, αλλα στην ιδια τιμη με το ιντερνετικο tv

----------


## Nikiforos

> Οι τιμες αλλαζουν μονο αναμεσα στα adsl πακετα και τα 50/100 mbps.
> Εαν δεν υπασρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιντερνετ σε 50αρ η 100αρι δινετε δορυφορικη υπηρεσια, αλλα στην ιδια τιμη με το ιντερνετικο tv


και αν εγω το παρω εδω που εχω inalan ftth 200/200 τι γινεται που στο εξοχικο εχω adsl? δεν θα παιζει? θα κανει διακοπες ? τι θα γινει?

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν καταλαβαινω τι περιορισμοι ειναι αυτοι, με Cote TV δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα.

----------


## spiz

> και αν εγω το παρω εδω που εχω inalan ftth 200/200 τι γινεται που στο εξοχικο εχω adsl? δεν θα παιζει? θα κανει διακοπες ? τι θα γινει?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Μια χαρά θα παίζει και σε ADSL εάν πιάνεις από 12 και πάνω, άστους να λένε! Και δεν χρειάζεται και να τους το αναφέρεις.

Όσο για την περιοχή που είσαι τώρα, τους ενδιαφέρει εάν οι ίδιοι παρέχουν στη περιοχή σου VDSL. Άσχετα εάν είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο. Κουλό μεν, πραγματικότητα γι αυτούς δε...

----------


## BlueChris

> Μια χαρά θα παίζει και σε ADSL εάν πιάνεις από 12 και πάνω, άστους να λένε! Και δεν χρειάζεται και να τους το αναφέρεις.
> 
> Όσο για την περιοχή που είσαι τώρα, τους ενδιαφέρει εάν οι ίδιοι παρέχουν στη περιοχή σου VDSL. Άσχετα εάν είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο. Κουλό μεν, πραγματικότητα γι αυτούς δε...


Εγώ το θεωρώ καλό αυτό που λένε. Για να δώσεις μια καλή υπηρεσία αντίστοιχη του δορυφορικού σε ποιότητα, χρειάζεσαι Bandwidth και θέλω να πιστεύω πως για αυτό το κάνουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εγώ το θεωρώ καλό αυτό που λένε. Για να δώσεις μια καλή υπηρεσία αντίστοιχη του δορυφορικού σε ποιότητα, χρειάζεσαι Bandwidth και θέλω να πιστεύω πως για αυτό το κάνουν.


με την cosmote tv δεν βλεπω κανενα προβλημα παντως με 13-14mbps adsl, δλδ στο youtube πως παιζουν τα 1080p videos?

----------


## BlueChris

> με την cosmote tv δεν βλεπω κανενα προβλημα παντως με 13-14mbps adsl, δλδ στο youtube πως παιζουν τα 1080p videos?


Το YouTube όπως και το Netflix είναι οι κορυφαίοι σε δυναμική συμπίεση. Φαντάσου πως βγάζουν HDR ακόμα και σε 1080p με 8 mbit. 
Για μένα εφόσον είσαι με τόσα mbit μια χαρά είσαι φτάνει στο σπίτι μην λιώνει άλλος το ίντερνετ ταυτόχρονα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που είπα για variable bit rate ευθύς εξαρχης γιατί αν ξαφνικά ο αδελφός/η, γυναίκα, παιδί, ανοίξουν YouTube ή οποιοδήποτε βαρβατο download με CBR θα πέσει διακοπή μέχρι να μαζέψει πάλι buffer ενώ με το ABR θα πιξελιασει για λίγη ώρα μόνο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το YouTube όπως και το Netflix είναι οι κορυφαίοι σε δυναμική συμπίεση. Φαντάσου πως βγάζουν HDR ακόμα και σε 1080p με 8 mbit. 
> Για μένα εφόσον είσαι με τόσα mbit μια χαρά είσαι φτάνει στο σπίτι μην λιώνει άλλος το ίντερνετ ταυτόχρονα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που είπα για variable bit rate ευθύς εξαρχης γιατί αν ξαφνικά ο αδελφός/η, γυναίκα, παιδί, ανοίξουν YouTube ή οποιοδήποτε βαρβατο download με CBR θα πέσει διακοπή μέχρι να μαζέψει πάλι buffer ενώ με το ABR θα πιξελιασει για λίγη ώρα μόνο.


ναι ξεχασα να το πω οντως δεν υπαρχει αλλη χρηση οποτε εχω ολο το bandwith.

----------


## stefanos1999

αν στον browser καθαριστούν τα cookies θα το δει/μετρήσει μετά ως νέα συσκευή;
( στις φορητές διαγραφή συσκευης επιτρέπεται ανά 30μερες)

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα το φτιάχνουνε αυτό ?

https://eon.tv/login

Η εγγραφή για Nova EON δεν ανοίγει κάτι..
Στα άλλα δίκτυα ανοίγει..

----------


## spiz

> Τώρα το φτιάχνουνε αυτό ?
> 
> https://eon.tv/login
> 
> Η εγγραφή για Nova EON δεν ανοίγει κάτι..
> Στα άλλα δίκτυα ανοίγει..


Έτσι είναι από τη στιγμή που εμφανίστηκε η NOVA στους Παρόχους Υπηρεσιών.

----------


## gvard

> Τώρα το φτιάχνουνε αυτό ?
> 
> https://eon.tv/login
> 
> Η εγγραφή για Nova EON δεν ανοίγει κάτι..
> Στα άλλα δίκτυα ανοίγει..


Καλά δεν ανοίγει, απλά σε πηγαίνει στη σελίδα του κάθε παρόχου.

----------


## Rage

> Καλά δεν ανοίγει, απλά σε πηγαίνει στη σελίδα του κάθε παρόχου.


Μια χαρα ανοιγει επιλεγεις προφιλ και παρακολουθεις.

https://eon.tv/profiles/whos-watching

----------


## gvard

> Μια χαρα ανοιγει επιλεγεις προφιλ και παρακολουθεις.
> 
> https://eon.tv/profiles/whos-watching


Άλλο λες εσύ και άλλο εγώ, απαντούσα στον χρήστη σχετικά με την *εγγραφή* και όχι την είσοδο  :Smile:

----------


## Rage

> Άλλο λες εσύ και άλλο εγώ, απαντούσα στον χρήστη σχετικά με την *εγγραφή* και όχι την είσοδο


 :One thumb up:

----------


## anti

Από ό,τι μου είπαν στο κατάστημα Nova, το On Demand θα κοπεί από τους δορυφορικούς δέκτες σύντομα.
Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο που δεν έχει λήξει, μπορείς να αλλάξεις σε πρόγραμμα ΕΟΝ με κόστος μετάβασης 50 ευρώ και δέσμευση 24 μήνες. Το ΕΟΝ box το χρεώνουν 50 ευρώ αλλά αν δεν το θέλεις δεν το παίρνεις. Αν το συμβόλαιο έχει λήξει, γλιτώνεις το τέλος μετάβασης.
Επίσης, έπαιζε Nova Cinema μέσω EON box σε μια μεγάλη τηλεόραση και η ποιότητα ήταν κακή, χειρότερη από On Demand μου φάνηκε.
Αν κάνεις cast από το app η ποιότητα θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερη λογικά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Από ό,τι μου είπαν στο κατάστημα Nova, το On Demand θα κοπεί από τους δορυφορικούς δέκτες σύντομα.
> Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο που δεν έχει λήξει, μπορείς να αλλάξεις σε πρόγραμμα ΕΟΝ με κόστος μετάβασης 50 ευρώ και δέσμευση 24 μήνες. Το ΕΟΝ box το χρεώνουν 50 ευρώ αλλά αν δεν το θέλεις δεν το παίρνεις. Αν το συμβόλαιο έχει λήξει, γλιτώνεις το τέλος μετάβασης.
> Επίσης, έπαιζε Nova Cinema μέσω EON box σε μια μεγάλη τηλεόραση και η ποιότητα ήταν κακή, χειρότερη από On Demand μου φάνηκε.
> Αν κάνεις cast από το app η ποιότητα θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερη λογικά.


Μα τι πράγματα είναι αυτά? Τόσο πολύ έχουν φουνταρει που κόβουν τα μοναδικά σοβαρά τους που τους έχουν μείνει? Δηλαδή που το πάνε? Από το 6 transponder που έχουν στο hotbird, τι κερδίζουν κόβοντας το ondemand? 2? Τραγικό και κρίμα γιατί με τα EON είπαμε αποδεκτή η ποιότητα αλλά καμία σχέση με το δορυφορικό.
Αρα όπως προείπα πάνε λογικά σε βάθος χρόνου σε κόψιμο τελείως του δορυφορικού.

----------


## sakels

Καλά τώρα βάθος χρόνου θα λέγα τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια ακόμα.

----------


## stefanos1999

εχουν εκπτωση τα νεα 3play πακέτα  αν επιλεγει τρόπος εξόφλησης  πάγια εντολή μέσω τρ.λογσμού?

----------


## spiz

> εχουν εκπτωση τα νεα 3play πακέτα  αν επιλεγει τρόπος εξόφλησης  πάγια εντολή μέσω τρ.λογσμού?


Νομίζω πως έχουν έκπτωση 4%

----------


## stefanos1999

αν ισχύει είναι καλό αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, στο μεν κατάστημα μου είπαν όχι (ίσχυε παλιά και έχει καταργηθει) στο δε chat μια μου είπε για 3% άλλος μια μέρα νωρίτερα ότι δεν υπάρχει έκπτωση...

----------


## spiz

> αν ισχύει είναι καλό αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, στο μεν κατάστημα μου είπαν όχι (ίσχυε παλιά και έχει καταργηθει) στο δε chat μια μου είπε για 3% άλλος μια μέρα νωρίτερα ότι δεν υπάρχει έκπτωση...


Καλά εκεί στο chat άλλες 2-3 φορές αν δοκιμάσεις να ρωτήσεις, μπορεί να ακούσεις και άλλες τόσες εκδοχές!  :ROFL:  Κι αυτό το 4% στο chat ειπώθηκε. Γι αυτό είπα... νομίζω.

----------


## anti

Η έκπτωση (δώρο ο 12ος λογαριασμός) καταργήθηκε πρόσφατα, μετά την εξαγορά από τη UG.

----------


## satzapper

> Από ό,τι μου είπαν στο κατάστημα Nova, το On Demand θα κοπεί από τους δορυφορικούς δέκτες σύντομα.
> Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο που δεν έχει λήξει, μπορείς να αλλάξεις σε πρόγραμμα ΕΟΝ με κόστος μετάβασης 50 ευρώ και δέσμευση 24 μήνες. Το ΕΟΝ box το χρεώνουν 50 ευρώ αλλά αν δεν το θέλεις δεν το παίρνεις. Αν το συμβόλαιο έχει λήξει, γλιτώνεις το τέλος μετάβασης.
> .


Για νέους συνδρομητές ΕΟΝ μέσω δορυφόρου δίνουν έναν νέο δορυφορικό δέκτη χαμηλού κόστους (τύπου Octagon SX88), ο οποίος δεν διαθέτει USB, οπότε και δεν έχει δυνατότητα εγγραφών και Timeshift, δηλαδή είναι "σαραβαλάκι" σε σχέση με τους παλιούς novabox και επίσης δεν διαθέτει πρόσβαση ON Demand (παρόλο που διαθέτει είσοδο για LAN)…

Επίσης όσοι πρώην συνδρομητές δεν έχουν ενεργή συνδρομή Nova με "Novabox PVR 865", είναι δηλαδή μη υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές αυτή τη περίοδο και θέλουν ενεργοποίηση "ΕΟΝ μέσω δορυφόρου", δεν έχουν πλέον την δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήσουν τον παλιό δέκτη "Novabox PVR 865", γιατί αυτή την περίοδο δεν είναι μέσα στο σύστημα του εμπορικού τμήματος της ΕΟΝ!
Και απαιτούν να ενεργοποιηθείς ως νέος συνδρομητής, είτε ως ΕΟΝ μέσω δορυφόρου με τον νέο τους "σαραβαλάκι" δορυφορικό δέκτη (χωρίς εγγραφές και ON Demand), είτε μέσω ΙΡ με το νέο ΕΟΝ Smart Box...
Κάποιοι έχουμε αγοράσει αυτούς τους δέκτες - "Novabox PVR 865" -, 300 ευρώ από την NOVA και έρχεται η νέα εμπορική ονομασία "ΕΟΝ" να τους ακυρώσει, το θέμα χρήζει καταγγελίας στην ΕΕΤΤ, εάν δεν διορθωθεί αυτή η αδικία (αφού ήδη χρησιμοποιούνται οι PVR δέκτες αυτοί, από υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές με ενεργή συνδρομή Nova)…

----------


## spyridop

> Η έκπτωση (δώρο ο 12ος λογαριασμός) καταργήθηκε πρόσφατα, μετά την εξαγορά από τη UG.


Αυτό αφορά πληρωμή με *πάγια εντολή χρέωσης πιστωτικής κάρτας* (13ος μήνας δωρεάν) και καταργήθηκε το καλοκαίρι.
Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, η έκπτωση για εξόφληση μέσω *πάγιας εντολής τραπεζικού λογαριασμού* εξακολουθεί προς το παρόν να ισχύει και είναι *4%* επί του συνολικού μηνιαίου παγίου.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, η έκπτωση για εξόφληση μέσω *πάγιας εντολής τραπεζικού λογαριασμού* εξακολουθεί προς το παρόν να ισχύει και είναι *4%* επί του συνολικού μηνιαίου παγίου.


εισαι σιγουρος οτι το 4% (με πάγια τρ.λοσμού) αφορα και τα νεα προγραμματα και οχι οτι εξακολουθει να ισχυει μόνο για τα παλιά? Διότι εμένα μετα απο πίεση+παραπονα οτι άλλα μου λεει ο ενας άλλα ο άλλος αυτη την απάντηση μου εδωσαν, οτι στα νεα eon προγραμματα δεν εφαρμοζεται εκπτωση με πάγια τραπεζ.λογ/σμού.

----------


## spyridop

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι το 4% (με πάγια τρ.λοσμού) αφορα και τα νεα προγραμματα και οχι οτι εξακολουθει να ισχυει μόνο για τα παλιά? Διότι εμένα μετα απο πίεση+παραπονα οτι άλλα μου λεει ο ενας άλλα ο άλλος αυτη την απάντηση μου εδωσαν, οτι στα νεα eon προγραμματα δεν εφαρμοζεται εκπτωση με πάγια τραπεζ.λογ/σμού.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τα νέα EON πακέτα (τα δικά μου είναι "παλιά" προγράμματα), θα το γνωρίζω σίγουρα τις επόμενες ημέρες και θα ενημερώσω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τα νέα EON πακέτα (τα δικά μου είναι "παλιά" προγράμματα), θα το γνωρίζω σίγουρα τις επόμενες ημέρες και θα ενημερώσω.


Λοιπόν, σε νέα προγράμματα ή σε υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές που μετατρέπουν την υπηρεσία του σε νέα προγράμματα, *ΔΕΝ* ισχύει έκπτωση λόγω πληρωμής με πάγια εντολή τραπεζικού λογαριασμού.

----------


## ds12

Η nova για την συνδρομητική δεν έχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα χωρίς συμβόλαιο; Δηλαδή εννοώ αν θες να πληρώσεις π.χ. για ένα μήνα και μόλις λήξει η συνδρομή να ανανεώσεις όποτε θες εσύ όπως το netflix. Γενικά κάποιος πάροχος το κάνει αυτό;

----------


## spyridop

> Η nova για την συνδρομητική δεν έχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα χωρίς συμβόλαιο;


Όχι, όλα τα προγράμματα είναι με 24μηνη δέσμευση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτο με 24μηνη δεσμευση απλα ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Διαβαζουμε για απειρα προβληματα, αν εχεις προβληματα που δεν λυνονται και θες να διακοψεις τι γινεται δλδ?

----------


## Didimos_GR

Είμαι από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν EON+ και δεν είχα κανένα θέμα.
Η εικόνα είναι αρκετά καλή αλλά ένα κλικ κάτω από το Cosmote tv.

Πολύ γρήγορο μενού και η αλλαγή στα κανάλια !
Στο boxάκι κάνει 0,5 sec για ν´αλλάξει κανάλι , εντυπωσιακά γρήγορο !
Στην εφαρμογή στην smart tv κάνει 1,0 sec !

Για 22,00 ευρώ και κάτι (ο ένας μήνας από τους 24 είναι δωρεάν) που βγαίνει τον μήνα το θεωρώ πολύ καλή επιλογή με όλα αυτά τα κανάλια, nova full pack !

internet έχω 50άρι Cosmote !

----------


## Zus

Προχθές καθίσαμε για έναν καφέ πάντως και το κατάστημα, είχε κάτι 60ρες νομίζω.

Η ποιότητα και στο Nova Prime για την Euroleague και στο Cosmote για το Europa league δεν ήταν καλή.

Ίσως επειδή ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η τηλεόραση τι να πω.

----------


## BlueChris

> Προχθές καθίσαμε για έναν καφέ πάντως και το κατάστημα, είχε κάτι 60ρες νομίζω.
> 
> Η ποιότητα και στο Nova Prime για την Euroleague και στο Cosmote για το Europa league δεν ήταν καλή.
> 
> Ίσως επειδή ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η τηλεόραση τι να πω.


Αν είχε πολλές τηλεοράσεις η καφετέρια παιζει να είχαν σπλιτερ του 1821 αναλογικό όπως βλέπω σε πολλές καφετέριες, οπότε μη κρίνεις σίγουρα την ποιότητα από εκεί.

----------


## YAziDis

> Είμαι από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν EON+ και δεν είχα κανένα θέμα.
> Η εικόνα είναι αρκετά καλή αλλά ένα κλικ κάτω από το Cosmote tv.
> 
> Πολύ γρήγορο μενού και η αλλαγή στα κανάλια !
> Στο boxάκι κάνει 0,5 sec για ν´αλλάξει κανάλι , εντυπωσιακά γρήγορο !
> Στην εφαρμογή στην smart tv κάνει 1,0 sec !
> 
> Για 22,00 ευρώ και κάτι (ο ένας μήνας από τους 24 είναι δωρεάν) που βγαίνει τον μήνα το θεωρώ πολύ καλή επιλογή με όλα αυτά τα κανάλια, nova full pack !
> 
> internet έχω 50άρι Cosmote !


Για την ακαριαία αλλαγή καναλιού επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ που το έχω σε mi box. Μελανό σημείο η ποιότητα, η οποία με ανησυχεί διότι έτσι δουλεύει απ ότι κατάλαβα και στα Βαλκάνια, γιατί να μη ξεχνάμε πως το eon tv προϋπήρχε και απλά ενσωμάτωσαν τη νόβα τώρα. Είναι μεγάλο πισωγύρισμα η εικόνα σε σχέση να τη δορυφορική.

----------


## stefanos1999

απαράδεκτο και το κόλπο με το κλειδωμένο wifi στο box τους.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, επειδη με ενδιαφερει και εμενα για 2 καναλια αν μπορει κανεις να επιβεβαιωσει σιγουρα, λεω για αυτο με τα 10 ευρω τον μηνα ΔΕΝ θελω αθλητικα.
Υπαρχουν κανονικα τα wild nat geo και animal planet?
Παιζει απο browser κανονικα ακομα και σε linux οπως γινεται με το cosmote tv?
παιζει κανονικα απο συσκευες android? κινητο, ταμπλετ και δικο μας tv box?
Ποσες συσκευες δειχνουν ταυτοχρονα? 
Τωρα αυτο αν το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος παιζει με δικτυο κινητης? και adsl γραμμη ?
Εχω cosmote tv τωρα και γινονται ολα τα παραπανω, μεχρι 2 συσκευες μαζι εχω δοκιμασει και παιζουν χωρις εναλλαγες και δηλώσεις.
Απλα λειπουν τα 2 καναλια που αναφερω και γιαυτο σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη γιατι μου τα ζητανε. Αυτα για οσους αναρωτηθουν τον λογο.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελος εχω ενα tv box που εχει root αλλα με επιλογη στο μενου να κλεινει, ενω με nova go επαιζε κανονικα, με cosmote tv οχι, και αναρωτιεμαι αν θα παιζει με EON, αν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο ας πει.
Θα ειναι ενα πλεονεκτημα αν παιζει.

----------


## 8anos

> απαράδεκτο και το κόλπο με το κλειδωμένο wifi στο box τους.


Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με wifi;

----------


## spyridop

> Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με wifi;


Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον όχι, μόνο μέσω της θύρας LAN

----------


## greeneye1976

Ερώτηση... σε 2 σπίτια που στο 1 θα βάλεις ΟΛΟ το πακετο με τα 43 ευρω για να εχεις ολα τα αθλητικα και το οποιο ειναι δορυφορικο... (μετατρεπσεις τη συνδρομη σε ΕΟΝ και κρατας το δορυφορικο λογω νησιου) υποτιθεται οτι τοτε ενεργοποιειται η εφαρμογη να παιζει και σε ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ.
Αν ανοιξω την εφαρμογη απο το 2ο σπιτι (εντελως μακρια, αλλη IP) θα παιζουν οι αγωνες η οχι? δηλαδη η εφαρμογη αναγνωριζει και παιζει ΜΟΝΟ στην ιδια ΙΡ η ολα καλα και με 1 σμπαρο 2 τρυγονια?

----------


## Zus

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί είναι τόσο μεγάλο μπέρδεμα? Αντί να κάνουν τα πράγματα πιο απλά, διαβάζοντας τα παράπονα εδώ μέσα μιλάμε για πολλαπλές παραμέτρους. Όχι wi-fi, όχι το ένα, ότι το άλλο. Γιατί το έχουν κάνει επιστήμη το πράγμα?  :Thinking:

----------


## BlueChris

> Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί είναι τόσο μεγάλο μπέρδεμα? Αντί να κάνουν τα πράγματα πιο απλά, διαβάζοντας τα παράπονα εδώ μέσα μιλάμε για πολλαπλές παραμέτρους. Όχι wi-fi, όχι το ένα, ότι το άλλο. Γιατί το έχουν κάνει επιστήμη το πράγμα?


Γιατί υπάρχει τρελή πειρατεία και  παλεύουν επι ματαίω βέβαια, όπου απλά παιδεύουν τους νόμιμους συνδρομητές.

----------


## dimyok

Το ΟΤΤ της κοτε τβ παντως δεν κανει τετοιες μλκιες στα 8 το βασικο - και να μη το χρησιμοποιω στα παπ μου αστο να υπαρχει  :Razz:

----------


## YAziDis

> Γιατί υπάρχει τρελή πειρατεία και  παλεύουν επι ματαίω βέβαια, όπου απλά παιδεύουν τους νόμιμους συνδρομητές.


Που βοηθάει στην πειρατεία ήθελα να ήξερα το να κλειδώνουν το WiFi..

----------


## chrislamp

Λες και εχουν κατι αξιας για κλεψιμο. Ολα οσα εχω δει ειναι reruns. Και οι ταινιες που βαζουν ειναι 1 χρονου το νεοτερο

----------


## neo76

Καλησπέρα,

να προσθέσω ότι σσο αφορά την νέα web εφαρμογή eon.tv μετά από δοκιμές σε laptop, σε αντίθεση με το παλιό novago, πλέον είναι δυνατή η αποστολή εικόνας και ήχου στην τηλεόραση είτε με απευθείας hdmi καλώδιο, είτε μέσω chromecast.

Το παραπάνω με εξυπηρετεί διότι εχτές έκανα αίτηση μεταφοράς στο eon+ fiber πρόγραμμα(+50euro) κρατώντας τον δορυφορικό δέκτη και στο κατάστημα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να σταματήσει να παίζει το on-demand στον δορυφορικό δέκτη(δεν ήταν σίγουροι όμως).  Ακούγεται ότι η εικόνα μέσω του android box είναι χειρότερη του δορυφορικού, οπότε προτίμησα να κρατήσω τον δορυφορικό δέκτη.

----------


## sdikr

> Που βοηθάει στην πειρατεία ήθελα να ήξερα το να κλειδώνουν το WiFi..


Δεν νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει με πειρατεία, αλλά με το κάνει σπασίματα το έχω στο wifi με μόνο άλλους 1023  στα διπλανά κανάλια, θα έπρεπε να πετάει

----------


## YAziDis

> Δεν νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει με πειρατεία, αλλά με το κάνει σπασίματα το έχω στο wifi με μόνο άλλους 1023  στα διπλανά κανάλια, θα έπρεπε να πετάει


Το γεγονός πως δε θέλουν να γονατίζουν την τηλεφωνική τους υποστήριξη μου προσωπικά μου είναι αδιάφορο. Όπως υπάρχουν οι δεκάδες καταναλωτές που δεν έχουν ιδέα, υπάρχουν άλλοι που έχουμε 5ghz εξοπλισμούς και WiFi 6 router να μας κάνουν τη δουλειά. 
Να βάζουν και καλά προϋποθέσεις όπως το να τους δηλώνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον αριθμό βρόγχος για να βλέπουν αν υπάρχει καλό Ίντερνετ στην περίπτωση που δεν είσαι πελάτης της εταιρίας τους ξέρανε. Το να αφήσουν ανοιχτό το WiFi όμως όχι.

----------


## dimyok

αριθμό βρόγχου ; μου πεταξε μια τη Πεμπτη . Παρασκευη αλλη μου λεει δεν υποστηριζεστε και δε σας το δινουμε σε 24 - δικη τους γραμμη . Χτες αλλη να το δουμε με διερευνηση . Ok καλα θα παει ....

----------


## sdikr

> Το γεγονός πως δε θέλουν να γονατίζουν την τηλεφωνική τους υποστήριξη μου προσωπικά μου είναι αδιάφορο. Όπως υπάρχουν οι δεκάδες καταναλωτές που δεν έχουν ιδέα, υπάρχουν άλλοι που έχουμε 5ghz εξοπλισμούς και WiFi 6 router να μας κάνουν τη δουλειά. 
> Να βάζουν και καλά προϋποθέσεις όπως το να τους δηλώνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον αριθμό βρόγχος για να βλέπουν αν υπάρχει καλό Ίντερνετ στην περίπτωση που δεν είσαι πελάτης της εταιρίας τους ξέρανε. Το να αφήσουν ανοιχτό το WiFi όμως όχι.


Πάντα μου αρέσανε αυτά τα απόλυτα    εσένα σου είναι αδιάφορο,  όπως βλέπεις και σε αυτούς τους είναι αδιάφορο το αν εσύ έχεις wifi6, κοιτάνε τι έχει η πλειοψηφία

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ερώτηση, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος (π.χ. κάποιο παρατηρητήριο??) να συγκρίνουμε τις διαθέσιμες πλατφόρμες για ΜΟΝΟ over the top υπηρεσίες με προτεραιότητα στο αθλητικό περιεχόμενο; 
Hint, θα είχα ήδη βάλει eon+ αλλά και μόνο που βλέπω το fox εκεί με ξενερώνει. Έχω ήδη συνδρομή Netflix.

----------


## YAziDis

> Πάντα μου αρέσανε αυτά τα απόλυτα    εσένα σου είναι αδιάφορο,  όπως βλέπεις και σε αυτούς τους είναι αδιάφορο το αν εσύ έχεις wifi6, κοιτάνε τι έχει η πλειοψηφία


Άρα μου λες πως για οτιδήποτε τεχνολογικό βγαίνει στον κόσμο, πως μπορούνε να μας αφήνουν πίσω τεχνολογικά επειδή δεν υπάρχει η αναμενόμενη διείσδυση εξοπλισμού στην Ελλάδα. Οκ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Ερώτηση, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος (π.χ. κάποιο παρατηρητήριο??) να συγκρίνουμε τις διαθέσιμες πλατφόρμες για ΜΟΝΟ over the top υπηρεσίες με προτεραιότητα στο αθλητικό περιεχόμενο; 
> Hint, θα είχα ήδη βάλει eon+ αλλά και μόνο που βλέπω το fox εκεί με ξενερώνει. Έχω ήδη συνδρομή Netflix.


Το ακριβώς θέλεις να συγκρίνεις; Τα συμβόλαια που έχουν με τα πρωταθλήματα ή κάποιες υπηρεσίες ας πούμε;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Το ακριβώς θέλεις να συγκρίνεις; Τα συμβόλαια που έχουν με τα πρωταθλήματα ή κάποιες υπηρεσίες ας πούμε;


*Το περιεχόμενο* κυρίως, για τον αριθμό των συσκευών δεν πολυκόπτομαι*. Στις τιμές δεν βλέπω σοβαρές διαφορές. 
Επίσης, η 32άρα μου LG με WebOS δεν υποστηρίζει το Cosmote TV App αλλά υποστηρίζει αυτό της eon οπότε αυτός είναι ένας καλός μεν, δευτερεύον παράγοντας δε.

* Από χθες που ασχολήθηκα λίγο με το Sports daily pass (Cosmote) έριξα κάποιες χριστοπαναγίες με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά μπορεί να φταίω κι εγώ γιατί απλά καιγόμουν να δω τον Άρη και έμπλεξα με συσκευές, διακοπές, κόκκινες κλπ  :Razz:  επίσης έχω την εντύπωση πως έκανε κάτι αλλαγές η Cosmote χθες/σήμερα...

----------


## YAziDis

> *Το περιεχόμενο* κυρίως, για τον αριθμό των συσκευών δεν πολυκόπτομαι*. Στις τιμές δεν βλέπω σοβαρές διαφορές. 
> Επίσης, η 32άρα μου LG με WebOS δεν υποστηρίζει το Cosmote TV App αλλά υποστηρίζει αυτό της eon οπότε αυτός είναι ένας καλός μεν, δευτερεύον παράγοντας δε.
> 
> * Από χθες που ασχολήθηκα λίγο με το Cosmote daily pass έριξα κάποιες χριστοπαναγίες με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά μπορεί να φταίω κι εγώ γιατί απλά καιγόμουν να δω τον Άρη και έμπλεξα με συσκευές, διακοπές, κόκκινες κλπ  επίσης έχω την εντύπωση πως έκανε κάτι αλλαγές η Cosmote χθες/σήμερα...


Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο:
Η Cosmote tv έχει ΜΟΝΟ για φέτος το Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα, έχει το Ιταλικο, για φέτος και άλλες 3 σεζόν τα Ευρωπαϊκά (champions league, Europa, conference) και για φέτος της 8 ομάδες της Super League (μεταξύ αυτών ΑΕΚ και Παναθηναϊκού), και έχει και πορτογαλικό και ρωσικό πρωτάθλημα αν δεν απατώμαι.
Από μπάσκετ έχει ισπανικό και ΝΒΑ, μετά έχει φόρμουλα 1 και moto gp, και από Τεννις έχει τα atp
Η νόβα έχει όλα τα μεγάλα πρωταθλήματα (ισπανικό, γερμανικό, γαλλικό) και στην Ελλάδα έχει τις υπόλοιπες ομάδες. Από μπάσκετ έχει euroleague.
Εδώ να σημειώσω πως από του χρόνου θα έχει και τα δικαιώματα του αγγλικού για 6 σεζόν

Τώρα όσον αφορά τις συσκευές.
Στον Οτε μπορείς να βάλεις την εφαρμογή σε 5 συσκευές, αλλά μπορείς να βλέπεις μόνο απο 1. Επίσης είναι λίγο πιο ευέλικτοι, όπου επειδή μετά απο αναβαθμίσεις λογισμικού σε mi box φαινόταν στις συσκευές 2-3 φορές το mi box, και όταν τους τηλεφώνησα επειδή δε με άφηνε να συνδεθώ, μου τις είχαν μηδενίσει.
Στη nova αν αγοράσεις το eon tv απ ότι λένε σου επιτρέπουν εκτός από το eon tv box, να συνδεθείς και σε μια μεγάλη οθόνη όπου μπορείς να βλέπεις σε 1 απ τις 2.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση σου. Αν δε θέλεις να μπλέκεσαι με το webos, η πιο φθηνή λύση και αξιόλογη ειναι να αγοράσεις ένα mi box που έχει κάτω από 50€, και να έχεις οποίο app θέλεις και εκεί.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο:
> Η Cosmote tv έχει ΜΟΝΟ για φέτος το Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα, έχει το Ιταλικο, για φέτος και άλλες 3 σεζόν τα Ευρωπαϊκά (champions league, Europa, conference) και για φέτος της 8 ομάδες της Super League (μεταξύ αυτών ΑΕΚ και Παναθηναϊκού), και έχει και πορτογαλικό και ρωσικό πρωτάθλημα αν δεν απατώμαι.
> Από μπάσκετ έχει ισπανικό και ΝΒΑ, μετά έχει φόρμουλα 1 και moto gp, και από Τεννις έχει τα atp
> Η νόβα έχει όλα τα μεγάλα πρωταθλήματα (ισπανικό, γερμανικό, γαλλικό) και στην Ελλάδα έχει τις υπόλοιπες ομάδες. Από μπάσκετ έχει euroleague.
> Εδώ να σημειώσω πως από του χρόνου θα έχει και τα δικαιώματα του αγγλικού για 6 σεζόν
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τις συσκευές.
> Στον Οτε μπορείς να βάλεις την εφαρμογή σε 5 συσκευές, αλλά μπορείς να βλέπεις μόνο απο 1. Επίσης είναι λίγο πιο ευέλικτοι, όπου επειδή μετά απο αναβαθμίσεις λογισμικού σε mi box φαινόταν στις συσκευές 2-3 φορές το mi box, και όταν τους τηλεφώνησα επειδή δε με άφηνε να συνδεθώ, μου τις είχαν μηδενίσει.
> Στη nova αν αγοράσεις το eon tv απ ότι λένε σου επιτρέπουν εκτός από το eon tv box, να συνδεθείς και σε μια μεγάλη οθόνη όπου μπορείς να βλέπεις σε 1 απ τις 2.
> ...


Να σε κεράσω ένα ποτό ρε!!  :Worthy:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Υποθέτω πως τα παραπάνω αφορούν το Cosmote Sports Pack με 26 ευρώ και το EON+ με 23 ευρώ; Και της Nova με 24μηνη δέσμευση;

----------


## YAziDis

> Να σε κεράσω ένα ποτό ρε!!  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Υποθέτω πως τα παραπάνω αφορούν το Cosmote Sports Pack με 26 ευρώ και το EON+ με 23 ευρώ; Και της Nova με 24μηνη δέσμευση;


Αυτό το link που παραθέτεις της cosmote να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το γνώριζα, ότι βγάλανε δηλαδή μηνιαία πακέτα χωρίς δεσμεύσεις. Προφανώς αυτό θα είναι λογικά χωρίς δέσμευση 24μηνη.
Το πακέτο που λες της Nova είναι με 24μηνη δέσμευση όμως

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αυτό το link που παραθέτεις της cosmote να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το γνώριζα, ότι βγάλανε δηλαδή μηνιαία πακέτα χωρίς δεσμεύσεις. Προφανώς αυτό θα είναι λογικά χωρίς δέσμευση 24μηνη.
> Το πακέτο που λες της Nova είναι με 24μηνη δέσμευση όμως


Ναι, το επιβεβαίωσα μετά, προφανώς ο καθένας προσπαθεί να κερδίσει πελάτες με τον τρόπο του.
Με βλέπω για Nova λόγω Άρη τελικά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

> Ναι, το επιβεβαίωσα μετά, προφανώς ο καθένας προσπαθεί να κερδίσει πελάτες με τον τρόπο του.
> Με βλέπω για Nova λόγω Άρη τελικά.


Απλά να σου υπενθυμίσω αν δεν το πήρες πρέφα, πως η εικόνα του eon tv είναι κατώτερη του δορυφορικού που παρέχουν αυτή τη στιγμή. Γενικά το bitrate που δίνουν είναι στα 7mbps, και γενικά είναι αστείο pay tv να σου δίνει τέτοια ποιότητα.

----------


## Zus

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει και κύπελλο Ελλάδος

----------


## ds12

Έχει η Cosmote πακέτα χωρίς δέσμευση; Καλό αυτό ελπίζω να βγάλει και nova τέτοια πακέτα κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει και κύπελλο Ελλάδος


Ας παμε εμείς τελικό και βάζω και τα πάντα ολα μέσα  :Laughing:

----------


## YAziDis

> Ας παμε εμείς τελικό και βάζω και τα πάντα ολα μέσα


Αν πας τελικό, σε κοβω να τρέχεις στο ΟΑΚΑ και όχι να βάζεις nova  :Razz:

----------


## greeneye1976

""" Στη nova αν αγοράσεις το eon tv απ ότι λένε σου επιτρέπουν εκτός από το eon tv box, να συνδεθείς και σε μια μεγάλη οθόνη όπου μπορείς να βλέπεις σε 1 απ τις 2. """

Να σε ρωτήσω, εννοείς οτι αν βλεπεις κεντρικα απο το box, ταυτοχρονα ΔΕ θα μπορεις να βλεπεις στη μεγαλη οθονη? 
Το ρωταω γιατι με ενδιαφερει απο ενα δευτερο σπιτι (με αλλη ΙΡ προφανως) να βλεπω σε μεγαλη οθονη οτι βλεπει και το Box της ΕΟΝ ταυτοχρονα π.χ ενα καλο αγωνα!
Αν δεν παιζουν ταυτοχρονα παντως εστω στο ιδιο σπιτι μεγαλη μουφα η δουλεια.

----------


## YAziDis

> """ Στη nova αν αγοράσεις το eon tv απ ότι λένε σου επιτρέπουν εκτός από το eon tv box, να συνδεθείς και σε μια μεγάλη οθόνη όπου μπορείς να βλέπεις σε 1 απ τις 2. """
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω, εννοείς οτι αν βλεπεις κεντρικα απο το box, ταυτοχρονα ΔΕ θα μπορεις να βλεπεις στη μεγαλη οθονη? 
> Το ρωταω γιατι με ενδιαφερει απο ενα δευτερο σπιτι (με αλλη ΙΡ προφανως) να βλεπω σε μεγαλη οθονη οτι βλεπει και το Box της ΕΟΝ ταυτοχρονα π.χ ενα καλο αγωνα!
> Αν δεν παιζουν ταυτοχρονα παντως εστω στο ιδιο σπιτι μεγαλη μουφα η δουλεια.


Υποθέτω πως αν αγοράσεις την eon extra συσκευή πως θα μπορείς. Τώρα ας πούμε εγώ με την eon extra βλέπω ταυτόχρονα με τη δορυφορική σύνδεση. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι πολύ φρέσκια η υπηρεσία όπου ο κάθε υπάλληλος λέει κάτι διαφορετικό, και σε μερικούς δουλεύει και σε άλλους όχι.

----------


## 8anos

Πώς χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος το ενσωματωμένο Chromecast ;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αν πας τελικό, σε κοβω να τρέχεις στο ΟΑΚΑ και όχι να βάζεις nova


Αν δεν έχω αλλάξει χώρα μέχρι τότε γιατί ακόμα θα φοβάμαι να μπω σε γήπεδο... :Very angry:

----------


## Dimitris_80

Τελικά το ξεκαθαρίσαμε το θέμα με την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ; Οποιος έχει δορυφορική νοβα, μπορεί να έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ με ΕΟΝ έξτρα; Επίσης μπορεί να το έχει εγκατεστημένο σε πολλές ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ αλλά αρκεί να παίζει μόνο σε μια ταυτόχρονα και όχι παραπάνω; Τι δεσμεύει αυτή τη μια για ένα μήνα; 

Γιατί τα έχουν ολα αυτά στο φλου και δε τα ξεκαθαρίζουν πουθενά;; Για εμας είναι πολύ βασικό να ξέρουμε τι πληρώνουμε και τι μπορούμε να έχουμε. Σήμερα πλέον έχουμε 15 σμαρτ συσκευές , 8 τηλεοράσεις , 3 ανδροιντ μποξ κλπ κλπ. (Τυχαία τα νούμερα τρόπος του λέγειν)

----------


## Archon

> Τελικά το ξεκαθαρίσαμε το θέμα με την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ; Οποιος έχει δορυφορική νοβα, μπορεί να έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ με ΕΟΝ έξτρα; Επίσης μπορεί να το έχει εγκατεστημένο σε πολλές ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ αλλά αρκεί να παίζει μόνο σε μια ταυτόχρονα και όχι παραπάνω; Τι δεσμεύει αυτή τη μια για ένα μήνα; 
> 
> Γιατί τα έχουν ολα αυτά στο φλου και δε τα ξεκαθαρίζουν πουθενά;; Για εμας είναι πολύ βασικό να ξέρουμε τι πληρώνουμε και τι μπορούμε να έχουμε. Σήμερα πλέον έχουμε 15 σμαρτ συσκευές , 8 τηλεοράσεις , 3 ανδροιντ μποξ κλπ κλπ. (Τυχαία τα νούμερα τρόπος του λέγειν)


Μπορει, ετσι το ζητησα εγω και πλεον εχω δορυφορικο με "μεγαλη οθονη" και φυσικα τις φορητες συσκευες.

Με εον εξτρα απο πριν ειμαι, αλλα αυτο θα βγει μαλλον τον επομενο μηνα γιατι ειναι και εξτρα χρεωση. Ακομα δεν εχουν αλλαξει τον λογαριασμο.

Εβαλα την εφαρμογη στην τηλεοραση και δεν μπορουσα να δηλωσω και δευτερη μεγαλη οθονη, οποτε εσβησα την τηλεοραση απο το myaccount και την ενεργοποιησα στο κουτι της cosmote. Δηλωμενη ειναι μονο μια μεγαλη οθονη στο myaccount και τεσσερις φορητες. Στο συνολο παιζουν τρεις συσκευες, το δορυφορικο, μια μεγαλη οθονη και μια φορητη ταυτοχρονα.

Δυστυχως θελει 30 ημερες για να διαγραψεις μια συσκευη αν εχεις ηδη διαγραψει μια αλλη αλλα "ευτυχως" δεν ισχυει στο συνολο γι' αυτο και καταφερα να αλλαξω απο την τηλεοραση στο κουτι.

Πρακτικα με το eon extra εχεις δυο φορητες συσκευες ενω με το απλο, μια. Αλλα παιζουν κανονικα το δορυφορικο και μια αλλη, δευτερη, "μεγαλη οθονη". (οπου μεγαλη οθονη --> τηλεοραση ή android box και οπου φορητη --> κινητο ή/και ταμπλετ με την εφαρμογη, λαπτοπ ή/και σταθερο πισι σε browser αλλα μονο μια καρτελα γιατι αλλιως βγαζει σφαλμα γιατι την πιανει για "δευτερη" και την κοβει. ΤΡΕΛΟ! :Crazy:  Στην cosmote εχω ανοιχτες δυο καρτελες και δεν βγαζει αχνα.

Τεσπα, ελπιζω να σε καλυψα. Αλλιως ξαναρωτα!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, χτες μιλησα μαζι τους και εκανα συμβολαιο τωρα περιμενω να με παρουν για να μου στειλουν το box.
Σχετικα με τις συσκευες μου ειπαν οτι παιζουν μεχρι 3 ταυτοχρονα η μια θα ειναι στο smart box.
Σχετικα με την adsl δεν δινουν αν εκει που το εχεις υπαρχει ADSL, ομως αν το βαλεις αλλου μετα μπορεις απλά δεν εγγυονται οτι θα παιζει αψογα, οπως μου ειπε πιθανως θα κανει διακοπες. Οχι οτι δεν θα παιζει με adsl. Θα δειξει η αυτοψια....
Ελπιζω να παιζει και σε browser απο linux γιατι οταν υπηρχε το novago με το plugin ηταν pain in the ass στα windows, για linux ουτε λογος φυσικα.
Μου λεει οτι παιζει απευθειας και δεν θελει καποιο plugin. Αυτα! αναμενουμε λοιπον! 
Κανονισα αυτο με τα 10 ευρω.

----------


## rexdimos

όποιοι έχουν ακόμα δορυφορικό φουλ πακέτο μπορούν να έχουν και το app για μια μεγάλη οθόνη όπως κάνει ο οτε η όχι ??

----------


## 8anos

Πηρα το πακετο των 10 ευρω.
Η ποιότητα της εικόνας δεν είναι η καλύτερη που έχω δει αλλά ούτε και η χειρότερη και για την 43 ιντσων τηλεοραση ειναι καλή, σε μεγαλύτερη τηλεόραση φαντάζομαι οτι δεν θα αρκουσε.
Το wifi ειναι απενεργοποιημενο οποτε αναγκάστηκα να συνδέσω ενα παλιο ρουτερ να το συνδέσω στο wifi και να δώσω ιντερνετ με το καλωδιο.
Για την χρήση που κάνουμε: παιδικά, voice of greece και καμια ταινία / ντοκιμαντέρ ειναι μια χαρά.
Το μόνο που μου την σπάει ειναι οτι επειδή βλέπουμε με τα μικρα το voice of greece τμηματικά μέσα στην εβδομάδα μου βγαζει μετα απο λιγες μέρες οτι δεν ειναι διαθέσιμο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, το κάνει και σε εσάς;
Μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ενα φλασακι για να γράψουμε ενα πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Τελικά το ξεκαθαρίσαμε το θέμα με την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ; Οποιος έχει δορυφορική νοβα, μπορεί να έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ με ΕΟΝ έξτρα; Επίσης μπορεί να το έχει εγκατεστημένο σε πολλές ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ αλλά αρκεί να παίζει μόνο σε μια ταυτόχρονα και όχι παραπάνω; Τι δεσμεύει αυτή τη μια για ένα μήνα; 
> 
> Γιατί τα έχουν ολα αυτά στο φλου και δε τα ξεκαθαρίζουν πουθενά;; Για εμας είναι πολύ βασικό να ξέρουμε τι πληρώνουμε και τι μπορούμε να έχουμε. Σήμερα πλέον έχουμε 15 σμαρτ συσκευές , 8 τηλεοράσεις , 3 ανδροιντ μποξ κλπ κλπ. (Τυχαία τα νούμερα τρόπος του λέγειν)


Γιατί ο κάθε πάροχος προσπαθεί να πιάσει τον άλλο στον ύπνο και δημιουργούν νέα προϊόντα Κυριακή βράδυ, με τις αναμενόμενες συνέπειες.

----------


## Iris07

*Nova-Wind: Τέλος 2022 τα ενιαία πακέτα τηλεφωνίας-τηλεόρασης*

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...foniasthl.html

----------


## Zus

50 και 100 Gbps λέει. Μας τρολαρουν οι τύποι  :Razz:

----------


## adiS

> 50 και 100 Gbps λέει. Μας τρολαρουν οι τύποι


το κακό είναι ότι δεν το γράφει μια φορά μόνο, οπότε αυτός που το έγραψε μάλλον δεν γνωρίζει την διαφορά...

Εκτός αν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι και δώσουν Gbps  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThReSh

Με τη υποδομή?  :Razz:

----------


## Kostinos

Εδώ λέει ότι κι χάρη  κάνει στους παλιούς συνδρομητές  που τους το δίνει μόνο 50€ τον εξοπλισμό :Razz:  :Laughing:  κι που τούς πάει σε χαμηλότερο κόστος πακέτου..
Δεν φτάνει όπου πλήρωνες 73€τέλη ενεργοποίησης για douple play 21€ για αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε 50mbps.... Μιλάνε κι από πάνω....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> το κακό είναι ότι δεν το γράφει μια φορά μόνο, οπότε αυτός που το έγραψε μάλλον δεν γνωρίζει την διαφορά...
> 
> Εκτός αν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι και δώσουν Gbps


Μάλλον τυπογραφικό (σίγουρα δλδ). 300 Gbps είναι όλο το bandwidth της Nova.  :Razz:

----------


## dimyok

Αεριτζηδες των Gbps ....

----------


## adiS

> Μάλλον τυπογραφικό (σίγουρα δλδ). 300 Gbps είναι όλο το bandwidth της Nova.


ότι είναι λάθος είναι σίγουρο, το ότι το γράφει πολλές φορές και σε διαφορετική πρόταση,παράγραφο είναι το θέμα!  :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

Που να δεις οταν στο λενε τα καθηστερ εμμ τα γενικης χρησης μποτακια στην υποστηριξη οτι θα σε βαλουν 200 GBPS - οταν δεν εχουν ουτε τα σαπια 24 δηλαδη ουτε 10 για το ΕΟΝ  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> το κακό είναι ότι δεν το γράφει μια φορά μόνο, οπότε αυτός που το έγραψε μάλλον δεν γνωρίζει την διαφορά...
> 
> Εκτός αν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι και δώσουν Gbps


Κάτι ξέρουν αυτοί και δεν μας το λένε. Τέλος η μάχη για την τελευταία θέση με αντίπαλο την αλβανία. Ερχόμαcτε   :ROFL:

----------


## YAziDis

> Που να δεις οταν στο λενε τα καθηστερ εμμ τα γενικης χρησης μποτακια στην υποστηριξη οτι θα σε βαλουν 200 GBPS - οταν δεν εχουν ουτε τα σαπια 24 δηλαδη ουτε 10 για το ΕΟΝ


Εδώ πριν από 3 ώρες μιλούσα με την εξυπηρέτηση γιατί πηραν τηλέφωνο για να ακυρώσω την φορητότητα στη wind, και στο καλουδι που έπεσα να μη μου προχωράει τη φορητότητα για να τα βρούμε. Τι μου έλεγε πως η συγχώνευση των εταιριών αφορά μόνο την κινητή, τι μου έλεγε πως δε θα πληρώσεις πέναλτι στη wind αφού δεν έχει γίνει φορητότητα ακόμη, τι μου έλεγε ότι δεν παίζει ρολο η διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και η χωρητικότητα του δικτύου Μ και πως το μόνο που νας νοιάζει είναι τι ταχύτητα θα πιάνεις στο σπίτι… Πρωί πρωί μου τσίτωσαν τα νεύρα.

----------


## adiS

> Εδώ πριν από 3 ώρες μιλούσα με την εξυπηρέτηση γιατί πηραν τηλέφωνο για να ακυρώσω την φορητότητα στη wind, και στο καλουδι που έπεσα να μη μου προχωράει τη φορητότητα για να τα βρούμε. Τι μου έλεγε πως η συγχώνευση των εταιριών αφορά μόνο την κινητή, τι μου έλεγε πως δε θα πληρώσεις πέναλτι στη wind αφού δεν έχει γίνει φορητότητα ακόμη, τι μου έλεγε ότι δεν παίζει ρολο η διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και η χωρητικότητα του δικτύου Μ και πως το μόνο που νας νοιάζει είναι τι ταχύτητα θα πιάνεις στο σπίτι… Πρωί πρωί μου τσίτωσαν τα νεύρα.


έπρεπε να τους πεις είναι πολλά τα Gbps που δίνεται και τα δεν θέλω!

Που να βρίσκεις τώρα switch που να σηκώνουν 50Gbps και 100Gbps!

----------


## STILO

Που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος την διαθεσιμότητα τους ; Έψαξα αλλά δεν την βρήκα.

----------


## spiz

> Που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος την διαθεσιμότητα τους ; Έψαξα αλλά δεν την βρήκα.


Την έχουν αφαιρέσει αυτή τη δυνατότητα από το site τους! Μόνο τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## Iris07

> καλημερα, χτες μιλησα μαζι τους και εκανα συμβολαιο τωρα περιμενω να με παρουν για να μου στειλουν το box.
> Σχετικα με τις συσκευες μου ειπαν οτι παιζουν μεχρι 3 ταυτοχρονα η μια θα ειναι στο smart box.
> Σχετικα με την adsl δεν δινουν αν εκει που το εχεις υπαρχει ADSL, ομως αν το βαλεις αλλου μετα μπορεις απλά δεν εγγυονται οτι θα παιζει αψογα, οπως μου ειπε πιθανως θα κανει διακοπες. Οχι οτι δεν θα παιζει με adsl. Θα δειξει η αυτοψια....
> Ελπιζω να παιζει και σε browser απο linux γιατι οταν υπηρχε το novago με το plugin ηταν pain in the ass στα windows, για linux ουτε λογος φυσικα.
> Μου λεει οτι παιζει απευθειας και δεν θελει καποιο plugin. Αυτα! αναμενουμε λοιπον! 
> Κανονισα αυτο με τα 10 ευρω.


Εάν το δοκιμάσει κάποιος πάνω σε ADSL γραμμή ας μας πει πως δουλεύει..

----------


## akaloith

η nova ακομα δινει 2.4ghz ρουτερ?
ποιο δινει?
τι κανεις για να εχεις και 5ghz?
τραγικο σε 50+ γραμμη να δινουν τετοιο ρουτερ

----------


## spyridop

> η nova ακομα δινει 2.4ghz ρουτερ?
> ποιο δινει?
> τι κανεις για να εχεις και 5ghz?
> τραγικο σε 50+ γραμμη να δινουν τετοιο ρουτερ


Αυτή τη στιγμή τα διαθέσιμα router είναι τα ZTE H288A & Huawei DV8245, και τα 2 dual band 2.4GHz & 5GHz

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> η nova ακομα δινει 2.4ghz ρουτερ?
> ποιο δινει?
> τι κανεις για να εχεις και 5ghz?
> τραγικο σε 50+ γραμμη να δινουν τετοιο ρουτερ


Το 802.11n πιανει και 300+ mbps και δουλεύει στα 2.4.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εάν το δοκιμάσει κάποιος πάνω σε ADSL γραμμή ας μας πει πως δουλεύει..


καλημερα, θα το κανω μολις μου βαλουν, αλλα στις 9/11 με πηραν τηλ μου εστειλαν email απαντησα εστειλα οτι ηθελαν, υπογραψα το συμβολαιο και απο τοτε σιγη ισχυος! εστειλα χτες email αν τα ελαβαν.

- - - Updated - - -




> η nova ακομα δινει 2.4ghz ρουτερ?
> ποιο δινει?
> τι κανεις για να εχεις και 5ghz?
> τραγικο σε 50+ γραμμη να δινουν τετοιο ρουτερ


Καλημερα, δυστυχως με με ιναλαν δεν δινουν 5ghz, στα 2,4 οτι και να εχει με τις παρεμβολες κτλ ειναι απλα τραγικες οι ταχυτητες!!!
Εγω πηρα ενα με 5ghz ac και πιανω και ασυρματα τις ιδιες ταχυτητες (μιλαω για 240/240 ιναλαν ffth). Στα 2,4 N ουτε 80....

Υποθετω οτι απο φοβο μην εχουμε προβληματα εχουν κλειδωμενο το wifi στο smart box και σου λενε με καλωδιο!!!
για τις αλλες συσκευες wifi τον κινεζο προφανως?

----------


## jkoukos

> Το 802.11n πιανει και 300+ mbps και δουλεύει στα 2.4.


Σιγά να μην τα πιάνει! Η ταχύτητα αυτή είναι η *ονομαστική* για το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με μια αντίστοιχη κινητή συσκευή. 
Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πόσο όγκο δεδομένων στην ίδια μονάδα του χρόνου μπορεί να μεταφερθεί, δηλαδή την *πραγματική* ταχύτητα.

Και στο 11ac έχουμε ονομαστικές ταχύτητες π.χ. 1200Mbps και αρκετά παραπάνω σε κάποιες. Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο γίνεται αυτό όταν έχουμε Gigabit LAN; Με κανέναν, διότι απλά είναι αδύνατον.

----------


## ChriZ

Προσωπικά, σε 802.11n δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω από 75-80 Mbps.
Και συνήθως τα μισά από αυτό..

----------


## ThReSh

Με Access Point που έχει WiFi N 450 ή 600Mbps, πάει και πάνω από 100Mbps το throughput.

----------


## ds12

*NOVA: ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 16 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ*

Nova: Τα κανάλια αλλάζουν θέση στους δορυφορικούς δέκτες από τις 16 Νοεμβρίου και η ανανέωση θα γίνει αυτόματα... Βρες εύκολα το κανάλι που θες! Με γνώμονα τη βέλτιστη εμπειρία στη θέαση του περιεχομένου της Nova, αλλάζει η θέση των καναλιών στους δορυφορικούς δέκτες της πλατφόρμας! Η νέα σειρά των καναλιών θα είναι διαθέσιμη από τις 16 Νοεμβρίου στον Ηλεκτρονικό οδηγό προγράμματος και στη λίστα καναλιών “ALL” και θα μπουν στη σειρά ανά θεματικές κατηγορίες, όπως ήδη συμβαίνει και στη λίστα καναλιών της νέας ΟΤΤ πλατφόρμας EON TV (μέσω ΙΡ). Τα κανάλια θα είναι, πλέον, ομαδοποιημένα βάσει της θεματολογίας τους, για τη διευκόλυνση των συνδρομητών, ώστε να ανακαλύπτουν ακόμη πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα αυτό που θέλουν να δουν. Η παράθεση τους θα είναι με την εξής σειρά: ελληνικά, ταινίες/σειρές, αθλητικά, ντοκιμαντέρ, ψυχαγωγικά, παιδικά, μουσικά, τοπικά ελληνικά, διεθνή ειδησεογραφικά, ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, και ενηλίκων (όπου θα ενταχτεί και η νέα Soft Adult υπηρεσία “Blue Hustler").
Η νέα σειρά των καναλιών θα είναι διαθέσιμη από τις 16 Νοεμβρίου και η ανανέωση θα γίνει αυτόματα!



https://greekdigitaltv.blogspot.com/...1/nova-16.html

----------


## akaloith

σε wind που εχω 100αρα
σε 2.4ghz σε αποσταση πιανω 10-20
σε 5ghz σε αποσταση πιανω 90+
η διαφορα ειναι ΧΑΟΤΙΚΗ

ακομα και διπλα οταν ειμαι
σε 2,4ghz πιανω 60
σε 5ghz πιανω 100

οχι αλλα 2.4ghz ρουτερ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!

----------


## sdikr

> σε wind που εχω 100αρα
> σε 2.4ghz σε αποσταση πιανω 10-20
> σε 5ghz σε αποσταση πιανω 90+
> η διαφορα ειναι ΧΑΟΤΙΚΗ
> 
> ακομα και διπλα οταν ειμαι
> σε 2,4ghz πιανω 60
> σε 5ghz πιανω 100
> 
> οχι αλλα 2.4ghz ρουτερ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!


Αμα αρχίσουν να δίνουν μαζικά 5Ghz router θα δείς και τα 5Ghz  να πιάνουν 10 με 20

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ που είμαι βλέπω 31 SSID στους 2,4GHz και μόλις 7 στους 5Ghz. 
Μάλιστα τα πρώτα είναι το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και έχουν καλύψει όλη την μπάντα, ενώ στα δεύτερα τα 4 είναι μαζί στα πρώτα κανάλια (τυπικό για πολλά οικιακά Router) και τα υπόλοιπα 3 διάσπαρτα σε υψηλότερα κανάλια και χωρίς αλληλοεπίδραση.

----------


## sdikr

> Εδώ που είμαι βλέπω 31 SSID στους 2,4GHz και μόλις 7 στους 5Ghz. 
> Μάλιστα τα πρώτα είναι το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και έχουν καλύψει όλη την μπάντα, ενώ στα δεύτερα τα 4 είναι μαζί στα πρώτα κανάλια (τυπικό για πολλά οικιακά Router) και τα υπόλοιπα 3 διάσπαρτα σε υψηλότερα κανάλια και χωρίς αλληλοεπίδραση.


Ναι το βλέπεις τώρα,  κάποτε και αυτού που βάζανε δικά τους ασύρματα 2.4Ghz ήταν τρεις και ο κούκος  :Razz:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Σιγά να μην τα πιάνει! Η ταχύτητα αυτή είναι η *ονομαστική* για το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με μια αντίστοιχη κινητή συσκευή. 
> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πόσο όγκο δεδομένων στην ίδια μονάδα του χρόνου μπορεί να μεταφερθεί, δηλαδή την *πραγματική* ταχύτητα.
> 
> Και στο 11ac έχουμε ονομαστικές ταχύτητες π.χ. 1200Mbps και αρκετά παραπάνω σε κάποιες. Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο γίνεται αυτό όταν έχουμε Gigabit LAN; Με κανέναν, διότι απλά είναι αδύνατον.


Για 50αρι VDSL πιστεύω πως το 802.11n μπορεί να δουλέψει, αρκεί να συντρέχουν και άλλες προϋποθέσεις.
Δεν εχω παρακολουθήσει τι έδιναν οι πάροχοι στα 50αρια, για να είμαι ειλικρινής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι το βλέπεις τώρα,  κάποτε και αυτού που βάζανε δικά τους ασύρματα 2.4Ghz ήταν τρεις και ο κούκος


Ο κούκος ή ο jκουκος;  :Sneer:

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν έχει πολλά γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα η περιοχή και ο ίδιος πολλές ασύρματες συσκευές και χωρίς πολλά εμπόδια, ίσως ναι, διαφορετικά στους 2,4GHz το πολύ να πιάσει γύρω στα 30 (και αν).

Οι πάροχοι σε όλο τον πλανήτη έρχονται σε σύμβαση με διάφορους ΟΕΜ και προμηθεύονται από εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες έως εκατομμύρια CPE για τους πελάτες τους και ως εφεδρεία.
Κοιτούν τι υπάρχει άμεσα ή σε σύντομο χρόνο διαθέσιμο σε σχέση με το κόστος. Δεν τους νοιάζει να προσφέρουν κάτι επιπλέον από αυτό που χρειάζεται για την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.
Αν το CPE έχει δυνατότητα 5GHz, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι ή αν ανεβαίνει το κόστος ή δεν καλύπτονται από την διαθεσιμότητα, δεν θα σκάσουν, καθώς δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση για κάποιο έξτρα χαρακτηριστικό.

----------


## ChriZ

Εντάξει, απλά να έχει π.χ. κάποιος 100αρα και να μπορεί να την πιάσει μόνο με καλωδιο είναι μισή κοροϊδία..

----------


## sdikr

> Εντάξει, απλά να έχει π.χ. κάποιος 100αρα και να μπορεί να την πιάσει μόνο με καλωδιο είναι μισή κοροϊδία..


Οπότε θα πρέπει ο πάροχος να δίνει και συσκευές που διαθέτουν 5Ghz  ώστε να μπορείς να το πιάσεις; 
Μήπως το παρακάνουμε με το να κοιτάμε τα δόντια του γαϊδάρου;

----------


## ChriZ

Κοίτα, προσωπικά, παρόλο που δεν έχω καν VDSL, έχω εδώ και χρόνια ξεχωριστά ap, οποτε και CPE χωρίς WI-FI να δώσουν, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει..
Το να σου δίνουν όμως εξοπλισμό που δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί υπο συνθήκες στις ταχύτητες που πληρώνεις και από τη στιγμή που σου τον επιβάλλουν κιόλας για να έχεις τηλέφωνο, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι "κοιτάω το γάιδαρο στα δόντια..."

----------


## sdikr

> Κοίτα, προσωπικά, παρόλο που δεν έχω καν VDSL, έχω εδώ και χρόνια ξεχωριστά ap, οποτε και CPE χωρίς WI-FI να δώσουν, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει..
> Το να σου δίνουν όμως εξοπλισμό που δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί υπο συνθήκες στις ταχύτητες που πληρώνεις και από τη στιγμή που σου τον επιβάλλουν κιόλας για να έχεις τηλέφωνο, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι "κοιτάω το γάιδαρο στα δόντια..."


Και ξαναλέω, θα πρεπει να σου δώσουν και φορητό που να έχει 5G κάρτα;
Φορητό που να έχει 1Gbps κάρτα δικτύου;  καθώς με την 100αρα δεν πιάνεις τα 100 που σου πουλήσανε

----------


## YAziDis

> Κοίτα, προσωπικά, παρόλο που δεν έχω καν VDSL, έχω εδώ και χρόνια ξεχωριστά ap, οποτε και CPE χωρίς WI-FI να δώσουν, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει..
> Το να σου δίνουν όμως εξοπλισμό που δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί υπο συνθήκες στις ταχύτητες που πληρώνεις και *από τη στιγμή που σου τον επιβάλλουν κιόλας για να έχεις τηλέφωνο*, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι "κοιτάω το γάιδαρο στα δόντια..."


Αυτό είναι όλο το ζουμί. Τουλάχιστον από τη στιγμή που δε σου δίνουν εξοπλισμό της προκοπής, θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι εκτός του OTE να δίνουν τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας (VoIP)

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, εμενα με πηραν σημερα απο nova μου ερχεται το smart box με κωδικους κτλ, ελπιζω οχι αυριο που θα λειπω για ΣΚ.
Οταν δοκιμασω θα γραψω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## ChriZ

> Και ξαναλέω, θα πρεπει να σου δώσουν και φορητό που να έχει 5G κάρτα;
> Φορητό που να έχει 1Gbps κάρτα δικτύου;  καθώς με την 100αρα δεν πιάνεις τα 100 που σου πουλήσανε


Αυτό τώρα τι σχέση εχει; Με μπέρδεψες, αλήθεια...

Αν πληρώνω 100 και ο εξοπλισμός που μου επιβαλλεις δεν τα πιάνει, δεν είναι αχαριστία να γκρινιάζω, αυτό λέω.. 
- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό είναι όλο το ζουμί. Τουλάχιστον από τη στιγμή που δε σου δίνουν εξοπλισμό της προκοπής, θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι εκτός του OTE να δίνουν τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας (VoIP)


Ας αποφασίσουν για το σημείο τερματισμού δικτυου στο Α και σε όσους θέλουν εξοπλισμό της προκοπής ας τους ζητήσουν να τον πληρώνουν αδρα. Οσοι θέλουν φτηνό ας έχουν τη γνώση των περιορισμών και μετά δεν θα δικαιούνται να γκρινιάζουν.
Το να σου επιβάλλεται όμως κάτι που δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στην υπηρεσία που πληρώνεις δεν ειναι τίμιο.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό τώρα τι σχέση εχει; Με μπέρδεψες, αλήθεια...


Τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

ο εξοπλισμός σου δίνει θύρα gigabit που μπορεί να σου δώσει αυτό που πληρώνεις,  σε έχουν καλύψει δηλαδή, αν τώρα εσύ δεν έχεις gigabit στον υπολογιστή σου δεν θα πιάσεις αυτό που σου παρέχουν.
Το wifi είναι κάτι το εξτρά,  μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου AP  και να πιάσεις κάτι καλύτερο, όπως θα χρειαστεί να έχει και 5Ghz εξοπλισμό στους clients  κάτι που δεν είναι ακόμα standard.

----------


## ThReSh

Εντάξει, αν είναι κάτι της τελευταίας 5ετίας, είναι αρκετά πιθανό να έχει 5ghz nic.

----------


## sdikr

> Εντάξει, αν είναι κάτι της τελευταίας 5ετίας, είναι αρκετά πιθανό να έχει 5ghz nic.


Οχι δεν είναι

----------


## akaloith

> Αμα αρχίσουν να δίνουν μαζικά 5Ghz router θα δείς και τα 5Ghz  να πιάνουν 10 με 20


μα μιλαμε ουτε καν διπλα του δε πιανει 100.... αλλα 60 το 2.4ghz μου!!!!!!!!!
και αν παω κρεβατοκαμαρα απλα ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.....
σε 100αρα ΟΧΙ ειναι απατεωνια να δινουν 2.4 only και να μη μπορεις να το αλλαξεις λογο voip
2021 εχουμε ΠΧΙΑ

----------


## ThReSh

> μα μιλαμε ουτε καν διπλα του δε πιανει 100.... αλλα 60 το 2.4ghz μου!!!!!!!!!
> και αν παω κρεβατοκαμαρα απλα ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.....
> σε 100αρα ΟΧΙ ειναι απατεωνια να δινουν 2.4 only και να μη μπορεις να το αλλαξεις λογο voip
> 2021 εχουμε ΠΧΙΑ


Μιλάς για το Technicolor που γράφεις στο profile ή για άλλο?

----------


## akaloith

Technicolor MediaAccess TG789vac v2
wind vdsl 100
συνδεομαι στο 2.4 και στο 5ghz και η διαφορα ειναι χαοτικη και απο κοντα και απο μακρια

2.4

5

ΔΙΠΛΑ στο ρουτερ

----------


## ThReSh

> Technicolor MediaAccess TG789vac v2
> wind vdsl 100
> συνδεομαι στο 2.4 και στο 5ghz και η διαφορα ειναι χαοτικη και απο κοντα και απο μακρια


Κι η Nova δίνει το ΖΤΕ Η288Α και το Huawei που είναι επίσης 2.4 και 5Ghz.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΔΙΠΛΑ στο ρουτερ


Αν αλλάξεις το channel bandwidth από 20 σε 40mhz, πόσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα με τα 2.4Ghz?

----------


## sdikr

> μα μιλαμε ουτε καν διπλα του δε πιανει 100.... αλλα 60 το 2.4ghz μου!!!!!!!!!
> και αν παω κρεβατοκαμαρα απλα ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.....
> σε 100αρα ΟΧΙ ειναι απατεωνια να δινουν 2.4 only και να μη μπορεις να το αλλαξεις λογο voip
> 2021 εχουμε ΠΧΙΑ


Ναι απατεωνιά είναι, οτι πεις

----------


## akaloith

> Ναι απατεωνιά είναι, οτι πεις





εσυ πως το χαρακτηριζεις αυτο να σε κλειδωνουν με ενα ρουτερ που πιανει τα μισα στο 1 μετρο;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## ThReSh

> εσυ πως το χαρακτηριζεις αυτο να σε κλειδωνουν με ενα ρουτερ που πιανει τα μισα στο 1 μετρο;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Αφού το router έχει και 5ghz, γιατί θεωρείς ότι πιάνει τα μισά στο 1 μέτρο? 

Ξαναρωτάω, δοκίμασες να βάλεις το channel bandwidth των 2.4Ghz στα 40mhz?

----------


## akaloith

συνδεθηκα στο 2.4 πιανω 54 1 μετρο απο το ρουτερ
συνδεθηκα στο 5 πιανω 100 1 μετρο απο το ρουτερ
προφανως εφοσον εχω 5ghz το χρησιμοποιω
οταν πηρα νοβα μου παν οτι ειχαν ΣΤΟΚ μονο ρουτερ με 2.4

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού το router έχει και 5ghz, γιατί θεωρείς ότι πιάνει τα μισά στο 1 μέτρο? 
> 
> Ξαναρωτάω, δοκίμασες να βάλεις το channel bandwidth των 2.4Ghz στα 40mhz?


δεν βλεπω αυτη την επιλογη που ειναι;

----------


## ThReSh

> δεν βλεπω αυτη την επιλογη που ειναι;


Δεν γνωρίζω το menu του Technicolor, λογικά κάπου στα WiFi options του.

----------


## akaloith

δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

> δεν υπαρχει.


Σταμάτα να κουράζεις τον κόσμο, μίλα με την εταιρεία. 
Η μπάντα 5G είναι ποιο καθαρή από την 2.4G, αλλά και αυτό αλλάζει, μόλις όλοι οι γείτονες σου ανάψουν το 5G.

----------


## Rage

https://postimg.cc/SYzy9zfv


> καλημερα, θα το κανω μολις μου βαλουν, αλλα στις 9/11 με πηραν τηλ μου εστειλαν email απαντησα εστειλα οτι ηθελαν, υπογραψα το συμβολαιο και απο τοτε σιγη ισχυος! εστειλα χτες email αν τα ελαβαν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καλημερα, δυστυχως με με ιναλαν δεν δινουν 5ghz, στα 2,4 οτι και να εχει με τις παρεμβολες κτλ ειναι απλα τραγικες οι ταχυτητες!!!
> Εγω πηρα ενα με 5ghz ac και πιανω και ασυρματα τις ιδιες ταχυτητες (μιλαω για 240/240 ιναλαν ffth). Στα 2,4 N ουτε 80....
> 
> ...


Το θεωρω αδιανοητο να μην δινουν 5ghz ρουτερ σε τετοιες ταχυτητες οχι οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι αλλα λογω του οτι οι αλλοι παροχοι δινουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> συνδεθηκα στο 2.4 πιανω 54 1 μετρο απο το ρουτερ
> συνδεθηκα στο 5 πιανω 100 1 μετρο απο το ρουτερ
> προφανως εφοσον εχω 5ghz το χρησιμοποιω
> οταν πηρα νοβα μου παν οτι ειχαν ΣΤΟΚ μονο ρουτερ με 2.4
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δεν βλεπω αυτη την επιλογη που ειναι;


 Μπαινεις interface με τους κωδικους σου πας wireless πατας πανω δεξια show advanced και σου βγαζει την επιλογη
https://postimg.cc/rKj8rc1c

----------


## akaloith

ακομα χειροτερο οταν εβαλα το auto 20/40
ισως να φταιει η αλλη ωρα που εγινε η δοκιμη
σε καθε περιπτωση το 5ghz μου δουλευει ΑΨΟΓΑ ανεξαρτητως ωρας
ουτε θελω να ξανακουσω για εταιρεια που το 2021 δινει 2.4ghz only router σε 100αρα το 2021.-
οσο γι αυτο που λετε για παρεμβολες κτλ ρε παιδια ειμαι ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ απο μετρο απο το ρουτερ!!
το lg g2 μου του 2013 υποστηριζει 5ghz wifi και το 2021 ακομα δινουν 2.4 only router???????????? ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## ThReSh

Ποιοι δίνουν 2.4ghz only modem/router σε 100αρι ή 200αρι πακέτο σύνδεσης?

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτό είναι όλο το ζουμί. Τουλάχιστον από τη στιγμή που δε σου δίνουν εξοπλισμό της προκοπής, θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι εκτός του OTE να δίνουν τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας (VoIP)


Η μόνη υποχρέωση που έχουν είναι να δουλεύει σωστά η υπηρεσία. Άρα το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα DSL Router με δυνατότητα VoIP. Ούτε WiFi ούτε Switch. Αυτά είναι επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά άσχετα με την υπηρεσία και οφείλει ο πελάτης να τα προμηθευτεί.
Επειδή όμως τέτοιες συσκευές δεν υπάρχουν, δίνουν μια που έχει WiFi και Switch. Οπότε γυρίζουμε στην αρχή. Αν το CPE έχει δυνατότητα 5GHz, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι ή αν ανεβαίνει το κόστος ή δεν καλύπτονται από την διαθεσιμότητα, δεν θα σκάσουν, καθώς δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση για κάποιο έξτρα χαρακτηριστικό.  Και για τον λόγο αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στην σύμβαση σε ποια μπάντα δουλεύει το WiFi, παρά μόνον ότι υπάρχει ως δυνατότητα.

----------


## akaloith

οταν ρωτησα την nova τι ρουτερ δινουν στην αρχη μου παν κανονικα με 5ghz 
μετα που ρωτησε μου πε αααα στοκ εχουμε μονο 2.4ghz

----------


## YAziDis

> Η μόνη υποχρέωση που έχουν είναι να δουλεύει σωστά η υπηρεσία. Άρα το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα DSL Router με δυνατότητα VoIP. Ούτε WiFi ούτε Switch. Αυτά είναι επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά άσχετα με την υπηρεσία και οφείλει ο πελάτης να τα προμηθευτεί.
> Επειδή όμως τέτοιες συσκευές δεν υπάρχουν, δίνουν μια που έχει WiFi και Switch. Οπότε γυρίζουμε στην αρχή. Αν το CPE έχει δυνατότητα 5GHz, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι ή αν ανεβαίνει το κόστος ή δεν καλύπτονται από την διαθεσιμότητα, δεν θα σκάσουν, καθώς δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση για κάποιο έξτρα χαρακτηριστικό.  Και για τον λόγο αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στην σύμβαση σε ποια μπάντα δουλεύει το WiFi, παρά μόνον ότι υπάρχει ως δυνατότητα.


Καλά προσωπικά δεν απαιτώ να έχω καλό εξοπλισμό, αλλά προσωπικά θα ήθελα να έχω τπυς κωδικούς και να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Είναι και ένας απ τπυς λόγους που προτιμάω τον ΟΤΕ επειδή μου παρέχει τους κωδικούς voip και μπορούσα να τπυς περάσω στον εξοπλισμό που ήθελα. Όσο δεν υπήρχε το voip, έπαιρνες ότι εξοπλισμό ήθελες και το κούμπωνες επάνω ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου, πλέον όμως δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, οπότε ιδανικό για εμένα είναι είτε το παραπάνω, είτε έστω να υπάρχει η επιλογή για μίσθωση καλύτερου μηχανήματος έστω και με κάποιο αντίτιμο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Είναι και στην υλοποίηση του πρωτοκόλλου από τους κατασκευαστές.
Προσωπικά έβγαλα περίπου ενα χρόνο με 100/10 VDSL Wind με ενα Asus DSL-N17U. Περίπου 3 μέτρα απόσταση και LOS, εκτός αν έκλεινα την πόρτα  :Laughing: . 
Στο speedtest απο WiFi μπορεί να μην τερμάτιζα ποτέ, αλλά σε download εβλεπα και πάνω απο 8MB/s. Αυτά με high end Ultrabook και με άλλα 2 smartphones ανοικτά.
Αν έμενα με το Technicolor, δεν ξέρω αν θα τα έπιανα.

----------


## Rage

> Είναι και στην υλοποίηση του πρωτοκόλλου από τους κατασκευαστές.
> Προσωπικά έβγαλα περίπου ενα χρόνο με 100/10 VDSL Wind με ενα Asus DSL-N17U. Περίπου 3 μέτρα απόσταση και LOS, εκτός αν έκλεινα την πόρτα . 
> Στο speedtest απο WiFi μπορεί να μην τερμάτιζα ποτέ, αλλά σε download εβλεπα και πάνω απο 8MB/s. Αυτά με high end Ultrabook και με άλλα 2 smartphones ανοικτά.
> Αν έμενα με το Technicolor, δεν ξέρω αν θα τα έπιανα.


Σε ποιο μοντελο technicolor αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Σε ποιο μοντελο technicolor αναφερεσαι?


Τώρα που το λες, παίζει να τα έχω μπερδέψει και από επιλογή να έμεινα με το Asus που είχα από πριν, χωρίς καν να δοκιμάσω το router της Wind (το οποίο πρέπει όντως να υποστήριζε και 5GHz, απλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν 802.11n ή ac).

----------


## Rage

> Τώρα που το λες, παίζει να τα έχω μπερδέψει και από επιλογή να έμεινα με το Asus που είχα από πριν, χωρίς καν να δοκιμάσω το router της Wind (το οποίο πρέπει όντως να υποστήριζε και 5GHz, απλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν 802.11n ή ac).


Tο tg 789 v2 που εχω υποστηριζει 5Ghz και βρισκω χαοτικες.....διαφορες σε ταχυτητα και σε ανταποκριση με αυτα που δινει η wind τωρα (Zyxel και Huawei) αλλα και με το speedport plus ακομα του ote το θεωρω απο τα καλυτερα router που εχει δωσει η εταιρια.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καλη εβδομαδα! παντως επειδη περιμενω παραλαβη του smart box ισως και σημερα και ρωτησα για το wifi, μου ειπαν οτι δεν παιζει με wifi, θελει καλωδιο! Eυτυχως σε οσα σημεια θελω να το παω τυχαινει να εχω καλωδιο. Αλλιως θα τους εκραζα ασχημα γιαυτο, το θεωρω ακρως απαραδεκτο.

----------


## maxtak

Άσχετο αλλά επίκαιρο..>>
ωραία με το EON TV του θέματος, αλλά με Internet & Τηλεφωνία τι παίζει- θα παίξει με την Nova... Τουλάχιστον στο νέο site δεν φαίνεται να διευκρινίζεται.

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

Forthnet -> Nova -> EON  το ίδιο συνδικάτο , σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα, και όμως πέρασαν 15 χρόνια χωρίς να εκτιμούν τους πελάτες τους.

----------


## PetrosK

> Για δυνατούς λύτες:
> 
> Πρόγραμμα Nova3play(+) Sports, δηλαδή 50ραVDSL+fullsportpack+απεριόριστα σταθερά/κινητά (εντός Ελλάδας), με κάπου 47€/μήνα, η διετία λήγει τον Νοέμβρη που μας έρχεται.
> 
> Οκ, να ανανεώσω...όμως:
> 
> 1) Η καμπίνα που εξυπηρετεί την πολυκατοικία (πατρικό), είναι μια από τις ελάχιστες που δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν προ 4ετίας στη Ν. Σμύρνη, με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνουν από Α/Κ με ένα άθλιο 24-27 (τις πολύ καλές μέρες) και διάφορα προβλήματα/προβληματάκια.
> 2) Ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει μετακομίσει εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο χωριό (Αχαΐα), μαζί με τους δικούς μου. Η καλύτερη εφικτή σύνδεση στο χωριό, είναι κάτι adslοειδές, κάπου στα 4-5, ίσως και λιγότερο. Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει γραμμή εκεί (έχει μετατραπεί προ αμνημονεύτων σε Cosmote@home), αλλά είμαι σε αναζήτηση λύσης για επαναφορά της.
> 
> Να ζητήσω διακοπή του 3Ρ στη Νέα Σμύρνη, μετατροπή του σε 50ρα+απεριόριστα στο βασικό πακέτο (τα ίδια με τώρα θα πιάνει προφανώς) και να ελπίζω ότι αν ζητήσω φορητότητα προς Nova θα φτιάξω αντίστοιχο πακέτο όπου θα πάρουν πάλι δορυφορικό εξοπλισμό (κι ότι πιάνουν από internet, εννοείται)?


Σήμερα κατάφερα να περάσω από κατάστημα και να ρωτήσω:

Για την υφιστάμενη 3Ρ+Sports μου είπαν ότι με ανανέωση θα μου κάνουν ακριβώς την ίδια τιμή...σε νέους συνδρομητές (ακριβώς τα ίδια στο πακέτο αλλά με 100ρα μάλιστα) χρεώνουν 6-7 λιγότερα. Τους κοίταξα, με κοίταξαν καταλαβαίνοντας τι θα ακούσουν μετά, τους κοίταξα ξεκαθαρίζοντας ότι πολύ απλά θα την κόψω (εκτός από τηλέφωνο/internet) και θα παίζουμε μετά τις κουμπάρες, μου απάντησαν ότι πολύ καλά θα κάνω, γιατί όντως είναι αστείο αυτό.

Με ενημέρωσαν, btw, ότι μπορώ να πάρω δορυφορικό δέκτη+κουτί με νέα σύνδεση, ανεξάρτητα από ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (με κάθε επιφύλαξη αυτό, φυσικά).

Για τη φορητότητα στο χωριό, μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν πρόσβαση/κάλυψη στην περιοχή (πως+γιατί, μόνο οι ίδιοι το ξέρουν). Πήγα Voda, μου είπαν 3 πράγματα της προκοπής και μάλλον εκεί θα καταλήξω. Από ΟΤΕ για τα μισά σε παροχές, θέλω 2πλάσια χρήματα τελικά.

Φαν φακτ: "Α, από ΟΤΕ θα κάνετε φορητότητα? Ούτε τέλη ενεργοποίησης/σύνδεσης, extra έκπτωση κλπ"

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι θα την καταργησουν την δορυφορικη σιγα σιγα αλλά προς το παρον δίνουν μονο σε σημεια που δεν υπαρχει καλο ιντερνετ (τουλαχιστον VDSL).

----------


## leo06

> καλημερα, εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι θα την καταργησουν την δορυφορικη σιγα σιγα αλλά προς το παρον δίνουν μονο σε σημεια που δεν υπαρχει καλο ιντερνετ (τουλαχιστον VDSL).


Vdsl από τους ίδιους, έχω vdsl από ΑΚ (ΟΤΕ) και δίνουν μόνο μέσω δορυφόρου.

----------


## gvard

Ρε παιδιά μία ερώτηση, λένε κάποιοι πως η Nova θέλει να κόψει το δορυφορικό και να το κρατήσει μόνο σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές για λόγους κόστους. Είτε είναι 10.000 είτε 500.000 συνδρομητές, δεν θα έχει τον ίδιο αριθμό αναμεταδοτών προς τον δορυφόρο; Δεν έχει σημασία πόσοι λαμβάνουν το σήμα, σημασία έχει πόσους αναμεταδότες χρησιμοποιείς για να το στείλεις πάνω πριν κατέβει.

----------


## BlueChris

> Ρε παιδιά μία ερώτηση, λένε κάποιοι πως η Nova θέλει να κόψει το δορυφορικό και να το κρατήσει μόνο σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές για λόγους κόστους. Είτε είναι 10.000 είτε 500.000 συνδρομητές, δεν θα έχει τον ίδιο αριθμό αναμεταδοτών προς τον δορυφόρο; Δεν έχει σημασία πόσοι λαμβάνουν το σήμα, σημασία έχει πόσους αναμεταδότες χρησιμοποιείς για να το στείλεις πάνω πριν κατέβει.


Έλα μου ντε, την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Αυτό που λένε είναι παπάτζα για μένα και το δορυφορικό σε βάθος χρόνου θα κλείσει γιατί το κόστος είναι τρελό σε σχέση με το stream.

----------


## stratus

Σε πισι πως βλεπουμε ;
EDIT Το βρηκα :Smile:

----------


## 8anos

> Σε πισι πως βλεπουμε ;
> EDIT Το βρηκα


Γράψε πως μήπως χρησιμεύσει σε κάποιον άλλο  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Για τη φορητότητα στο χωριό, μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν πρόσβαση/κάλυψη στην περιοχή (πως+γιατί, μόνο οι ίδιοι το ξέρουν)


Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο ειδικά στην επαρχία με τους 3 (εκτός Cosmote) και όχι σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα.
Και σε μας στο χωριό παρουσία έχουν μόνο Cosmote και Vodafone. Nova και Wind δεν έχουν δικό τους DSLAM και ούτε καταδέχονται να δώσουν μέσω χοντρικής.

----------


## stratus

> Γράψε πως μήπως χρησιμεύσει σε κάποιον άλλο


Γιατι οχι.Εδω ολες οι πληροφοριες https://nova.gr/eksipiretisi-pelatwn...e-yphresia-eon

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, εχω 2 ερωτησεις :
1. Οποιος εκανε το συμβολαιο δλδ υπογραψε μετα απο ποσες μερες του ηρθε σπιτι το box με τους κωδικους? γιατι εμενα ακομα...
2. Αν χρειαστει να καλεσουμε τηλ και εχουμε modulus πχ οπως εγω τι γινεται ? (ειμαι με προπληρωμενο πακετο μεσω της INALAN). Γιατι στην σελιδα απο πανω που λεει ο φιλος λεει και χρεωση και λεει απο σταθερο ΝΟVA, απο τα αλλα τι?

----------


## jkoukos

2. Τα 5ψήφια είναι ειδική κατηγορία. Τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα αφορούν σε (σταθερά και κινητά) 10ψήφιους αριθμούς.
Εξαρτάται τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου σου. Αν π.χ. έχεις Modulus κοστίζει 0,2213 €/λεπτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικα μου το φερανε πριν λιγο!
κωδικους δεν εχω πουθενα ομως! ποτε ερχονται οι κωδικοι? μου ειχαν πει οτι θα ερθουν κωδικοι μαζι αλλα δεν εχει κατι μαζι!

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτο με το chat στην σελιδα ειναι σαν να μιλαω με ρομποτ και δεν καταλαβαινει....

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικα καταφερα και μιλησα χτες στο chat και ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο, μου ηρθε χτες email και σημερα viber για το nova my account λεει μονο το username για pass τιποτα και αυτο ηταν.
Ξερει κανεις θα ερθει κατι αλλο ?

----------


## spiz

> Τελικα καταφερα και μιλησα χτες στο chat και ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο, μου ηρθε χτες email και σημερα viber για το nova my account λεει μονο το username για pass τιποτα και αυτο ηταν.
> Ξερει κανεις θα ερθει κατι αλλο ?


Δοκίμασες στο My account το "*Ξέχασα τον Κωδικό πρόσβασης*" ;;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δοκίμασες στο My account το "*Ξέχασα τον Κωδικό πρόσβασης*" ;;


ναι το εφτιαξα αυτο μετα δεν εμπαινε το EON TV, μιλησα στο chat και το φτιαξαμε ολα καλα τωρα.
Τελικα για αγνωστο λογο εστειλαν κωδικους στο κινητο της μανας μου ενω παντου εχω δηλωσει το δικο μου!!!!
ΕΛΕΟΣ ?

Τωρα συνοπτικα, ποιοτητα ενα κλικ κατω απο cosmote tv που εχω ακομα....
το tv box μου αρεσει περισσοτερο, τηλεκοντρολ κλασεις ανωτερο ποιο μεγαλο, καλυτερο και με αρκετα φωτειζομενα πληκτρα!!!
τα μενου πολυ καλυτερα ποιο βολικα με ποιο καλες επιλογες κτλ.
Το wifi ανυρπακτο ευτυχως που δεν το χρειαζομαι...

Σε linux pc παιζει μια χαρα! ευτυχως γιατι με το nova go απλα δεν....

Σε κινητο android επισης μια χαρα και ολα μαζι αυτα μια χαρα.

- - - Updated - - -

Μενει τωρα δοκιμη σε tablet με εξοδο hdmi να δω αν θα δειχνει, το cosmote tv εδειχνε ενω το nova go οχι.
Και ενα αλλο tv box που εχει root με μενου που κλεινει (εργοστασιακο ειναι ετσι) και με nova go επαιζε, ενω cosmote tv οχι.

Γενικα πολυ καλυτερα απο nova go που ειχα παλιοτερα καμια σχεση! κλασεις καλυτερα τα πραγματα! Αυτα και καλο βραδυ! 
Antios amigos buenas notches!

----------


## Iris07

Καλορίζικο Nikifore..

και περιμένω να μου πεις εάν παίζει και σε ADSL..

----------


## akaloith

για adsl ακουσα οτι βαζουν πιατο

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλορίζικο Nikifore..
> 
> και περιμένω να μου πεις εάν παίζει και σε ADSL..


καλημερα, ευχαριστω, θα το δω το ΣΚ εκει και θα πω.
Οχι με το box ομως.

- - - Updated - - -




> για adsl ακουσα οτι βαζουν πιατο


καλημερα, αν η κατοικια που δηλωσεις οταν κανεις την αιτηση ειναι με ADSL δινουν πιατο, αν ομως ειναι δευτερη πχ εξοχικο, χωριο κτλ και εχεις δηλωσει κατι με καλυτερη γραμμη σου δινουν smart box, αν εσυ το παρεις και το πας εκει που εχει adsl παιζει αλλα μπορει να κανει κολληματα ετσι μου ειπαν.
Αλλα εκτος το smart box υπαρχουν και οι φορητες συσκευες το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι το EON TV εκει ποια δλδ η διαφορα με το box?
Eγω εδω που εχω δηλωσει εχω Inalan FTTH 240/240 περιπου και στο εξοχικο εχω adsl cosmote που πιανει καπου 14-15.
Μπορει να ριχνει αυτοματα και την ποιοτητα θα δουμε.
Παντως εμενα μου ειπαν οτι θα καταργησουν σταδιακα τελειως την δορυφορικη.

----------


## ds12

Black Friday στην Eon. Δωρεάν το πάγιο για τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες.
https://nova.gr/programmata/eon-syndiastika-programmata

----------


## Nikiforos

Ε οχι ρε γμτ εγω εβαλα πριν λιγες μερες με μονο εναν μηνα δωρο! https://nova.gr/programmata/eon-tileorasi

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Black Friday στην Eon. Δωρεάν το πάγιο για τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες.
> https://nova.gr/programmata/eon-syndiastika-programmata


Not bad. Αν υπολογίζω σωστά, σε σχέση με το απλό 100άρι 2Play, που με 1 πάγιο δώρο βγαίνει στα 24.92€ για 24 μήνες, με αυτό είναι σαν να παίρνεις και TV μαζί (χωρίς αθλητικά) με 3,96€ παραπάνω το μήνα (28.88).

----------


## spyridop

Ήδη από το λανσάρισμα της πλατφόρμας EON (19 Οκτωβρίου) όλα τα συνδυαστικά προγράμματα με τηλεόραση (αυτά που ονομάζαμε 3Play) προσφέρονται με δωρεάν τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες. Αυτό που αλλάζει την τρέχουσα εβδομάδα του Black Friday και μέχρι και 29 Νοεμβρίου είναι ότι προσφέρονται με τρεις μήνες δώρο και τα προγράμματα με τηλεόραση μόνο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ήδη από το λανσάρισμα της πλατφόρμας EON (19 Οκτωβρίου) όλα τα συνδυαστικά προγράμματα με τηλεόραση (αυτά που ονομάζαμε 3Play) προσφέρονται με δωρεάν τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες. Αυτό που αλλάζει την τρέχουσα εβδομάδα του Black Friday και μέχρι και 29 Νοεμβρίου είναι ότι προσφέρονται με τρεις μήνες δώρο και τα προγράμματα με τηλεόραση μόνο.


Δεν θυμάμαι. Μπορεί και να ήταν 3 μήνες δώρο στο 3Play.

----------


## 8anos

Σήμερα κάνει διακοπές στην προβολή και που και που μαυρίζει εντελώς η οθόνη και ξαναρχίζει την προβολή.

Κάποιος άλλος να έχει παρατηρήσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά;

----------


## ds12

Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς αυτό. Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ που διάβαζα έλεγαν ότι έφτιαχνε από μόνο αλλά μετά από λίγο συνέβαινε ξανά. Και λένε ότι έχουν ταχύτητα 50mbps. Κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι για αυτό ευθύνονταν τα powerline που χρησιμοποιούσαν. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι τα powerline. Πάντως είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα. Καλό είναι να στείλεις ένα μήνυμα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Ήδη από το λανσάρισμα της πλατφόρμας EON (19 Οκτωβρίου) όλα τα συνδυαστικά προγράμματα με τηλεόραση (αυτά που ονομάζαμε 3Play) προσφέρονται με δωρεάν τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες. Αυτό που αλλάζει την τρέχουσα εβδομάδα του Black Friday και μέχρι και 29 Νοεμβρίου είναι ότι προσφέρονται με τρεις μήνες δώρο και τα προγράμματα με τηλεόραση μόνο.


μια διευκρινηση, οι 3μηνες δωρο ειναι μονο για νεους πελατες tv και οχι π.χ αναβαθμιση υφιστάμενων απο 2play σε 3play.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σήμερα κάνει διακοπές στην προβολή και που και που μαυρίζει εντελώς η οθόνη και ξαναρχίζει την προβολή.
> 
> Κάποιος άλλος να έχει παρατηρήσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά;


καλημερα, αναφερεσαι απο το box? και με τι γραμμη?
Συνδεεται απευθειας με ethernet στο router?
Εγω δεν εχω κανενα θεμα με ιναλαν 200αρα FFTH και utp.

----------


## 8anos

> Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς αυτό. Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ που διάβαζα έλεγαν ότι έφτιαχνε από μόνο αλλά μετά από λίγο συνέβαινε ξανά. Και λένε ότι έχουν ταχύτητα 50mbps. Κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι για αυτό ευθύνονταν τα powerline που χρησιμοποιούσαν. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι τα powerline. Πάντως είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα. Καλό είναι να στείλεις ένα μήνυμα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη.


Σε ευχαριστώ κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα και σε εμένα.




> καλημερα, αναφερεσαι απο το box? και με τι γραμμη?
> Συνδεεται απευθειας με ethernet στο router?
> Εγω δεν εχω κανενα θεμα με ιναλαν 200αρα FFTH και utp.


Καλημέρα και σε εσένα.
Η γραμμή δεν είναι σίγουρα πρόβλημα.
Έκανα επανεκκίνηση στο κουτί και στο ρουτερ άλλαξα το καλώδιο αλλά είχε την ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Στο μεταξύ το ίδιο κουτί παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα άλλη υπηρεσία streaming.
Θα δω και σήμερα σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dimyok

> Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς αυτό. Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ που διάβαζα έλεγαν ότι έφτιαχνε από μόνο αλλά μετά από λίγο συνέβαινε ξανά. Και λένε ότι έχουν ταχύτητα 50mbps. Κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι για αυτό ευθύνονταν τα powerline που χρησιμοποιούσαν. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι τα powerline. Πάντως είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα. Καλό είναι να στείλεις ένα μήνυμα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη.


Wifi nein powerline nein . Δε μας τα λενε καλα ....

----------


## ds12

Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό από την στιγμή που άλλαξε η πλατφόρμα σε eon. Δεν έπρεπε πριν το λανσάρισμα να ελέγξουν την πλατφόρμα για τυχόν προβλήματα; Άσε που σε κάποιους έχουν πει ότι καλό είναι να έχει γραμμή 100mbps και τους απαντούν ότι με την cosmote tv που έχει και υψηλότερη ανάλυση και γενικά η πλατφόρμα της είναι ποιοτικότερη δεν έχουν αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. Επίσης από ότι έχω διαβάσει λένε ότι το περιεχόμενο της eon δεν συγκρίνεται με της cosmote. Σίγουρα για να αποκτήσει περισσότερους πελάτες πρέπει να τα βελτιώσει όλα αυτά. Στο δορυφορικό λένε ότι λειτουργεί καλύτερα αλλά σκέφτονται να το καταργήσουν.

----------


## gvard

> Επίσης από ότι έχω διαβάσει λένε ότι το περιεχόμενο της eon δεν συγκρίνεται με της cosmote.


Εννοείς *η ποιότητα εικόνας* δεν συγκρίνεται (που αναφέρουν πως είναι ένα κλικ χειρότερη), *το περιεχόμενο* είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο στο EON (στην Cosmote για να δεις μία ταινία πρόσφατη πρέπει να την πληρώσεις).

----------


## ds12

Ναι για το περιεχόμενο δεν ξέρω ότι γράφουν λέω. Πάντως παρόλο που δεν έχω eon δεν βλέπω πολλούς να διαμαρτύρονται για το περιεχόμενο περισσότερο η ποιότητα εικόνας και το πρόβλημα με την μαυρισμένη οθόνη τους απασχολεί.

----------


## 8anos

Σήμερα έκατσα σπίτι γιατί είχα μια αδιαθεσία και μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει καλά χωρίς προβλήματα.

Ελπιζω να ήταν κάτι παροδικο.

----------


## ds12

Τώρα που κοίταξα στο άλλο φόρουμ που μπαίνω λένε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν poweline. Αν βάλεις το καλώδιο απευθείας από το ρούτερ στο Eon box το πρόβλημα λύνετε. Ελπίζω να είναι παροδικό.

----------


## YAziDis

> Ναι για το περιεχόμενο δεν ξέρω ότι γράφουν λέω. Πάντως παρόλο που δεν έχω eon δεν βλέπω πολλούς να διαμαρτύρονται για το περιεχόμενο περισσότερο η ποιότητα εικόνας και το πρόβλημα με την μαυρισμένη οθόνη τους απασχολεί.


Ομολογουμένως το θέμα όλων είναι να έχουν καταρχάς άριστη εικόνα, και σε ότι αφορά το περιεχόμενο, οι περισσότεροι το έχουν για τα αθλητικά. Αν ήταν κυρίως για τις ταινίες, υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές εκεί έξω, με πρώτο και καλύτερο το Netflix.

----------


## ds12

Εγώ παρόλο που δεν έχω eon από τα λίγα που δείχνουν στην σελίδα τους μια χαρά το βλέπω το περιεχόμενο και στα on demand. Τώρα είναι και θέμα του καθενός πως το βλέπει και των προτιμήσεων του. Το σημαντικό είναι να είναι καλή η ποιότητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, το περιεχομενο ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο cosmote tv, ειχα με box και την εκοψα για το EON Και πληρωνω και 13+ ευρω προστιμο.
Ειδικα στα ντοκιμαντερ αγριας φυσης η μερα με την νυχτα (δεν ειχα και το animal planet , wild nat geo) για αυτα τα 2 αλλαξα.
Η ποιοτητα αναλογα το προγραμμα γενικως ειναι ενα κλικ κατωτερη. Δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο παντως.
Σε μικρες συσκευες φορητες δεν το καταλαβαινω σχεδον καθολου δλδ. Αλλα εχω και ιναλαν ffth 200 μου ειπαν οτι πεφτει η ποιοτητα με γραμμες μειωμενες.

----------


## ds12

Καλημέρα, μιας και έχεις eon θέλω να σε ρωτήσω η ποιότητα της εικόνας στο anime planet, national geographic είναι όντως hd; Και γενικά για τα κανάλια που λένε ότι είναι hd.

- - - Updated - - -

*Δωρεάν ελεύθερη για όλους η ΕΟΝ της Nova για 4 ημέρες*

Η Nova ανοίγει τον κόσμο της ΕΟΝ σε όλους από την Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμβρίου και για 4 ολόκληρες ημέρες και δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όλους να δουν τους προκριματικούς αγώνες της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ για το FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023.
Ξεκινώντας από τον αγώνα της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ με τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Nova μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε τη μοναδική εμπειρία ΕΟΝ δωρεάν μέχρι και την Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου με τον αγώνα της Εθνικής ενάντια στη Λευκορωσία. Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή: Το μόνο που έχουν να κάνουν οι τηλεθεατές είναι να μπουν στο nova.gr/fiba/ και να συμπληρώσουν τη φόρμα εγγραφής οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από το πρωί της Πέμπτης 25 Νοεμβρίου. Στη συνέχεια θα τους σταλεί ένας μοναδικός κωδικός με τον οποίο θα μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν όλα τα αθλητικά και επιλεγμένα ψυχαγωγικά κανάλια της ΕΟΝ από τις 25 έως και τις 28 Νοεμβρίου στον υπολογιστή, το tablet ή το smartphone τους.

https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-gia-4-imeres

----------


## akaloith

> Καλημέρα, μιας και έχεις eon θέλω να σε ρωτήσω η ποιότητα της εικόνας στο anime planet, national geographic είναι όντως hd; Και γενικά για τα κανάλια που λένε ότι είναι hd.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Δωρεάν ελεύθερη για όλους η ΕΟΝ της Nova για 4 ημέρες*
> 
> Η Nova ανοίγει τον κόσμο της ΕΟΝ σε όλους από την Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμβρίου και για 4 ολόκληρες ημέρες και δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όλους να δουν τους προκριματικούς αγώνες της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ για το FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023.
> Ξεκινώντας από τον αγώνα της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ με τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Nova μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε τη μοναδική εμπειρία ΕΟΝ δωρεάν μέχρι και την Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου με τον αγώνα της Εθνικής ενάντια στη Λευκορωσία. Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή: Το μόνο που έχουν να κάνουν οι τηλεθεατές είναι να μπουν στο nova.gr/fiba/ και να συμπληρώσουν τη φόρμα εγγραφής οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από το πρωί της Πέμπτης 25 Νοεμβρίου. Στη συνέχεια θα τους σταλεί ένας μοναδικός κωδικός με τον οποίο θα μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν όλα τα αθλητικά και επιλεγμένα ψυχαγωγικά κανάλια της ΕΟΝ από τις 25 έως και τις 28 Νοεμβρίου στον υπολογιστή, το tablet ή το smartphone τους.
> 
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-gia-4-imeres


δε μπαινει. πρεπει να εχεις eon απλο και να σου δωσει το φουλ ή γενικη δοκιμη για μη συνδρομητες;

----------


## sdikr

> δε μπαινει. πρεπει να εχεις eon απλο και να σου δωσει το φουλ ή γενικη δοκιμη για μη συνδρομητες;


Μα λέει απο αύριο το πρωί

----------


## ds12

Εγώ που το έβαλα μπήκα από σήμερα με τον κωδικό που μου έστειλε στο κινητό.

----------


## Zus

> Καλημέρα, μιας και έχεις eon θέλω να σε ρωτήσω η ποιότητα της εικόνας στο anime planet, national geographic είναι όντως hd; Και γενικά για τα κανάλια που λένε ότι είναι hd.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Δωρεάν ελεύθερη για όλους η ΕΟΝ της Nova για 4 ημέρες*
> 
> Η Nova ανοίγει τον κόσμο της ΕΟΝ σε όλους από την Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμβρίου και για 4 ολόκληρες ημέρες και δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όλους να δουν τους προκριματικούς αγώνες της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ για το FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023.
> Ξεκινώντας από τον αγώνα της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ με τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Nova μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε τη μοναδική εμπειρία ΕΟΝ δωρεάν μέχρι και την Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου με τον αγώνα της Εθνικής ενάντια στη Λευκορωσία. Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή: Το μόνο που έχουν να κάνουν οι τηλεθεατές είναι να μπουν στο nova.gr/fiba/ και να συμπληρώσουν τη φόρμα εγγραφής οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από το πρωί της Πέμπτης 25 Νοεμβρίου. Στη συνέχεια θα τους σταλεί ένας μοναδικός κωδικός με τον οποίο θα μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν όλα τα αθλητικά και επιλεγμένα ψυχαγωγικά κανάλια της ΕΟΝ από τις 25 έως και τις 28 Νοεμβρίου στον υπολογιστή, το tablet ή το smartphone τους.
> 
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-gia-4-imeres


Έξυπνη προωθητική αλλά για τα πιο σάπια αθλητικά event  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καλημέρα, μιας και έχεις eon θέλω να σε ρωτήσω η ποιότητα της εικόνας στο anime planet, national geographic είναι όντως hd; Και γενικά για τα κανάλια που λένε ότι είναι hd.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Δωρεάν ελεύθερη για όλους η ΕΟΝ της Nova για 4 ημέρες*
> 
> Η Nova ανοίγει τον κόσμο της ΕΟΝ σε όλους από την Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμβρίου και για 4 ολόκληρες ημέρες και δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όλους να δουν τους προκριματικούς αγώνες της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ για το FIBA Basketball World Cup 2023.
> Ξεκινώντας από τον αγώνα της Εθνικής Ελλάδος Μπάσκετ με τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Nova μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε τη μοναδική εμπειρία ΕΟΝ δωρεάν μέχρι και την Κυριακή 28 Νοεμβρίου με τον αγώνα της Εθνικής ενάντια στη Λευκορωσία. Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή: Το μόνο που έχουν να κάνουν οι τηλεθεατές είναι να μπουν στο nova.gr/fiba/ και να συμπληρώσουν τη φόρμα εγγραφής οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από το πρωί της Πέμπτης 25 Νοεμβρίου. Στη συνέχεια θα τους σταλεί ένας μοναδικός κωδικός με τον οποίο θα μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν όλα τα αθλητικά και επιλεγμένα ψυχαγωγικά κανάλια της ΕΟΝ από τις 25 έως και τις 28 Νοεμβρίου στον υπολογιστή, το tablet ή το smartphone τους.
> 
> https://www.dikaiologitika.gr/eidhse...a-gia-4-imeres


Παίζουν όλα τα κανάλια, εκτός από τα Nova Cinema και τα porn.  :Razz:   :headscratch:

----------


## Bigsam

Γιατί τόσος φόβος να μην γινόταν και θέαση και από την tv?

----------


## ChriZ

Μπήκα και γράφτηκα..
Βλέπω αυτό:



> Μη χάνεις στιγμή! Ακολούθησε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες και μπες στον μοναδικό κόσμο της ΕΟΝ. Οι αγώνες μπάσκετ της Ελλάδας με τη Μεγ. Βρετανία (25/11, 20:30, Novasports News) και τη Λευκορωσία (28/11, 17:00, Novasports News), καθώς και ΟΛΟ το πλούσιο αθλητικό θέαμα της ΕΟΝ από την Πέμπτη 25/11 έως την Κυριακή 28/11 είναι στη διάθεσή σου!


Δηλαδή αν θελήσω να δω και Euroleague σήμερα μπορώ ε;
Επίσης μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.. Αν μπεις μέσω browser από έναν υπολογιστή, ξέρετε αν σε κλειδώνει σε αυτό τον υπολογιστή; Ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείς το app σε TV/smartphone/tablet?

Καλή ενέργεια πάντως...συν ότι τώρα έχουν εξτρα πόσα κινητά τηλέφωνα να πάρουν σε ανθρώπους που τους ενδιαφέρει το ΕΟΝ για να τους το πουλήσουν..

----------


## ds12

Όχι δεν σε κλειδώνει μπορείς να μπεις και από άλλον υπολογιστή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να δεις από δυο υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα. Δεν βλέπω να έχει επιλογή άλλωστε για συσκευές. Λογικά επειδή είναι προωθητική ενέργεια τεσσάρων ημερών.

----------


## ChriZ

> Όχι δεν σε κλειδώνει μπορείς να μπεις και από άλλον υπολογιστή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να δεις από δυο υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα. Δεν βλέπω να έχει επιλογή άλλωστε για συσκευές. Λογικά επειδή είναι προωθητική ενέργεια τεσσάρων ημερών.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Όχι ούτως ή άλλως δεν με ενδιαφέρει να δω από 2 ταυτόχρονα (μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες, χεχε..).
Απλά έλεγα μην κάνω δοκιμή στο λάπτοπ και μετά αν θέλω να δω να πρέπει μόνο από το λάπτοπ.
Θενκς και πάλι

----------


## ds12

Πάντως όπως το βλέπω έχει καλή ανάλυση και παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Σχετικά με τον αγώνα που ρώτησες ναι μπορείς να τον δεις. Μόνο τα cinema δεν σε αφήνει να δεις.

----------


## gvard

Άραγε παίζει και στο Smart TV application; Θέλω να δω εκεί πως είναι ποιότητα.

----------


## ds12

Ναι παίζει αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή. Αν δεις στην σελίδα που κάνεις εγγραφή γράφει ότι μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις από υπολογιστή, laptop, smartphone ή tablet.

----------


## BlueChris

> Άραγε παίζει και στο Smart TV application; Θέλω να δω εκεί πως είναι ποιότητα.


Δεν θα έχει διαφορά με γνώμονα πως αποκλείεται να έχουν άλλους server να κάνουν feed στα boxes και άλλους στα App. Ακόμα και ο κολοσσός που λέγεται Netflix τους ίδιους streemer χρησιμοποιεί,  απλά στο Smart TV App δεν ξέρω τι ρυθμίσεις έχει για το CBR κλπ..

----------


## gvard

> Ναι παίζει αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή. Αν δεις στην σελίδα που κάνεις εγγραφή γράφει ότι μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις από υπολογιστή, laptop, smartphone ή tablet.


Μα είδα τι λέει, δεν αναφέρει Smart TV (για να κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή που αναφέρεις) για αυτό αναρωτήθηκα μήπως το έχουν ξεχάσει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν θα έχει διαφορά με γνώμονα πως αποκλείεται να έχουν άλλους server να κάνουν feed στα boxes και άλλους στα App. Ακόμα και ο κολοσσός που λέγεται Netflix τους ίδιους streemer χρησιμοποιεί,  απλά στο Smart TV App δεν ξέρω τι ρυθμίσεις έχει για το CBR κλπ..


Έχει αναφερθεί πως έχουν διαφορετικό bitrate για φορητές συσκευές και διαφορετικό για το box/smart tv.

----------


## ds12

Ωχ ναι δίκιο έχεις τώρα το είδα και εγώ καλύτερα. Λογικά θα παίζει και στην τηλεόραση αφού παίζει σε κινητά και tablet. Δοκίμασε το να το δεις.

----------


## BlueChris

> Έχει αναφερθεί πως έχουν διαφορετικό bitrate για φορητές συσκευές και διαφορετικό για το box/smart tv.


Η android εφαρμογή στο κινητό μου και η ίδια Android εφαρμογή στην Android τηλεόρασή μου, θα βγάλουν διαφορετικό bitrate?

----------


## sdikr

> Η android εφαρμογή στο κινητό μου και η ίδια Android εφαρμογή στην Android τηλεόρασή μου, θα βγάλουν διαφορετικό bitrate?


ναι καθώς  δίνει την πληροφορία οτι είναι φορητή συσκευή ή τηλεόραση

----------


## pankostas

> Ναι παίζει αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή. Αν δεις στην σελίδα που κάνεις εγγραφή γράφει ότι μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις από υπολογιστή, laptop, smartphone ή tablet.


Σε smart tv όχι δεν παίζει. Δεν ζητάει κωδικούς για να βάλεις αυτούς που σου έχουν στείλει.  Αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να μπεις κάπου από τον λογαριασμό σου και να βάλεις έναν κωδικό που δείχνει η τηλεόραση.

----------


## ds12

Δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει σε τηλεόραση και δεν ήξερα αν έπαιζε ή όχι. Βέβαια κάποιοι τους αγώνες προτιμούν να τους βλέπουν στην τηλεόραση τους που είναι μεγαλύτερη από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Αλλά εντάξει λογικά αυτό το έκαναν για να δει ο κόσμος την εφαρμογή και να επιλέξει αν τελικά θέλει να αγοράσει κάποιο από τα πακέτα τους.

----------


## gvard

> Δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει σε τηλεόραση και δεν ήξερα αν έπαιζε ή όχι. Βέβαια κάποιοι τους αγώνες προτιμούν να τους βλέπουν στην τηλεόραση τους που είναι μεγαλύτερη από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Αλλά εντάξει λογικά αυτό το έκαναν για να δει ο κόσμος την εφαρμογή και να επιλέξει αν τελικά θέλει να αγοράσει κάποιο από τα πακέτα τους.


Αμ δεν είναι λογικό, εγώ θέλω να δω το bitrate της εφαρμογής στην 55άρα πως θα φαίνεται για να δω αν θα κόψω το δορυφορικό.

----------


## ds12

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως γιατί στην τηλεόρασης πρέπει να μπεις από τον λογαριασμό σου και να βάλεις έναν κωδικό που δείχνει η τηλεόραση. Έπρεπε να είναι όπως και στο κινητό.

----------


## gvard

Στη εφαρμογή της τηλεόρασης δεν δηλώνεις τίποτα. Το ξεκινάς, επιλέγεις Nova, σου εμφανίζει κωδικό και τον καταχωρείς στο myaccount.

----------


## ds12

Δεν δηλώνεις την τηλεόραση ως μεγάλη οθόνη στο myaccount για να μπορείς να δεις;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πάντως όπως το βλέπω έχει καλή ανάλυση και παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Σχετικά με τον αγώνα που ρώτησες ναι μπορείς να τον δεις. Μόνο τα cinema δεν σε αφήνει να δεις.


Και τα Cinema κανάλια και καμία ταινία/σειρά από τα on demand, δεν αφήνει.

----------


## chrislamp

Πώς βγάζω συσκευές από την συνδρομή. έχω διαγράψει την εφαρμογή από όλα τα κινητά άλλα ακόμα λέει "έχετε υπερβεί τον αριθμό συσκευών"

----------


## Archon

Δεν μπορεις να διαγραψεις συσκευες πριν τις 30 ημερες απο την τελευταια διαγραφη. Αυτο ειναι το κακο. Ωστοσο πας στο myaccount --> Οι υπηρεσιες μου --> ΕΟΝ (σε παει αυτοματα στην διαχειριση συσκευων) και εκει διαγραφεις μια συσκευη. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο, ποια συσκευη θα διαγραψεις γιατι μετα πρεπει να περιμενεις 30 μερες μεχρι την επομενη διαγραφη.

----------


## chrislamp

> Δεν μπορεις να διαγραψεις συσκευες πριν τις 30 ημερες απο την τελευταια διαγραφη. Αυτο ειναι το κακο. Ωστοσο πας στο myaccount --> Οι υπηρεσιες μου --> ΕΟΝ (σε παει αυτοματα στην διαχειριση συσκευων) και εκει διαγραφεις μια συσκευη. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο, ποια συσκευη θα διαγραψεις γιατι μετα πρεπει να περιμενεις 30 μερες μεχρι την επομενη διαγραφη.


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## 8anos

Έχει δοκιμάσει να δουλέψει κάποιος vpn εφαρμογή με το κουτί αυτό;
Δοκίμασα την windscribe αλλά δεν δουλεύει.
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να υλοποιούν κάποιου είδους vpn για να κρατούν και το wifi κλειστό;

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν μπορεις να διαγραψεις συσκευες πριν τις 30 ημερες απο την τελευταια διαγραφη. Αυτο ειναι το κακο. Ωστοσο πας στο myaccount --> Οι υπηρεσιες μου --> ΕΟΝ (σε παει αυτοματα στην διαχειριση συσκευων) και εκει διαγραφεις μια συσκευη. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο, ποια συσκευη θα διαγραψεις γιατι μετα πρεπει να περιμενεις 30 μερες μεχρι την επομενη διαγραφη.


Αν τους πάρεις τηλ και κλαφτείς... κούκου? δεν το παρακάμπτουν κάπως?

----------


## Archon

> Αν τους πάρεις τηλ και κλαφτείς... κούκου? δεν το παρακάμπτουν κάπως?


Αυτο γινεται στην Cosmote. Σε αλλο forum καποιος το εκανε και εφαγε πορτα. Οποτε μαλλον δεν το κανουν. Ή δεν ξερουν ή δεν γινεται ή δεν τους το επιτρεπουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπερα, για το θεμα του wifi οπως μου φαινεται εμενα ειναι απενεργοποιημενο μεσα στην android rom το wifi, αρα δεν γινεται να ενεργοποιηθει, πρεπει να περαστει αλλη ROM που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να παρουν το μηχανημα ή να ερθει ισως καποιος σπιτι μας να γινει και σιγα μην το κανουν. Μπορει να κανω και λαθος αλλα δεν βλεπω αλλον τροπο να ειναι κλειδωμενο και αυτα που ξερω με τις ROM ετσι το κοβω.

----------


## spiderman

> Καλησπερα, για το θεμα του wifi οπως μου φαινεται εμενα ειναι απενεργοποιημενο μεσα στην android rom το wifi, αρα δεν γινεται να ενεργοποιηθει, πρεπει να περαστει αλλη ROM που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να παρουν το μηχανημα ή να ερθει ισως καποιος σπιτι μας να γινει και σιγα μην το κανουν. Μπορει να κανω και λαθος αλλα δεν βλεπω αλλον τροπο να ειναι κλειδωμενο και αυτα που ξερω με τις ROM ετσι το κοβω.


Έχει ακουστεί ότι το ενεργοποιούν κατ'εξαίρεση σε όσους έχουν powerline και αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα.
Ίσως να μην θέλουν να το ανοίξουν μαζικά σε όλους και αρχίσουν οι αναφορές προβλημάτων λόγω ποιότητας του οποιοδήποτε wifi.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχει ακουστεί ότι το ενεργοποιούν κατ'εξαίρεση σε όσους έχουν powerline και αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα.
> Ίσως να μην θέλουν να το ανοίξουν μαζικά σε όλους και αρχίσουν οι αναφορές προβλημάτων λόγω ποιότητας του οποιοδήποτε wifi.


καλημερα, δεν το γνωριζω δεν εχω ακουσει κατι. Powerline δεν εχει και με utp χωρις απαραιτητα wifi ?

----------


## treli@ris

Τρόπος ενεργοποίησης του wifi μέχρι να διατεθεί επίσημα. Δοκιμασμένο

Με google translate https://axe.rs/forum/threads/eon-box...21/post-629358

Είναι από την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία σε άλλη χώρα που λειτουργεί το ΕΟΝ.

----------


## spiz

> Έχει ακουστεί ότι το ενεργοποιούν κατ'εξαίρεση σε όσους έχουν powerline και αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα.
> Ίσως να μην θέλουν να το ανοίξουν μαζικά σε όλους και αρχίσουν οι αναφορές προβλημάτων λόγω ποιότητας του οποιοδήποτε wifi.


Δεν ισχύει η κατ' εξαίρεση ενεργοποίηση του Wifi. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση!  :No no:  Ακούγεται όμως, πως σύντομα θα ξεκλειδώσουν το Wifi για όλους.

----------


## miltaros

Παιδιά εμένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο τον Φεβρουάριο με πηρανε τηλ για ανανέωση αλλά δεν ήθελα γιατί θέλω να βάλω και τα κινητά μέσα τώρα που θα γίνει η συγχώνευση. Αξίζει να περιμενω και να γίνει αορίστου το συμβόλαιο η να κάνω ανανέωση από τώρα και όταν ερθουντα κινητά ξανά κάνω ανανέωση με όλα μέσα. Ο λόγος που το γράφω εδώ είναι γιατί περα απο τον δορυφόρο που έχω θέλω στην δευτερη τηλεόραση να βάλω το box της Nova.

----------


## miltaros

UPDATE:

Με ξανά πήρανε τηλέφωνο για ανανέωση. είπα ότι εάν ανανεώσω θέλω να κρατήσω το δορυφόρο αλλά στην δευτερη τβ να βάλω eon tv μέσω ίντερνετ για να το μεταφέρω όπου θελω. Και μου λένε ότι δεν γίνεται να μπει στην δευτερη τβ eon μέσω ίντερνετ ΑΛΛΑ μονο μέσω δορυφόρου με ένα καινουργιο δεκτή που έχουν που δεν μπορείς ουτε on demand να δεις ουτε να κάνεις catch up! Δηλαδή παμε καλα; τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα;

----------


## Rage

> UPDATE:
> 
> Με ξανά πήρανε τηλέφωνο για ανανέωση. είπα ότι εάν ανανεώσω θέλω να κρατήσω το δορυφόρο αλλά στην δευτερη τβ να βάλω eon tv μέσω ίντερνετ για να το μεταφέρω όπου θελω. Και μου λένε ότι δεν γίνεται να μπει στην δευτερη τβ eon μέσω ίντερνετ ΑΛΛΑ μονο μέσω δορυφόρου με ένα καινουργιο δεκτή που έχουν που δεν μπορείς ουτε on demand να δεις ουτε να κάνεις catch up! Δηλαδή παμε καλα; τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα;


Πλάκα έχουν

----------


## miltaros

> Πλάκα έχουν


Οντως για αυτο και θα φυγω. Θα μου πειτε και που να παω? ελα ντε αλλα για σπασιμο και μονο θα φυγω!

- - - Updated - - -

Update:

Γυρνωντας απο καταστημα nova πουπηγα μπας και βγαλω ακρη μου ειπαν οτι αν συνεχισω το δορυφορο συντομα θα σταματησει να παρεχεται το on demand. Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο. Εχω κοστος 50€ για να με αλλαξουν απο δορυφορο σε ιντερνετικο ( Κλαιωω ). Γενικως οτι να ναι!

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος που να δοκίμασε εάν η συσκευή παίζει καλά και σε ADSL γραμμή ?

Ξέρω βέβαια ότι κανονικά δεν την δίνουν σε ADSL..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος που να δοκίμασε εάν η συσκευή παίζει καλά και σε ADSL γραμμή ?
> 
> Ξέρω βέβαια ότι κανονικά δεν την δίνουν σε ADSL..


Καλησπερα εννοεις το tv box ή αλλη συσκευη? στο εξοχικο απο το κινητο μια χαρα χωρις σπασιματα με adsl 14αρα cosmote fast path.

Δεν την δινουν αν εχεις adsl βασικη γραμμη. Δεν ειναι οτι δεν παιζει απλα μπορει να εχει κολληματα-σπασιματα.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, βασική έλεγα μέσω του TV Box..

----------


## ds12

Όχι αν έχεις 24mbps δεν σου δίνουν το tv box. Εμένα μέσω δορυφόρου μου είπαν αν θέλω να βάλω eon tv.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι, βασική έλεγα μέσω του TV Box..


Δεν βλεπω τον λογο γιατι να εχει διαφορά με μια αλλη συσκευη ειδικα που θα παιζει και ασυρματα! γιατι το tv box παιζει μονο με καλωδιο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι αν έχεις 24mbps δεν σου δίνουν το tv box. Εμένα μέσω δορυφόρου μου είπαν αν θέλω να βάλω eon tv.


Ναι εχει σημασια σε τι γραμμη δηλωνεις.
Εγω εχω inalan 200αρα FTTH εδω αλλα παιζω και απο το εξοχικο με adsl.
Παντως μου ειπαν οτι σταδιακα θα καταργησουν εντελως την δορυφορικη και θα ειναι μονο με tv box μεσω ιντερνετ.

----------


## ds12

Μου το είπαν και εμένα. Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής. Αν από του χρόνου δεν παρέχουν πλέον adsl, οι συνδρομητές που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να βάλουν πιο γρήγορες ταχύτητες μπορούν να φύγουν χωρίς ποινή;

----------


## miltaros

Εδω πολυ συντομα θα σταματησουν και το on demand του δορυφορου. Δηλαδη μετα να πληρωνεις τι ακριβως με το δορυφορο? Κριμα..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εδω πολυ συντομα θα σταματησουν και το on demand του δορυφορου. Δηλαδη μετα να πληρωνεις τι ακριβως με το δορυφορο? Κριμα..


Σε αυτο κανονικα θα πρεπει να μειωσουν τις τιμες τοτε. Αφου ειναι μειωση της υπηρεσιας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου το είπαν και εμένα. Το θέμα είναι αν από του χρόνου δεν παρέχουν πλέον adsl οι συνδρομητές που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να βάλουν πιο γρήγορες ταχύτητες μπορούν να φύγουν χωρίς ποινή;


Δεν βλεπω αμεση συσχετιση.
3 play εχεις? απλα θα γινει 2 play και θα σου κοψουν μονο την τηλεοραση. Και τηλεοραση αν δεν δινουν αυτοι μπορεις να εχεις απο αλλον παροχο, υπαρχει και cosmote tv και vodafone tv.

----------


## ds12

2play έχω αλλά δεν αναφέρομαι στην eon για την 24αρα γραμμή λέω. Αν παρέχουν ταχύτητες από 50 mbps και πάνω και στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο το adsl τότε αν μπορώ να φύγω χωρίς ποινή αν δεν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου;

----------


## Nikiforos

> 2play έχω αλλά δεν αναφέρομαι στην eon για την 24αρα γραμμή λέω. Αν παρέχουν ταχύτητες από 50 mbps και πάνω και στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο το adsl τότε αν μπορώ να φύγω χωρίς ποινή αν δεν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου;


Δεν σε καταλαβα τι εννοεις.
Αν παρεχουν αλλοι παροχοι εννοεις ?

----------


## ds12

Όχι. Εγώ τώρα έχω το πρόγραμμα 2play+ 24αρα γραμμή. Αν ας πούμε από τον Ιανουάριο η Nova δεν παρέχει πλέον 24αρες γραμμές(adsl) και εγώ στην περιοχή που μένω μπορώ να βάλω μόνο μέχρι 24mbps τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μου ακυρώνουν το πρόγραμμα και πρέπει να πάω σε άλλον πάροχο; Και αν φύγω πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο θα έχω ποινή;

----------


## Nikiforos

Παλι δεν καταλαβα τι λες.
Δεν ειπαμε δεν θα δινει ADSL, ειπαμε οτι δεν θα δινουν δορυφορικο γιατι θα καταργηθει.
αλλα μεχρι να γινει αυτο ισως γινει καλυτερο το EON TV και να το δινει και σε adsl.
Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι δεν θα δινει adsl κατι εχεις μπερδεψει.

----------


## ds12

Ναι το κατάλαβα αυτό. Άλλο λέω εγώ. Σε περίπτωση που δεν θα δίνει adsl και στην περιοχή είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο το adsl τι γίνεται; Πρέπει να αλλάξω πάροχο ή κάνουν κάποια εξαίρεση σε αυτήν την περίπτωση και σου παρέχουν adsl μέχρι να γίνουν διαθέσιμες πιο γρήγορες ταχύτητες στην περιοχή; Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί δεν βλέπω στην σελίδα τους πρόγραμμα για adsl και στην υποστήριξη πελατών δεν πήρα ξεκάθαρη απάντηση.

----------


## spiz

> Ναι το κατάλαβα αυτό. Άλλο λέω εγώ. Σε περίπτωση που δεν θα δίνει adsl και στην περιοχή είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο το adsl τι γίνεται; Πρέπει να αλλάξω πάροχο ή κάνουν κάποια εξαίρεση σε αυτήν την περίπτωση και σου παρέχουν adsl μέχρι να γίνουν διαθέσιμες πιο γρήγορες ταχύτητες στην περιοχή; Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί δεν βλέπω στην σελίδα τους πρόγραμμα για adsl και στην υποστήριξη πελατών δεν πήρα ξεκάθαρη απάντηση.


Ποιος είπε ότι η Nova θα καταργήσει τις aDSL συνδέσεις; Επίσης, στην υποστήριξη αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο 5 φορές, ίσως ακούσεις και 5 διαφορετικές εκδοχές απόψεων. Οπότε μη το δένεις και κόμπο....

----------


## ds12

Δεν λέω ότι θα το κάνει. Υποθετικά ρωτάω τι γίνεται αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ας μην πούμε ειδικά για το adsl γενικά αν έχεις ένα συμβόλαιο και επειδή ξαφνικά αποφασίζουν να ακυρώσουν μια υπηρεσία όπως π.χ. το vod από το δορυφορικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχεις στο συμβόλαιο σου μπορείς να φύγεις από το πάροχο χωρίς ποινή;

----------


## miltaros

> Σε αυτο κανονικα θα πρεπει να μειωσουν τις τιμες τοτε. Αφου ειναι μειωση της υπηρεσιας.


Ακριβως και εγω αυτο τους εξηγω! 

ΥΓ: το οτι θα καταργηθει το δορυφορικο Μου το ειπαν και απο το καταστημα αλλα και απο 4 ατομα στην εξυπηρετηση. Απο την νεα χρονια περιμενουν αλλαγες οι οποιες θα ειναι και η καταργηση στην αρχη υπηρεσιων του δορυφορου ( Οπως on demand και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλα ) Και καταργηση σταδιακα γενικα της υπηρεσιας..

----------


## spiz

> Δεν λέω ότι θα το κάνει. Υποθετικά ρωτάω τι γίνεται αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ας μην πούμε ειδικά για το adsl γενικά αν έχεις ένα συμβόλαιο και επειδή ξαφνικά αποφασίζουν να ακυρώσουν μια υπηρεσία όπως π.χ. το vod από το δορυφορικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχεις στο συμβόλαιο σου μπορείς να φύγεις από το πάροχο χωρίς ποινή;


Ναι ενδεχομένως να δώσουν στους πελάτες τη δυνατότητα να φύγουν αζημίως.

Το ίδιο έκανε πρόσφατα (πριν 2 μήνες) η Vodafone, όταν σταμάτησαν τα Novasports από την πλατφόρμα τους. Έδωσε τη δυνατότητα σε όσους ήταν σε συμβόλαιο, να το σπάσουν χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση.

----------


## Rage

Εχει παρατησει κανεις σε αγωνα ζωντανο μεταδοσης απο novasport που μικραινουν την εικονα και βαζουν πλευρικα διαφημιση στιγμιαια βγαινουν μπαρες χρωματων?

----------


## Zus

> Εχει παρατησει κανεις σε αγωνα ζωντανο μεταδοσης απο novasport που μικραινουν την εικονα και βαζουν πλευρικα διαφημιση στιγμιαια βγαινουν μπαρες χρωματων?


Κάνουν τέτοιο πράγμα κατά τη διάρκεια αγώνα??  :ROFL:

----------


## YAziDis

Ναι, ουσιαστικά μικραίνει η οθόνη και η αριστερή και κάτω πλευρά έχει διαφημιστικό στοιχηματικής εταιρίας.

Πάντως πολύ επιθετική πολιτική αλλαγής του δορυφόρου από το πρώτο διάστημα λανσαρίσματος της ΕΟΝ. Ναι μεν το μέλλον πάει εκεί, αλλά δεν είμαστε ούτε Εσθονία ούτε Ρουμανία με τις οπτικές να πούμε. Άσε που και η εικόνα της ΕΟΝ είναι πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας. Τι σκατα, δεν έχουν καμία ρήτρα για την ποιότητα του περιεχομένου που προβάλουν;

----------


## Rage

> Κάνουν τέτοιο πράγμα κατά τη διάρκεια αγώνα??


Ναι και ειναι γελοιοι και καλα να παρακολουθεις σε πολλες ιντσες αγωνα που ειναι σπασιμο και αυτο αλλα σε μια 32 αρα να σου μικραινει και αλλο την οθονη την πεταξες απο το παραθυρο.

----------


## kjohn2006

Καλησπέρα σας.Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σε λάθος post απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι αν ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.Δεν είμαι πελάτης nova και ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω το eon με τα 10 ευρώ/ μήνα περισσότερο για τα Eurosport 1 και 2 και για τα ντοκιμαντέρ.Ξέρει κανείς αν στα 2 έτη συμβόλαιο που θα κάνω θα έχω αυτα τα 2 αθλητικά κανάλια ή λήγει η συνεργασία με την Discovery?Δέν θέλω να ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία για 2 χρόνια και μετα απο 5 μήνες π.χ να σταματήσουν τα eurosport.Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, παντως εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με το EON TV και μου φαινεται καλυτερο απο το Cosmote TV που ειχα πριν σε πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## Bigsam

Έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης σε μία γραμμή από adsl σε 100 με eon+. Κρατάω δορυφόρο και θέαση από εφαρμογή σε άλλη μία μεγάλη οθόνη με την προυπόθεση να μην είναι από tv box. Περιμένω να δω τι απόδοση θα έχει στην πραγματικότητα και τι delay μεταξύ δορυφόρου και ίντερνετ η τηλεόραση.

----------


## spartacus

αληθεια τωρα συγκρινεις την εικονα της εον με αυτην της cosmote!!!! εχω και τα δυο και εχω να πω οτι η εον δεν δινει αληθινο FHD στην κ αλυτερη περιπτωση δινει 720p αφηνω κατα μερος την αθλια εικονα των αθλητικων καναλιών

- - - Updated - - -




> καλησπερα, παντως εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με το EON TV και μου φαινεται καλυτερο απο το Cosmote TV που ειχα πριν σε πολλα πραγματα.


αληθεια τωρα συγκρινεις την εικονα της εον με αυτην της cosmote!!!! εχω και τα δυο και εχω να πω οτι η εον δεν δινει αληθινο FHD στην κ αλυτερη περιπτωση δινει 720p αφηνω κατα μερος την αθλια εικονα των αθλητικων καναλιών

----------


## YAziDis

Κι εγώ που τα έχω και τα δυο, η εικόνα της Cosmote είναι καλύτερη. Συγκρίνω μέχρι και εικόνες από τα ίδια γήπεδα, όπου τη μια βδομάδα παίζαν πχ εντός πρωτάθλημα στην μια πλατφόρμα, και την άλλη έπαιζαν πχ κύπελλο εντός.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, να πω οτι εχει σημασια που βλεπεις, συσκευη, μεγεθος, αναλυση, ποιοτητα οθονης κτλ κτλ.
επισης σπανια βλεπω εγω, και ΔΕΝ βλεπω ΠΟΤΕ αθλητικα και ειδικα καναλια....
Οτι εχω δει μια χαρα μου φαινεται.

Το οτι ειπα καλυτερο σε πολλα πραγματα ΔΕΝ σημαινει την εικονα!!!!
Ειπα για την εικονα συγκεκριμενα?????

Σε ολα ειναι καλυτερη απο την cosmote εκτος την ποιοτητα εικονας, αλλα αν δεν βλεπεις σε μεγαλη οθονη ειναι ελαχιστη η διαφορα και ισως και αμελητεα σε οθονες μικρες απο 22 ιντζες και κατω.
Δοκιμες σε pc με 22αρα led, κινητο με 6,2 και ταμπλετ με 8. Απο αυτα μονο το ταμπλετ ειναι σαν 720p τα αλλα 1080.

Πηρα τωρα στο pc 34αρα ultra wide 3440Χ1440 curved αλλα δεν εχω προλαβει να δω κατι + οτι με χαλαει τωρα οτι συνηθως παιζουν 16 :9 αντι 21:9 και προτιμω να βλεπω απο αλλου....
Αλλοι ηθελαν να βλεπουν και εβαλα αλλιως δεν θα ειχα καν και για τα ντοκιμαντερ βασικα τιποτα παραπανω που και αυτα ειναι κλασεις μακραν καλυτερα της cosmote tv + οτι εχει τα καναλια animal planet και wild nat geo (αυτο δεν το εχει στο βασικο πακετο η κοτε).

Το box και το τηλεκοντρολ ειναι αλλη φαση μακραν καλυτερα απο της κοτε, ειδικα το κοντρολ εχει φωτειζομενα πληκτρα και ειναι πολυ μεγαλο!!! βολικο για μερικους.
Επισης τα μενου και ολα μεσα ειναι μακραν καλυτερα και θεωρω για μενα και τα διαφορετικα καναλια που εχει καλυτερα.

Αλλοι εδω που βλεπουν σε 37αρα 1080p μου λενε μια χαρα ειναι η ποιοτητα εικονας αλλα ειπαμε εγω δεν βλεπω οτι εχω δει ηταν απο 22 ιντζες και κατω.

----------


## Bigsam

Το ΕΟΝ έχει καλύτερη & ταχύτερη εφαρμογή και ποιο φιλική στον χρήστη από ότι της Cosmote. Σε ποιότητα εικόνας σε μερικά κανάλια υπερτερεί η Cosmote (Αθλητικά) αλλά σε ντοκιμαντέρ στα δικά μου μάτια το ΕΟΝ είναι ένα κλικ ποιο πάνω.

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν ειναι κακό το ΕΟΝ αλλά καμία σχέση σε ποιότητα εικόνας με την Cosmote  ειδικά σε τηλεοράσεις απο 40" και πάνω.
Στον πατέρα μου που εχει την παλιά μου 42αρα plasma, όπου υπάρχει κίνηση σε ταινία είναι όλα blur. Για αθλητικά δεν το συζητάμε.
Δείτε όσοι το έχετε μια σκηνή με paning shot σε μία ταινία και θα το καταλάβετε. Μου θυμίζει κάτι avi που οι χακεραδες/encoder εκαναν τα παντα να χωρέσει η ταινία σε ενα cd.

----------


## 8anos

> Στον πατέρα μου που εχει την παλιά μου 42αρα plasma, όπου υπάρχει κίνηση σε ταινία είναι όλα blur.


Δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει να πω την αλήθεια. Ίσως να είναι και η συνήθεια.
Αθλητικά δεν βλέπω οπότε δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## Bigsam

> Δεν ειναι κακό το ΕΟΝ αλλά καμία σχέση σε ποιότητα εικόνας με την Cosmote  ειδικά σε τηλεοράσεις απο 40" και πάνω.
> Στον πατέρα μου που εχει την παλιά μου 42αρα plasma, όπου υπάρχει κίνηση σε ταινία είναι όλα blur. Για αθλητικά δεν το συζητάμε.
> Δείτε όσοι το έχετε μια σκηνή με paning shot σε μία ταινία και θα το καταλάβετε. Μου θυμίζει κάτι avi που οι χακεραδες/encoder εκαναν τα παντα να χωρέσει η ταινία σε ενα cd.


Αυτό με τις ταινίες ισχύει που λες.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, εχει σημασια πιστευω και η ποιοτητα της γραμμης (ταχυτητα κυριως) αλλα και απο τι βλεπουμε.
Εγω γενικα βλεπω αμελητεες διαφορες ποιοτητες σε οτι εχω δει, μιλαω για το βασικο πακετο με τα 10 ευρω και σημειωτεον οτι βλεπω ελαχιστα οποτε κρινω με οτι εχω δει.
Επισης εχω δει μεχρι σε 22 ιντζες και το ιντερνετ μου ειναι FTTH περιπου 240/240 mbps.
Σε μικρες οθονες ειναι λογικο αφου μικραινουν τα pixels να μην καταλαβαινουμε τις ατελειες.

- - - Updated - - -

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ περισσοτερο ευχαριστημενος απο οτι με το cosmote tv. Eκτος την τιμη ειναι λιγο παραπανω τωρα πριν εδινα 7.30 αντι 10 αλλα σιγα την διαφορα.
Αλλα κυριως τα ντοκιμαντερ θελανε, εγω για ταινιες/σειρες εχω αλλους τροπους και βλεπω οτι θελω...αν δεν ηταν για τα ντοκιμαντερ δεν θα εβαζα ποτε τιποτα τετοιο.

----------


## BlueChris

Βλέπω ραδιοαρβυλα τωρα που μιλάμε απο το κινητό μου και μιλαμε ειναι άθλιο απο ποιότητα τελείως. Fullhd ειναι το κινητό μου και το traffic ειναι 1sec 230kb και μετα 1 sec τιποτα και ξανα απο την αρχη. Αυτό είναι ίσον με 128kb/sec δηλαδή 1mbit.

Αν το έχει κανείς σε κινητό ας βαλει Αντ1 και ας δει και το live traffic αν μπορεί και την ποιότητα με τα ματια του.

----------


## ThReSh

> Βλέπω ραδιοαρβυλα τωρα που μιλάμε απο το κινητό μου και μιλαμε ειναι άθλιο απο ποιότητα τελείως. Fullhd ειναι το κινητό μου και το traffic ειναι 1sec 230kb και μετα 1 sec τιποτα και ξανα απο την αρχη. Αυτό είναι ίσον με 128kb/sec δηλαδή 1mbit.
> 
> Αν το έχει κανείς σε κινητό ας βαλει Αντ1 και ας δει και το live traffic αν μπορεί και την ποιότητα με τα ματια του.


Είναι combination ANT1 + Nova...πιο κάτω είναι τα .RM που βλέπαμε αρχές 2000.  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris_80

το ΕΟΝ εξτρα με 2,27€ το μηνα υποστηριζει δευτερη «μεγαλη οθονη» για ταυτοχρονη προβολη εκτος απο τη συμβατικη νοβα με τον αποκωδικοποιητη;

----------


## zaras27

> το ΕΟΝ εξτρα με 2,27€ το μηνα υποστηριζει δευτερη «μεγαλη οθονη» για ταυτοχρονη προβολη εκτος απο τη συμβατικη νοβα με τον αποκωδικοποιητη;


Ναι υποστηριζει

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, τελικα την Κυριακη δοκιμασα το EON TV σε δικο μου tv box μεσω wifi συνδεση 2,4ghz N και adsl cosmote 15-16mbps fast path οσο ειδα μια χαρα επαιζε....

----------


## gamsgr

> καλησπερα, τελικα την Κυριακη δοκιμασα το EON TV σε δικο μου tv box μεσω wifi συνδεση 2,4ghz N και adsl cosmote 15-16mbps fast path οσο ειδα μια χαρα επαιζε....


Καλημέρα. και σύνδεση 5mbps αρκεί που είναι το minimum.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σας.Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σε λάθος post απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι αν ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.Δεν είμαι πελάτης nova και ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω το eon με τα 10 ευρώ/ μήνα περισσότερο για τα Eurosport 1 και 2 και για τα ντοκιμαντέρ.Ξέρει κανείς αν στα 2 έτη συμβόλαιο που θα κάνω θα έχω αυτα τα 2 αθλητικά κανάλια ή λήγει η συνεργασία με την Discovery?Δέν θέλω να ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία για 2 χρόνια και μετα απο 5 μήνες π.χ να σταματήσουν τα eurosport.Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Δε θα λήξει η συνεργασία

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιος είπε ότι η Nova θα καταργήσει τις aDSL συνδέσεις; Επίσης, στην υποστήριξη αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο 5 φορές, ίσως ακούσεις και 5 διαφορετικές εκδοχές απόψεων. Οπότε μη το δένεις και κόμπο....


Σωστά δε πρόκειται να καταργηθεί η adsl εξάλλου πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό έχει ακόμη adsl από ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο. WLR/ARYS παρέχει μόνο στους υφιστάμενους εφόσον δε μπορούν να μπουν στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλημέρα. και σύνδεση 5mbps αρκεί που είναι το minimum.


Καλημερα, λογικο αφου εχει μειωμενη ποιοτητα.
Ειχα cosmote TV πριν και η διαφορα ειναι τρομερα αισθητη, αλλαξα γιατι δεν με καλυπταν τα καναλια των ντοκιμαντερ που ειχε, αλλιως....
Ακομα και με μια πολυ καλη και δυνατη γραμμη οπως πχ inalan FTTH 200/200 που εχω δεν αλλαζει την ποιοτητα.
Σε οθονη κινητου δεν το καταλαβαινεις σε μια μεγαλη οθονη ή τηλεοραση ειδικα σε σκηνες γρηγορες δρασης αστα.

Εβαλα στο pc μου απο 22" LED wide, μια 34" ultra wide curved (21:9) απελπισια εκει η nova, επισης δεν δειχνει ολη η οθονη αφηνει μαυρο πλαισιο γυρω γυρω, δλδ πληρωνω μια υπηρεσια και τελικα αναγκαζομαι να κατεβαζω για να μπορεσω να ευχαριστηθω την οθονη μου...δεν βλεπω λυση σε αυτο αλλα και να ειχε η ποιοτητα λογω ποιο μεγαλης εικονας θα ηταν ακομα χειροτερη.

Τον δεκτη της τον εχω σε μια 37αρα τηλεοραση 16:9 εκει δειχνει σωστα σε αναλογια εικονας η ποιοτητα δε παραμενει χαμηλη, καμια σχεση στο δορυφορικο που μας ειχε συνηθίσει. 

Επισης οι ταινιες στο On demand να μην πω....συγκεκριμενα ειδη ταινιων κυριως, πολυ λιγες εως μεγαλη απουσια ταινιων επιστημονικης φαντασιας κτλ.
Γενικα μειωμενη ποικιλια και καλες επιλογες.

Επισης εγινε και αυξηση τιμης 1 ευρω επιπλεον λογω του γνωστου φορου.

----------


## molivos

Για χαρη της Premier League πριν 15 ημερες απεκτησα το πακετο ΕΟΝ και επαθα σοκ καθ οτι  η εικονα ειναι ΜΑΥΡΟ ΧΑΛΙ ... Σπασιματα -χαμηλα frames και αναλυση ουτε καν youtube ... Εχω δορυφορικη  και ΟΤΤ   COSMOTE και η διαφορα ειναι μερα με την νυχτα ...  Σκεφτηκα να το γυρισω σε δορυφορικη αλλα δυστυχως η NOVA δεν εχει on demand υπηρεσιες ....  :-(    Παντως μετα τον σαλο που εχει ξεσηκωθει για την ΕΟΝ γινονται καποιες προσπαθειες για βελτιωση της εικονας  γεγονος που φανηκε απο τα ματς του ΠΑΟΚ και ΑΡΗ στο conference* ...* παρ ολα αυτα η εικονα εξακολουθει να παρακολουθειτε με δυσκολια ... Ας ελπιζουμε οτι κατι μπορει να αλλαξει μεχρι να αρχισουν τα πρωταθληματα και δη τη EPL ...

----------


## ThReSh

> Εβαλα στο pc μου απο 22" LED wide, μια 34" ultra wide curved (21:9) απελπισια εκει η nova, επισης δεν δειχνει ολη η οθονη αφηνει μαυρο πλαισιο γυρω γυρω, δλδ πληρωνω μια υπηρεσια και τελικα αναγκαζομαι να κατεβαζω για να μπορεσω να ευχαριστηθω την οθονη μου...δεν βλεπω λυση σε αυτο αλλα και να ειχε η ποιοτητα λογω ποιο μεγαλης εικονας θα ηταν ακομα χειροτερη.


H Cosmote TV ή οι μεγάλες streaming υπηρεσίες γεμίζουν την ultra wide σου?

----------


## sdikr

> Για χαρη της Premier League πριν 15 ημερες απεκτησα το πακετο ΕΟΝ και επαθα σοκ καθ οτι  η εικονα ειναι ΜΑΥΡΟ ΧΑΛΙ ... Σπασιματα -χαμηλα frames και αναλυση ουτε καν youtube ... Εχω δορυφορικη  και ΟΤΤ   COSMOTE και η διαφορα ειναι μερα με την νυχτα ...  Σκεφτηκα να το γυρισω σε δορυφορικη αλλα δυστυχως η NOVA δεν εχει on demand υπηρεσιες ....  :-(    Παντως μετα τον σαλο που εχει ξεσηκωθει για την ΕΟΝ γινονται καποιες προσπαθειες για βελτιωση της εικονας  γεγονος που φανηκε απο τα ματς του ΠΑΟΚ και ΑΡΗ στο conference* ...* παρ ολα αυτα η εικονα εξακολουθει να παρακολουθειτε με δυσκολια ... Ας ελπιζουμε οτι κατι μπορει να αλλαξει μεχρι να αρχισουν τα πρωταθληματα και δη τη EPL ...


Τσέκαρε την σύνδεση σου,  παραπλήσια θέματα είχα και εγώ με την 24αρα που έχω σπίτι και καλώδιο,  όταν το γύρισα στην 100αρα ακόμα και ασύρματα πάει πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## Nikiforos

> H Cosmote TV ή οι μεγάλες streaming υπηρεσίες γεμίζουν την ultra wide σου?


Ναι οταν οι ταινιες ειναι 21:9 φυσικα και γεμιζει, για καποιον λογο εδω δειχνει με πλαισιο γυρω γυρω!!!! δλδ και 16:9 να ειναι εχει πλαισιο και πανω και κατω μαυρο! δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω μιλαω για οταν βλεπω μεσα απο την σελιδα ετσι? και οι υποτιτλοι ειναι εξω απο κατω στο μαυρο πλαισιο οχι μεσα στην εικονα.
να τονισω δεν μιλαω για τα μαυρα πλαισια δεξια αριστερα οταν βλεπεις εικονα 16:9 σε αναλογια οθονης 21:9.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για χαρη της Premier League πριν 15 ημερες απεκτησα το πακετο ΕΟΝ και επαθα σοκ καθ οτι  η εικονα ειναι ΜΑΥΡΟ ΧΑΛΙ ... Σπασιματα -χαμηλα frames και αναλυση ουτε καν youtube ... Εχω δορυφορικη  και ΟΤΤ   COSMOTE και η διαφορα ειναι μερα με την νυχτα ...  Σκεφτηκα να το γυρισω σε δορυφορικη αλλα δυστυχως η NOVA δεν εχει on demand υπηρεσιες ....  :-(    Παντως μετα τον σαλο που εχει ξεσηκωθει για την ΕΟΝ γινονται καποιες προσπαθειες για βελτιωση της εικονας  γεγονος που φανηκε απο τα ματς του ΠΑΟΚ και ΑΡΗ στο conference* ...* παρ ολα αυτα η εικονα εξακολουθει να παρακολουθειτε με δυσκολια ... Ας ελπιζουμε οτι κατι μπορει να αλλαξει μεχρι να αρχισουν τα πρωταθληματα και δη τη EPL ...


που δεν εχει youtube ?

- - - Updated - - -

Ετσι δειχνει απλα φευγει η εικονα και το αλλο, φυσιολογικο ειναι αυτο? οταν βλεπεις 16:9 ταινια σε οθονη 21:9 σου αφηνει μαυρα πλαισια δεξια και αριστερα οκ, ΟΧΙ πανω και κατω!!! οποτε κατεβαζω οτι ταινια θελω σε 21:9 και βλεπω σωστα και με καλυτερη ποιοτητα απλα πραγματα....

----------


## Archon

Ειναι φυσιολογικο γιατι μεταδιδει σε 16:9 και οχι σε 21:9.

Αλλο οι ταινιες στον υπολογιστη και αλλο μια streaming υπηρεσια. Και αυτο το κανουν λογω συμβατοτητας και λογω παλαιοτητας των συνδρομητων. Οι περισσοτεροι δεν ψαχνουν στις ρυθμισεις της τηλεορασης να το βαλουν στην native αναλυση και γι' αυτο μεταδιδουν σε 16:9.

----------


## Nikiforos

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το κανει ο Chrome? εχει αλλος τετοιο προβλημα ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειναι φυσιολογικο γιατι μεταδιδει σε 16:9 και οχι σε 21:9.
> 
> Αλλο οι ταινιες στον υπολογιστη και αλλο μια streaming υπηρεσια. Και αυτο το κανουν λογω συμβατοτητας και λογω παλαιοτητας των συνδρομητων. Οι περισσοτεροι δεν ψαχνουν στις ρυθμισεις της τηλεορασης να το βαλουν στην native αναλυση και γι' αυτο μεταδιδουν σε 16:9.


οχι εχει και πανω κατω, επρεπε μονο δεξια και αριστερα να εχει. Και οι υποτιτλοι αντι μεσα στην εικονα ειναι απεξω στο μαυρο πλαισιο. Ετσι μικραινει τρομερα η εικονα!

----------


## Archon

Μονο αν κανεις zoom. Και δεν ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν μπορω να δοκιμασω και σε αλλον browser λεει οτι εχω υπερβει τις συσκευες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μονο αν κανεις zoom. Και δεν ειναι προβλημα.


ειναι μεγαλο και τρομερο προβλημα για μενα κανει πολυ μικρη την εικονα. Απελπιστικο προβλημα που με αναγκαζει να κατεβαζω για να βλεπω σωστα.

Aυτο ειναι σωστο 16:9 αυτο ακριβως λεω. Μηπως γινεται με μερικες ταινιες? αλλα ολο με μπαρες και πανω κατω μου τις δειχνει.
Σε καναλια βλεπω ειναι οκ.

----------


## Archon

Κι εγω 21:9 εχω αλλα δεν βλεπω ταινιες στον υπολογιστη. Δεν την εχω γι' αυτη τη δουλεια. Με ενοχλει και μενα  τωρα που το βλεπω αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Κι εγω 21:9 εχω αλλα δεν βλεπω ταινιες στον υπολογιστη. Δεν την εχω γι' αυτη τη δουλεια. Με ενοχλει και μενα  τωρα που το βλεπω αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση.


Βρηκα καποια addons για wide δεν ξερω αν συνεργαζονται θα το δω. Δεν εχω τηλεοραση ειναι περιττη. Οπως βολευεται ο καθενας.
Αν δεν το ηθελαν για ντοκιμαντερ δεν θα εβαζα ποτε. Anyway....αυτα.

----------


## Archon

Αν βρεις καποιο που δουλευει ή εστω προσπαθει, γραψτο μπας και αλλαξω και βλεπω κι εγω αν και οποτε.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αν βρεις καποιο που δουλευει ή εστω προσπαθει, γραψτο μπας και αλλαξω και βλεπω κι εγω αν και οποτε.


ενα που εβαλα δεν βγαζω ακρη. Στο youtube βλεπω κανονικα 21:9 φουλ οσα ειναι. και τα 16:9 με μπαρες μονο δεξια-αριστερα παντως.

----------


## Ανδρεας 1974

> Τσέκαρε την σύνδεση σου,  παραπλήσια θέματα είχα και εγώ με την 24αρα που έχω σπίτι και καλώδιο,  όταν το γύρισα στην 100αρα ακόμα και ασύρματα πάει πολύ καλύτερα


To frame rate πως ειναι στα Novasports? Είναι 50 fps ή 25 fps? Είναι βασικό για παρακολουθήση αγώνων.

----------


## molivos

> Τσέκαρε την σύνδεση σου,  παραπλήσια θέματα είχα και εγώ με την 24αρα που έχω σπίτι και καλώδιο,  όταν το γύρισα στην 100αρα ακόμα και ασύρματα πάει πολύ καλύτερα


Αγαπητε sdikr  αν αναφερεσαι σην συνδεση μου για internet ειναι 200αρα και μαλιστα με πολυ καλη αποδοση ... Βεβαια ειναι cosmote και το router speedport plus... στην αρχη φοβομουνα οτι ισως εφταιγε η γραμμη ή το ρουτερ 
επειδη δεν ηταν της wind αλλα το απεκλεισα ...Εν πασει περιπτωσει εδω και 4-5 μερες φαινεται οτι η κατασταση βελτιωθηκε  ...ας ελπιζουμε οτι μεχρι να αρχισει η Premier league θα διορθωθει τελειως ....
Ευχαριστω ...

----------


## Rage

Μέτρησα 14 novasports σήμερα.... :Respekt:

----------


## nnn

> Μέτρησα 14 novasports σήμερα....


Τι θα δείχνουν όλα τούτα ?

----------


## BlueChris

> Τι θα δείχνουν όλα τούτα ?


Κύπελο Σχιστού
Water Damma 
Εναέριο τάβλι 
κλπ

----------


## koukaki

> Κύπελο Σχιστού
> Water Damma 
> Εναέριο τάβλι 
> κλπ


Ξερεις εαν θα εχει και υποβρύχια αντιπτέριση ?

----------


## BlueChris

> Ξερεις εαν θα εχει και υποβρύχια αντιπτέριση ?


Κυνηγάνε τα δικαιώματα χρόνια τώρα, μακάρι να το πάρουν  :Smile:

----------


## YAziDis

> Τι θα δείχνουν όλα τούτα ?


Ομολογουμένως χρειάζονται. Ένα συνηθισμένο ΣΚ τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια της Γερμανίας ξεκινάνε 16:30, και της Αγγλίας 17.15 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν συνυπολογίζεις και αγωνιστικές που μπορεί να υπάρξουν από Ισπανία (έχει νομίζω 1-2 αγώνες νωρίς), Γαλλία, και Ελλάδα, γεμίσανε τα κανάλια. Βάλε ότι και στο 1 θα δείχνουν την live εκπομπή, και δεν ξέρω αν θέλουν να έχουν και κάβα κενό ίσως και για κάποιο άλλο θέμα (ίσως κάνα μπάσκετ, κατι με αυτοκίνηση αν έχουν κτλ)

----------


## tsaros

Εδω εχει η cosmote 9 sports καναλια που δεν εχει τι να δειξει πλεον

Τα 14 στο eon σας φανηκαν αρκετα?

----------


## BlueChris

> Εδω εχει η cosmote 9 sports καναλια που δεν εχει τι να δειξει πλεον
> 
> Τα 14 στο eon σας φανηκαν αρκετα?


Και 1 να είχε μια χαρά θα ήταν, μόνο F1 βλέπω και την έχει και η ΕΡΤ

----------


## Rage

> Εδω εχει η cosmote 9 sports καναλια που δεν εχει τι να δειξει πλεον
> 
> Τα 14 στο eon σας φανηκαν αρκετα?


Πλεον δεν υπαρχει συγκριση με cosmote αλλα για ελληνικο μπουκετο ναι ειναι αρκετα.

----------


## Zus

Καλά το 14, ίσως σε ακραίο σενάριο να υπάρχει και άλλο άθλημα να δείξει, πέρα από μπάλα κάποιο σ/κ.

----------


## tsaros

Πονεσαν τα ματια μου με την "eon" μεγαλη βαλκανιλα αυτη η εταιρια που την εξαγορασε

Αμα ειναι να εχεις τετοια εικονα..μην πω τι κανεις..

----------


## Zus

Δεν είναι τυχαίο πάντως που όλοι κράζουν.

----------


## BlueChris

> Πονεσαν τα ματια μου με την "eon" μεγαλη βαλκανιλα αυτη η εταιρια που την εξαγορασε
> 
> Αμα ειναι να εχεις τετοια εικονα..μην πω τι κανεις..


Δεν υπάρχει αυτό το αστείο σαν ποιότητα εικόνας. Ήταν όμως μια φτηνή λύση για τη Nova που κλείνει τα πάντα σιγα σιγα, από δορυφορικά κυκλώματα μέχρι σέρβερ δικούς της για το streaming.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ας ειχε καλα καναλια ντοκιμαντερ και ποιοτικα η Cosmote να εμενα εκει....το δραμα το ιδιο ησαντο.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  για την ποιοτητα θα συμφωνησω αλλα δεν υπηρχε επιλογη αλλη δυστυχως. Αν εξαρτιοταν απο εμενα προσωπικα δεν θα εβαζα κανενα συνδρομητικο....

----------

